# *****What non-Panerai are you wearing today?******



## Maddog1970

Popular in other theme threads, and I always find it interesting what others have in their rotation!

If nothing else, these threads have opened my eyes to other brands - pretty much how I got into Panerai!

so let's start with my Seiko PADI SUN065 and see how this turns out!


----------



## Maddog1970

C'mon guys, humour me!


----------



## MrButterman

Here you go maddog I'll add mine.










This is the watch I bought prior to the Pam to see if I liked the larger diameter. The answer is clearly yes since I bought a Pam and the 777 hasn't seen much wrist time since (as can be noticed by the inaccurate date).


----------



## arcadelt

...for this morning anyway.


----------



## bigclive2011

My rotation is normally Pams most days, but today broke out my OP with a rather brave (For staid ole Rolex) Plum dial.


----------



## WatchNRolla




----------



## bigclive2011

I love Orange dial Doxa!!!


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rockmastermike

MOV said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Incredible


----------



## rockmastermike

this one may be leaving the nest to make room for the 292


----------



## m630

Not wear a PAM??? Why oh why? Here's my summer rotation, unfortunately the Sub gets beach duty only, once you go PAM you don't look back :-!


----------



## arcadelt

m630 said:


> ...once you go PAM you don't look back :-!


What model Panerai is that?


----------



## MrButterman

m630 said:


> once you go PAM you don't look back :-!


I've realized this as well.


----------



## m630

arcadelt said:


> What model Panerai is that?


It's the 283, amazing sunburst dial, perfect for the summer on sharkskin from Micah!


----------



## Maddog1970

Need some variety boys!

Evant Tropic, on green rubber for this mornings Dog walk, then trip to the bog bath at my local Bosleys pet store!

Doggy stinky!


----------



## bigclive2011

Not 2 whole days in a row ever!!


----------



## Synequano

Old photo of SRP579


----------



## LB Carl

My favorite beater and the only watch getting any use since I got my PAM : Maratac Mid Pilot Automatic


----------



## MOV

I very seldom go two days in a row without wearing a Panerai. Off to Vegas with 3 watches, but Panerai today! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## arcadelt

m630 said:


> It's the 283, amazing sunburst dial, perfect for the summer on sharkskin from Micah!


That looks to be the titanium version of my PAM069


----------



## m630

Yup, very similar just in titanium, looks Good!


----------



## Matt C

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Borealis Batial for the evening doggy walk...


----------



## Tony A.H

wearing the Steinhart Military-47

hand wind Unitas 6497


----------



## omega1300

Today I wore my Squale

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Helson Shark Diver for the AM...


----------



## William LaRoque

My old Tag Aquaracer
​


----------



## Maddog1970

My new Seiko Spring Drive Tuna.....still playing with strap options, and ordered an Isofrane yesterday....


----------



## omega1300

The last two days I've been enjoying my Speedy. Manual-wind, no-date watches are the best!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Sorry, just beat all the non Pams out of the box!!

Did give it a head start though )


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Maddog1970

Strap change to green rubber for my SD Tuna....this one goes so well!


----------



## William LaRoque

Fondale 9650 on black NATO.​


----------



## Maddog1970

My SD600 on PVD oyster while I wait for FedEx to deliver my Isofrane...


----------



## Tony A.H

Maddog1970 said:


> My SD600 on PVD oyster while I wait for FedEx to deliver my Isofrane...
> 
> View attachment 11367922


love that monster tuna.
yeah. i bet it'll look sweeter on an Isofrane


----------



## Maddog1970

On the orange ISO.....luv it














Dont get me wrong, my house is on fire, my PAMs are the first 2 watches I save, but this is the 3rd....always been a dive watch fan, and this was my grail for so long....glad to finally have one.....and the accuracey you ask? +0 secs!....insane!


----------



## omega1300

Maddog1970 said:


> On the orange ISO.....luv it


Looks great!!! Congrats!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tommywine0

The view off Carrick A Rede with a STOWA GMT Flieger.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

Maddog1970 said:


> and the accuracey you ask? +0 secs!....insane!


freaking AMAZING !.
thanks for the SpringDrive technology.


----------



## bigclive2011

Aren't they all driven by springs???

)


----------



## Maddog1970

bigclive2011 said:


> Aren't they all driven by springs???
> 
> )


yes indeed sir.....good to see the good old English sarcasm is alive and well!


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## joelps

Breitling chrono cockpit. still saving for that Pam


----------



## Maddog1970

My favourite pilot watch if all time, Laco Friedrichshafen.


----------



## Armidoro

Had this beauty on over the weekend


----------



## omega1300

It's a blue Monday again.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

omega1300 said:


> It's a blue Monday again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


got to be my favourite Squale.....love the blue dial and orange hand, having the split blue/white bezel is the cherry on top!


----------



## Matt C

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omega1300

Maddog1970 said:


> got to be my favourite Squale.....love the blue dial and orange hand, having the split blue/white bezel is the cherry on top!


Thanks!! The second I saw this one I had to have it! Pretty much for all the reasons you listed!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Just back from a service and polish So she is on for today.

Well this morning anyway!


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

very Nice Stowa.
someone told me it wears smaller than 46mm . don't know how true that is.
would you happen to have a 44 or 47mm PAM picture next to it for size comparison ?.

Cheers



Tommywine0 said:


> The view off Carrick A Rede with a STOWA GMT Flieger.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

SINNIng today, on another wet west coast hump day....


----------



## bigclive2011

Sure that submarine Steel will stand up to anything the west coast can throw at it!!

Might struggle in the Uk though!! That much rain will kill anything and anyone.


----------



## pepcr1

H2O Marlin


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011

This is going to work with me in the morning, so has gone on now.















Seems too too small after the Pams but still love the colours.


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

bigclive2011 said:


> Just back from a service and polish So she is on for today.
> 
> Well this morning anyway!
> 
> View attachment 11403394
> View attachment 11403410


ooooo, I like that!.....what make and model Bigclive?


----------



## Tony A.H

Ennebi Fondale. 
Destro, Sandwich Brownish/Greyish Dial, and Plexi glass. she's as Sweet as a Panerai but different. though i Love the way she is and can't ask for more .


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamsie

I sold my Breitling watches...so all I have are PAM's... SORRY ME ;O)


----------



## bigclive2011

Maddog1970 said:


> ooooo, I like that!.....what make and model Bigclive?


It is a Schofield Signalman in Polished Steel 299/300, Giles also did 300 in DLC, both are sold out now and he has a new watch out called the Daymark, same case style but different dial and hands.

The Signalman has been away for a service and polish (separate thread) and so is getting lots of wrist time at the mo.

Back to the Pams Tmw though, getting withdrawal symptoms.















Great case design though!! All based on English lighthouses, Google up Schofield, Giles is a very interesting and talented designer.


----------



## omega1300

Black Bay Friday for me










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchNRolla

Sbdx001


----------



## Maddog1970

Going with my Dievas today.....








Do like the case, dial and hands....and no, it's not a PAM, or even close, but still a real nice watch for the price point IMHO


----------



## Maddog1970

bigclive2011 said:


> It is a Schofield Signalman in Polished Steel 299/300, Giles also did 300 in DLC, both are sold out now and he has a new watch out called the Daymark, same case style but different dial and hands.
> 
> The Signalman has been away for a service and polish (separate thread) and so is getting lots of wrist time at the mo.
> 
> Back to the Pams Tmw though, getting withdrawal symptoms.
> 
> View attachment 11439426
> View attachment 11439442
> 
> 
> Great case design though!! All based on English lighthouses, Google up Schofield, Giles is a very interesting and talented designer.


Do love that case, looks almost Nomos-ish!

and as I am from Lowestoft, the most easterly point of England, I appreciate a good lighthouse design!


----------



## bigclive2011

Giles is in Sussex, so in the big scheme of things he is virtually your next door neighbour!!


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

My 4 year old granddaughter loves my watches and is always wanting to look at whatever I'm wearing. She forced my daughter to buy this recently saying Papa would love it. Even though I would have never bought, I do love it now. 

Taking my granddaughter to breakfast, so this watch just jumped out of my box!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Maddog1970

JDCfour said:


> View attachment 11446378
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like H2Os and have come close so many times.....last was the blue faced DLC version...one on eBay now!......darn!


----------



## Tommywine0

Tony A.H said:


> very Nice Stowa.
> someone told me it wears smaller than 46mm . don't know how true that is.
> would you happen to have a 44 or 47mm PAM picture next to it for size comparison ?.
> 
> Cheers












Sry, I don't have a Panerai to compare it to, don't rub it in!! I'm just a fanboy at this point. I've a 7.0" wrist.
Imo, it's lugs taper downward and wrap around the wrist quite nicely, making it seem smaller than it could be if it had a larger lug-to-lug length.
Looking at the attached pic, you can see it's thick and the case has a cylindrical (hockey-puck-like) profile with the largest diameter at the top, so it's no shrinking violet. The case edges don't taper downward like a lot of watches. So in that regard, I think it wears larger.
It's not a watch that fits under every buttoned shirt cuff; some, but not all. I got it as a daily wear tool watch, and have really enjoyed it for that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

thank you for the picture and write up.. looks like my kinda watch.
i have no problem with it's size neither it's thickness since almost all my watches are 47mm.

Cheers


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## numbernine

Got the Ninja Tuna on today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach

Occasionally...


----------



## bigclive2011

Till the 671 arrives, if/when/maybe.

But I still do love this baby as well.


----------



## omega1300

Rocking the Mako today. Still a great watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Spring Drive today....but have a serious jonesing for my 292, so may switch up at lunch time!


----------



## Synequano

Taking these two out for a bit

Pic taken before I set the time


----------



## WatchNRolla




----------



## Maddog1970

WatchNRolla said:


>


Something about those Doxa's....


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omega1300

Speedy Tuesday 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

I really gotta stay off my iPad late at night....found Maranez while surfing thru the Dive Watch thread and was intrigued....went to their website and was interested.....some good scotch and 2 days later, and the Maranez Layan showed up via FedEx....
obvuoisly a Panerai homage (really?), but actually quite impressed with it.......nice case, sapphire, 300m WR, ISO style strap and another leather one, blue sandwich dial....doesn't hide what it is, with the brand right there on the dial......
would rate this above the Dievas based on inital impressions - Dievas does have a display back, but only WR to 30m as no screwed down crown......
so on the whole, not a PAM, but not really pretending to be, and a good overall watch IMHO.

enuf fluff, pics...


----------



## omega1300

Maddog1970 said:


> I really gotta stay off my iPad late at night....found Maranez while surfing thru the Dive Watch thread and was intrigued....went to their website and was interested.....some good scotch and 2 days later, and the Maranez Layan showed up via FedEx....


Wow shiny! That's a great blue.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

love the Dome Crystal on that DOXA.b-)


----------



## Tony A.H

Steinhart. 10th Anniversary Nav-B


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

JDCfour said:


> View attachment 11485266
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


have always been on the fence about Stowa, just something never clicked with me.....

that said, THAT watch could tip me over....dial is really nice, with the reversed 4 and the indices.....

nice..

looking at it again, I guess the lower dial numbers are both reversed....but an 8 is an 8 no matter which way round it is!


----------



## Maddog1970

Layan again for me today.....I maybe developing an issue with sandwich dials.....


----------



## jaychief

Rolex Deepsea on Everest strap. Probably wear it more than my Panerai, for me the best Rolex


----------



## carlwilliamssr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlwilliamssr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjvd21

Schofield Signalman DLC on Panerai Ranger strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## William LaRoque

Strapped the Fondale on with NATO camo for work today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

The watch that started all this madness off in 1993.


----------



## Tony A.H

bigclive2011 said:


> The watch that started all this madness off in 1993.


the question is:
is there an end to this Madness ??! :roll: .


----------



## bigclive2011

Definetly not this year that's for sure!!

Maybe next??

Mind you who knows what SIHH 2018 will bring )


----------



## MOV

Tony A.H said:


> the question is:
> is there an end to this Madness ??! :roll: .


I sure hope not! Things of passion give us joy and joy is one of our treasures in life.

I truly am sad when people do not have serious passions in life, whatever they may be. One of the questions I like to ask people is... tell me about your passions in life. Far too many think for a while and can't think of any.

Now that said, there are a few of us ( guilty) that may have too many passions in life. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Layan again for the AM.....and just bought a fixed bezel Bangla 47, as Maranez has a 20% off sale over Easter....oh and have an H2O inbound also....and almost forgot, a pre-order Borealis Cascais (white dial, date, cathedral hands) that will soon be on its way!

so no end of the madness in sight for me......

given the above, I may shift some of my less worn pilots, as I seem to be gravitating back to divers again!


----------



## UberDave

I let the GO Senator Observer escape the winder today...










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

UberDave said:


> I let the GO Senator Observer escape the winder today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


A wonderful timepiece!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Armidoro

In Bournemouth this weekend and brought the Pam along



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jazzbach

Very light one.


----------



## Tony A.H

MOV said:


> I sure hope not! Things of passion give us joy and joy is one of our treasures in life.
> 
> I truly am sad when people do not have serious passions in life, whatever they may be. One of the questions I like to ask people is... tell me about your passions in life. Far too many think for a while and can't think of any.
> 
> Now that said, there are a few of us ( guilty) that may have too many passions in life.


we must be Twins separated at Birth .
i feel exactly the same way. it is truly Sad that people don't have passion. to me, i think Life seems so EMPTY without it.
but what kills me the most is the Majority of people don't recognize any form of Art that is Hand Made. now that's a disaster to a human race ! they walk by a Beautiful piece of Art (regardless of what it is) and turn their head away as if it doesn't exist :roll:.

speaking from experience. i have several Hobbies that i regularly enjoy doing (Oil Painting Watch Straps, Jewelery). and i tell ya. i hardly get a comment (never mind a compliment) from my friends... a bunch of Empty Souls .


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

Tony A.H said:


> we must be Twins separated at Birth .
> i feel exactly the same way. it is truly Sad that people don't have passion. to me, i think Life seems so EMPTY without it.
> but what kills me the most is the Majority of people don't recognize any form of Art that is Hand Made. now that's a disaster to a human race ! they walk by a Beautiful piece of Art (regardless of what it is) and turn their head away as if it doesn't exist :roll:.
> 
> speaking from experience. i have several Hobbies that i regularly enjoy doing (Oil Painting Watch Straps, Jewelery). and i tell ya. i hardly get a comment (never mind a compliment) from my friends... a bunch of Empty Souls .


Tony, we were separated at birth!

I completely understand your comments. I think many people are simply aesthetically benign or obtuse. An example, my wife and I have been collecting serious art for 25+ years and have two homes full of art. My friends kid us that we live in an art gallery not a home and the art in our homes is worth more than our home itself. There are two types of people. One will walk in and stop and comment immediately, regardless if our art is their personal genre or not. Others will walk in and never say a word, and if someone later mentions our passion for art they will say they did not notice. Again, it is not about likes or dislikes, it is about aesthetics in general I feel. There truly are left and right brained people in our lives.

I have also found most people with a serious passion rarely have just one. I also find people with passions in life FAR more interesting people to be around.

Passions; my wife's and my joint passion is art. I'm also hyper passionate about collecting wine, watches, and passionate about great architecture, travel and gardening. My wife shows horses competitively ( English) so as you can tell, we may have too many passions in our life!


----------



## Maddog1970

Ecozilla today....


----------



## Synequano

Talk about passion,especially about arts....it's sad that in Asia (especially from where I am) people don't even appreciate handmade jewellery anymore,they just want something cheap even though they're not poor by any stretch....

Personally I love old skool stuff ranging from mechanical watch to church architecture (gothic,baroque etc...) and I do appreciate that small details and imperfections of handmade items (think about an oil painting made using palette knife vs fine brush)


----------



## Tony A.H

MOV said:


> *and if someone later mentions our passion for art they will say they did not notice*.


*that's a Great one !!*.:-d

LOL. we could write a Book about that , not in a Sense to Judge People of course.
but again i wonder if there's something wrong with us since the Majority don't recognize what we Love?... having said that, i think we are Normal Passionate bunch. i could care less how the mass see us.

your place sounds like HEAVEN to me b-). isn't wonderful to be surrounded by all Beautiful things?.

Cheers and enjoy your precious Art for many healthy years to come.


----------



## Tony A.H

Synequano said:


> Talk about passion,especially about arts....it's sad that in Asia (especially from where I am) people don't even appreciate handmade jewellery anymore,they just want something cheap even though they're not poor by any stretch....
> 
> Personally I love old skool stuff ranging from mechanical watch to church architecture (gothic,baroque etc...) and I do appreciate that small details and imperfections of handmade items (think about an oil painting made using palette knife vs fine brush)


oh Hand Made Jewelry had got Soul. 
it's like a mechanical watch Vs Digital.

and since you like the Church Architecture . have you been to Barcelona?
la Sagrada Família is a Great example of extraordinary Architect . all i can say is it's out of this world.


----------



## MOV

Tony A.H said:


> oh Hand Made Jewelry had got Soul.
> it's like a mechanical watch Vs Digital.
> 
> and since you like the Church Architecture . have you been to Barcelona?
> this is me and the: la Sagrada Família in the background. all i can say is it's out of this world.


Tony, Barcelona, one of the greatest Bohemian cities in the world IMO.

We spent the month of May last year in Spain, and Barcelona is very special. Besides the architecture a great food town also.

For wine enthusiasts, Priorat is a must and close by.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tdizle

Got the new planet ocean 8900 yesterday. So it will be on my wrist for a couple of days giving the 312 a well deserved rest.


----------



## ChuckMiller




----------



## MOV

ChuckMiller said:


>


A wow watch.

Germans do blue so very well.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Vikinguy

Tdizle said:


> Got the new planet ocean 8900 yesterday. So it will *be on my wrist for a couple of days *giving the 312 a well deserved rest.


As well it should. More like a couple of months. Nice looking Shep too!

IMG_0758.JPG by mjones723, on Flickr


----------



## Tony A.H

MOV said:


> Tony, Barcelona, one of the greatest Bohemian cities in the world IMO.
> 
> We spent the month of May last year in Spain, and Barcelona is very special. Besides the architecture a great food town also.
> 
> For wine enthusiasts, Priorat is a must and close by.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


 traveling and seeing many beautiful Places around the Glob. i must say that i left my Heart in Barcelona and Saint Petersburg Russia.. 
2 most beautiful places that i could see myself living there. and definitely the Wine and Food in Catalonia are among the best in Spain :-!.

BTW. i sent you a PM yesterday.. i'm guessing you haven't received it !!?.:think:
well, it's not the first time it has happened. there's definitely something wrong with the website's setting that prevent Messages from going through.
i'll try again.


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## carlwilliamssr

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Synequano

Tony A.H said:


> oh Hand Made Jewelry had got Soul.
> it's like a mechanical watch Vs Digital.
> 
> and since you like the Church Architecture . have you been to Barcelona?
> la Sagrada Família is a Great example of extraordinary Architect . all i can say is it's out of this world.


Sagrada familia is an interesting church,even though I like the traditional ones like St Peter but it's amazing and I have to say somewhat psychedelic with the multicolored stained glass...

Barcelona is an interesting city,the place is friendlier and more lively than Madrid and the food is much better

My other favorite big cities are Tokyo (sophisticated,friendly people,good food) and Firenze (it's so artsy)

Gotta love Firenze for this too


----------



## Maddog1970

Ecozilla on Strapscode engineer.....







P

When I used to live in England, Spain was where us Brits went for our hols.....Costa deal sol, etc.....also been to Barcelona many times and love he history and architecture of the place.....one of the 3 mist beautiful cities in Europe IMHO...

what are those 3 I hear you ask?

well, in. I particular order, IMHO:

- Dubrovnik 
- Barcelona
- St Petersburg

rounding out my top five, would be London (um, I'm a Brit, what can I say?), and Paris - Effie tower, Louvre AND Notre Dame!


----------



## MOV

Synequano said:


> Sagrada familia is an interesting church,even though I like the traditional ones like St Peter but it's amazing and I have to say somewhat psychedelic with the multicolored stained glass...
> 
> Barcelona is an interesting city,the place is friendlier and more lively than Madrid and the food is much better
> 
> My other favorite big cities are Tokyo (sophisticated,friendly people,good food) and Firenze (it's so artsy)
> 
> Gotta love Firenze for this too


Firenze is one of my very very favorites, ever. Been many times and can't wait to go back next year.

As a wine guy, France, Italy and Spain are very special.

To me , Madrid was more French in many ways while Barcelona is unique in itself.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nycrounders

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

Sitting at jury duty... bored.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Armidoro

Got the le petit prince on today









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## pepcr1

H2O Hydra


----------



## Intergranular

Gmt master II


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrButterman




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sicsemperperplexus

CT Scuderia CS10117


----------



## MOV

j

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sicsemperperplexus




----------



## jazzbach

MARK XV


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Laco Friedrichshafen


----------



## Synequano




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Carl

My trusty Steinhart with the wrong date, because I'm lazy.


----------



## Armidoro

Got the B&R on today



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## William LaRoque

Ennebi Fondale 9660 with a blue face
​


----------



## stonehead887

Armidoro said:


> Got the B&R on today
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Oooh that's very nice!! And love the key fob! Where did you get that?

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Armidoro

stonehead887 said:


> Oooh that's very nice!! And love the key fob! Where did you get that?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


Cheers man! I got it from the bell and ross boutique in London

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## stonehead887

Armidoro said:


> Cheers man! I got it from the bell and ross boutique in London
> 
> Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


Thanks. Maybe a trip will be in order when some of the new models are out

Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 11611546


Love it and interesting strap.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011

Toshi Kudu antelope leather.

Look closely you can see where a lion had its teeth in his arse )


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## omega1300

Black Bay Day 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlwilliamssr

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Blue sandwich Kalmar 2


----------



## MOV

Sitting at the airport this morning people watching always makes me feel I must not be normal!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## omega1300

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

H2O again today, this time on an orange ISO....my Pup Kilo in the background.....


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Schofield this evening on a Schofield canvas strap.


----------



## jjluca26

Sm300


----------



## Maddog1970

SUN065 PADI kinetic...love the dial depth on these things, and this is the best color variation IMHO....


----------



## omega1300

I'm boring. Same watch two days in a row - the horror!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchNRolla




----------



## Maddog1970

H2O again for me....


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

If you think a 47mm Panerai is large, try on this baby!!









Rolex equivalent of a 60mil big Egyptian.


----------



## omega1300

JDCfour said:


> View attachment 11642818
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like this one a lot - which model is is? Very cool! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Back to this again....


----------



## William LaRoque

Ennebi Fondale 9660 GF today
​


----------



## jjvd21

IWC Big Pilot 500401

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjluca26

Explorer type day









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

omega1300 said:


> I like this one a lot - which model is is? Very cool!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank You!!! This is a Sinn Military Type III LE. There were 300 of these made with about 270 going to Japan, and 30 to the US.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## William LaRoque

Gruppo Gamma Vanguard N-19
​


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## William LaRoque

Pit stop on my 1940 Schwinn Autocycle on the streets of Long Beach for Beach Streets 2017
Ennebi Fondale 9650
​


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjvd21

Oris Hawker Hunter Limited Edition

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Schofield tonight.


----------



## Armidoro

Wearing the BR this weekend in York!









Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## Maddog1970

Out hiking with the dog and Casio Protrek PRW 7000......don't need the barometer to tell me it's gonna rain!


----------



## RobertCalifornia

Giving my 392 a break this week.


----------



## Tony A.H

Military-47


----------



## jjluca26

Morning


----------



## jjluca26

Little date action


----------



## rockmastermike

BBFF Bathy on DAS


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Spring Drive today...


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DieSkim

Spitfire Chrono


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## omega1300

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 11694282


One of my favorites - love that grape.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jjluca26

Seamaster

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omega1300

Squale day 2










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Helson Carbon 45 today.....am working thru my other watches, as my Toshi strap for the 000 should be here today/tomorrow and once I've got it on, it could be a few days before my other watches taste wrist!


----------



## ChronGo

Little old school, BC style








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## William LaRoque

Ennebi Fondale 9660 GF on custom leather from Vesire in Bulgaria.
​


----------



## Ohmzx

Omega PO


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Maddog1970

No sign of my Toshi yet, so wearing the Garmin today


----------



## bigclive2011

Subby day.


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omega1300

Black Bay day!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sicsemperperplexus

I've been on a bullhead kick as of late.


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Intergranular

My pepsi GMT today:


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchNRolla




----------



## Tony A.H

Beautiful DOXA all around.
Love the Dome Crystal. is it Sapphire or Plexi ?..



WatchNRolla said:


>


----------



## WatchNRolla

Tony A.H said:


> Beautiful DOXA all around.
> Love the Dome Crystal. is it Sapphire or Plexi ?..


It's sapphire, but it somehow has an old school feel to it


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## William LaRoque

Strapped the Vanguard on before dinner.
​


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

One of my watch case lurkers tonight.















Hamilton Khaki Pilot on a Toshi Almond leather.


----------



## Maddog1970

This for dog walking and gym this evening.....


----------



## bigclive2011

This is for anything involving weights, water, sand and anything scratchy!!


----------



## ChuckMiller




----------



## rockmastermike

Blancpain Bathyscaphe


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Maddog1970

Dievas today....


----------



## sicsemperperplexus

SevenFriday P3-3


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChuckMiller




----------



## omega1300

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Gone dressy tonight.


----------



## Armidoro

Got a new strap for the prince










Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## watchdaddy1

Nice thread.
Not today but yesterday.



Sent from my Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## MOV

Heading out to meet our kids for dinner.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Spring drive today...


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike

Don't know how long it will stay but I'm enjoying it so far.


----------



## Tony A.H

Meridian Pilot on a Homemade Red Strap.
well actually that's all they make. One model. One style.


----------



## William LaRoque

Ennebi 9650 on leather Nato






​


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## numbernine

Modded SKX007










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChuckMiller

Daytime moon


----------



## Maddog1970

Sinn U1 today....


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Meshin' around w/ the 1950's Big Eye Clebar


----------



## Maddog1970

My Dievas Cali homage....changing the strap on this is great practice for my 292!


----------



## William LaRoque

Ennebi Fondale 9660 GF PVD






​


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Intergranular

GMT Master 2


----------



## William LaRoque

Seiko on black ammo.






​


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Armidoro

BR day today









Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## Tony A.H

Armidoro said:


> BR day today


Lovely Model.b-) :-!


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Spring Drive today...


----------



## Tony A.H

Steinhart Nav-B Premium.


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## William LaRoque

Gruppo Gamma Vanguard this morning.






​


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Helson SD45 Carbon today...


----------



## Armidoro

Had this one on yesterday and today!









Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

Just took it out of the box and first time on my wrist.

New watches are always so much fun.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Maddog1970

After "mailman" switch up for me, with my new SBBN039 PADI Tuna....just love the colours on this thing....put it on Strapscode engineer..


----------



## omega1300

MOV said:


> Just took it out of the box and first time on my wrist.
> 
> New watches are always so much fun.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro





Maddog1970 said:


> After "mailman" switch up for me, with my new SBBN039 PADI Tuna....just love the colours on this thing....put it on Strapscode engineer..
> 
> View attachment 11926490
> View attachment 11926498


Congrats you guys!! Some great new pieces of wrist candy!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

Congratulations Gentlemen.
looking great.


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

Omega and Tony, thank you very much. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV

First full day on my wrist. I think I'm going to enjoy this new addition to the collection.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Armidoro

Sunny day number 2 in London! WTF 😁










Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## kca

Pelagos for the most of the day but just put the 372 back on for the evening. Have a good one!










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt C

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

New Borealis...good week of watches should continue Monday/Tues for me, with my Bumblebee Darth almost here!








Outside my Panerai's, Tunas are my next fave.....have looked at Tudor, and others in that price range (Omega PO, etc), but keep coming back to the Tuna's......got very close on a Pelagos LHD, but a Spring Drive popped up and distracted me!.....maybe in the future.....need to let my bank balance take a breath!


----------



## kca

Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

A perfect companion for gardening this morning and also for our BBQ and pool time this afternoon.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Pattyb69

BLNR on Glidelock! :-!


----------



## Oklahoma

Speedy today haven't worn it in a while.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## carlwilliamssr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlwilliamssr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oklahoma

Oris Diver's 65









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike

Speedmaster Mark II


----------



## watchdaddy1

_36 000 VpH EP again. Once it's on it's hard to pry off.



on Bulang&Sons shoes

_


----------



## MOV

My companion while watering the garden this beautiful day.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WatchNRolla

Squale


----------



## Maddog1970

Bumblebee Darth Tuna......polarizes many, but my favourite of all the various 1000m Quartz Tunas......just love the yellow!


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt C

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whiskeydevil

Breitling Navitimer World


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## William LaRoque

Fondale 9660 GF today.






​


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oklahoma

Sitting with a broken bus waiting on the shop









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Afternoon change up to my U1


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleCalendar




----------



## Tony A.H

been without a PAM lately.
switched this morning from a Steinhart Triton to the Big Pilot.


----------



## bigclive2011

One of my always wanted but for some reason have never bought watches!!


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Maddog1970

Inspired by Tony A H....Triton DLC on a gunny...


----------



## bigclive2011

Great watch!!

When I got mine I couldn't believe the build quality at the price!! And as for the Lume...........


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Ecozilla today...


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tony A.H

they're Great.. a lot of watches for the money. that's for sure.
i love their Triton line as well as the Flieger and Military.

Well made and Nice Details.


----------



## carlwilliamssr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GX9901

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Armidoro

Out and about with my hound today









Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Spring Drive today...


----------



## Armidoro

Enjoying the sunshine today in London









Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Armidoro

Got the le petit prince on today









Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

Black belt, black double mock shoes, this watch just made sense this fine morning.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011

Just ordered the updated CW 600GMT with a red bezel and black dial, CW did a Father's Day offer and lured me in!!

Im weak at the moment after my Bronzo fail (


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

bigclive2011 said:


> Just ordered the updated CW 600GMT with a red bezel and black dial, CW did a Father's Day offer and lured me in!!
> 
> Im weak at the moment after my Bronzo fail (


43mm?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011

43mm, big wrists so 38mm is too small for me.


----------



## MOV

bigclive2011 said:


> 43mm, big wrists so 38mm is too small for me.


I understand. I also think C. Ward wear smaller than their size as well. I will be curious as to your thoughts.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Maddog1970

Spring Drive Tuna on winter camo....


----------



## William LaRoque

GRUPPO GAMMA on Bosphorus camo canvas this afternoon.













​


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stephen2020

Avia Classic, 3602 movement


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChubbyPan

My everyday go to:


----------



## rockmastermike

SeaWolf on DAS


----------



## Stephen2020

Coursier, 7765 movement.


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DieSkim

3878


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV

Heading to a margarita tasting this afternoon and decided on something a little more sporty.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020

Dugena Premium for cycling.


----------



## Armidoro

Awesome weather today in London!









Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## MOV

My choice for gardening this morning. I will change later today for worked well this morning.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## yk101




----------



## ChubbyPan

Arrived today so i have to wear it


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020

The Mak


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Synequano

Two watch day


----------



## omega1300

Speedy Monday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## supersnout

I'm feeling a bit Interstellar-y










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

When doing the gardening..........


----------



## MOV

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 12182682
> 
> 
> When doing the gardening..........


Haha. Seiko 777 is my gardening watch.

You are a man of exquisite taste, Clive!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020

Zodiac Seadragon


----------



## rgarza8

This.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Armidoro

Day 2 wearing this!









Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## yk101

It is a Breitling Tuesday!


----------



## bigclive2011

My only auto watch that never never seems to need adjusting!! Very impressive.


----------



## supersnout

New acquisition!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Nice Seiko!! Looks great on the mesh!!


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020

Elves......and i'll soon be leaving the building.


----------



## MOV

I hope summer 2017 treats everyone very well!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Synequano

These two again but I do miss my pams


----------



## Maddog1970

Spring drive today...


----------



## ChubbyPan




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020

Seiko 5, today, I rarely bother setting the date with mechanical watches in rotation.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020

I've got an Eaglemoss in that style!


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020

Kienzle Sport.


----------



## Maddog1970

MM300.....amazing watch...


----------



## supersnout

Would love to get a second Panerai. A Radiomir perhaps, yet my wife would have my head with the mere mention of it.

My Bulova will fit the bill instead:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nrcooled

The very neglected Sea Dweller. I haven't worn this guy in a long time. It's very versatile which, I think, is the reason I don't wear it as much. I tend to pull the watches that fit the purpose of the event more than the "beach to boardroom" SD.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Still this....


----------



## Stephen2020

TC-9 Pilot, brass case.


----------



## supersnout

A morning stroll to pick up my car from a local shop. See a theme here?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020

Le Gant


----------



## MOV

My choice for working in the garden this morning.

Not sure what I will change to this afternoon...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Maddog1970

And again today....


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020

A '57 Gyromatic. Just around the house as it's for sale elsewhere. Something else later.


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omega1300

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Just landed, 600m, GMT, steel bracelet and NATO, ceramic bezel, 5year warranty, £500. Bit of a deal I thought.


----------



## Stephen2020

Nice! I nearly had one of ebay, was just about to increase my offer back then and someone else got it!


----------



## supersnout

Ready for take off...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GX9901

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Still this, new watch effect!!


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stephen2020

Kienzle 1956 reissue.


----------



## jdog19




----------



## jsohal

https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170628/a3b3188880d334953aae7fd1618b13df.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsohal

jsohal said:


> https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170628/a3b3188880d334953aae7fd1618b13df.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]
> 
> Oops. [IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170628/ffb3e27f387c8276895f640d6ff2e62d.jpg
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Synequano

This one...


----------



## Tony A.H

Big Pilot . 
Antoine de Saint Exupery Edition.


hosting photo


----------



## Tony A.H

Back.
i love as much as the front.


----------



## liwang22

Sub today but later I get to stop by the Officine Panerai boutique near my client's office.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Well over the past months I have sold 20 watches to fund a 671 which now I have found out is not gonna happen.

So I was suffering severe Bronze withdrawals!! To make up for the Grail remaining a Grail (Unobtainable) I ordered an Eterna bronze, which is also not available until the end of the year, so this has scratched my bronze itch till then.





















Still amazes me how Steinhart get the quality they do for the price??

Just deciding now whether it gets boiled egg for breakfast )


----------



## Tony A.H

looks Great Clive.. Congratulations.
this will scratch your itch all right ;-). and i do agree with you. it's a lot of watch for the money.
gotta confess . i love the look of a brand new Bronze as well as when it's Patina-ed. but then again keeping it Shiny is a pain in the B**t. i would leave it as is and let nature take it's course. or an egg for breakfast wouldn't hurt .
wear it in good health.

(on a side note. since you're in a shopping mood.. have you checked out the *Zodiac* super sea wolf bronze?).


----------



## bigclive2011

Tony you are a feeder!!

Stop feeding me Bronze watches, when the Eterna gets here that is it!!

Although I have just seen....................


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020

Herma Calypso.


----------



## d.sane

bigclive2011 said:


> My rotation is normally Pams most days, but today broke out my OP with a rather brave (For staid ole Rolex) Plum dial.
> 
> View attachment 11301850
> View attachment 11301866
> View attachment 11301890


greatpiece


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## GX9901

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020

This is my other one, a Herma Automatic on a Tropic Star strap.


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Synequano




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mc0492

wearing my Oris Col Moschin and Tudor Pelagos as my daily nowadays!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omega1300

JDCfour said:


> View attachment 12252706
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Which Orient is this? I like it!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

My companion in the garden for a few hours this morning.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Synequano

Two watches day










Will be reunited with my pams soon


----------



## mc0492

beautiful watches!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JDCfour

omega1300 said:


> Which Orient is this? I like it!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is the Orient Mako USA II

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020

Vintage Kienzle Alfa


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

A different watch for my morning gardening today.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt C

Breitling B50. Happy 4th everyone!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Synequano

One of the watch that made 47mm pam looks small


----------



## pepcr1




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt C

Breitling Navitimer 1461 BLACK









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020

Junkers Bauhaus.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020

Avia Mariner


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Maddog1970

Could be the perfect summer watch....Squale 1521 opaco (?) on a Borealis ISO


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Oklahoma

Wearing the speedy today.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## m8san

Magrette Moana Pacific Professional


----------



## sonofeve

MOV said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Love the clean dial and color man

Sent from my VKY-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

sonofeve said:


> Love the clean dial and color man
> 
> Sent from my VKY-L29 using Tapatalk


Me too!

Thanks...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MattyMac

Zenith El Primero Statos Flyback Blue


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020

Kienzle Boutique


----------



## liwang22

Casual Friday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Armidoro

Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## nrcooled

I wish I was wearing this under better circumstances. Heading to a funeral.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

MM300 today...


----------



## Maddog1970

2 prime reasons why I started this thread......that Zenith is a serious chunk of steel...but with no offense intended to others MOVs Glashutte is simply off the charts.....wow


----------



## Oklahoma

Oris divers 65 today










Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

Maddog1970 said:


> 2 prime reasons why I started this thread......that Zenith is a serious chunk of steel...but with no offense intended to others MOVs Glashutte is simply off the charts.....wow
> 
> View attachment 12332755
> View attachment 12332759


Very kind of you, Maddog.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## WatchNRolla

Doxa


----------



## MOV

Off to the garden we go for a little work.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Valle de Joux

Wearing this favorite of mine - the trusty ol' Rolex 1680.


----------



## watchdaddy1

From the OP family tree.

Anonimo D-Date



#'s are starting to Patina gracefully



Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

MOV said:


> Very kind of you, Maddog.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


as I have aged, I have moved away from the busy dials of my youth...no more chronos for me......and simple sterile dials is what got me into Panaerai...

lately I have been looking at Nomos, particularly the ahoi, either dial, the datum version, and your Glashutte is not helping me here!


----------



## watchdaddy1

_AD called to inform me MY new Hamilton Intra-Matic 68 had touched down..OEM shoes are terrible so promptly swapped them out

_


----------



## Maddog1970

watchdaddy1 said:


> _AD called to inform me MY new Hamilton Intra-Matic 68 had touched down..OEM shoes are terrible so promptly swapped them out
> 
> _


Darn, did I not just say I have moved away from chronos?

and then you post thus Hammy right after!

um, yeah, like it....


----------



## watchdaddy1

*
*_ DOUBLE POST_


----------



## watchdaddy1

Maddog1970 said:


> Darn, did I not just say I have moved away from chronos?
> 
> and then you post thus Hammy right after!
> 
> um, yeah, like it....




 *ALERT*


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ChouSir

GS SBGM003


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marba

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020

Another chrono for cycling.


----------



## WatchNRolla

A wet Citizen


----------



## sonofeve

Maddog1970 said:


> as I have aged, I have moved away from the busy dials of my youth...no more chronos for me......and simple sterile dials is what got me into Panaerai...
> 
> lately I have been looking at Nomos, particularly the ahoi, either dial, the datum version, and your Glashutte is not helping me here!


I'm been looking into jaeger lecoultre reverso, prolly with a date. Love the grande big date. Hopefully I can get one soon

Sent from my VKY-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Maddog1970

Rare non-diver day for me while I mull over a possible Nomos purchase...Junkers 6060-5


----------



## Matt C

marba said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's an impressive piece, impeccable taste!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt C

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020

Mondaine M Watch, the oldest watch i've bought from new myself, 33 years ago.


----------



## rgarza8

This G.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Squale on blue Borealis for me today...


----------



## bigclive2011

These damn things are addictive!!

Crazy quality/ Cost ratio!!


----------



## soaking.fused

IWC


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

A large afternoon watch change, and wanted a little summer color.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## James Haury

I am wearing this






non Paneristic timepiece.With a non authorized strap.(I had it sewn) This easy reader is 10 mm thick by 46 mm wide with crown.Lug width is 20 mm. It is 48 mm lug end to lug end and is made of chrome plated base metal with a ss back.Wr is 50 meters and indiglo is handy to have. Cost 31 bucks with the strap.Having a unique strap with a fastex buckle,Priceless.( The TIMEX not the unbranded digital which is also on a bespoke strap.The watch with the Nato is an FMD about 12 bucks MSRP):-d


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## supersnout

Ready for take off.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bettamacrostoma

An old Autavia..









Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 12347777


Sharp combo!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stephen2020

Swatch "Secret Agent", owned this from new 20 years ago.


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Maddog1970

Squale kinda day....TGIF!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

My early morning companion in the garden.

I hope everyone has a glorious weekend.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Maddog1970

Spring drive today


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

_Almost finished w/ Vintage week w/ another 1 from my Clebar family



_


----------



## WatchNRolla

Sbdx001


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Tony A.H

Angelo Del Mare


best free image host


----------



## Tony A.H

i see some Patina taking place.
looking good b-)



bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 12352063


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

My choice for at least the first half of the day while enjoying Wimbledon.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Oklahoma

Relaxing day. Mostly sitting around reading and cats like to join me.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Blue Monday with my PADI tuna


----------



## Maddog1970

Afternoon change up with the arrival of my Nomos Ahoi signal blue....





















Got out to work on my photo skills!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Maddog1970

Early dog walk before work...


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Still really enjoying the CW.


----------



## MOV

My choice for the first half of today.

I hope everyone is well.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Nomos again today


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

My choice for the first half of the day.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Boring I know, but just just take this one off yet.......


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

I hope everyone has a relaxing weekend.

My first watch for the weekend.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Maddog1970

Bit more bling today


----------



## Stephen2020

Another Le Gant.


----------



## Armidoro

Pick this beauty up on Thursday!









Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## MOV

Off to the garden we go for a couple of hours.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

Midday switch.

Rarely wear much anymore but still enjoy the piece a great deal.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Maddog1970

Back on a rubber Borealis


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020

Dongfeng with ST5A movement.
Now on a smooth black strap since my previous pictures.


----------



## MOV

Time for a little garden time along with my beloved dog.

I hope this Sunday treats everyone well!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020

Parnis Pilot.


----------



## Armidoro

Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## MOV

We had a nice day.

I will change before heading out for dinner.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV

Time to meet friends for a cocktail before dinner.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## m8san

Magrette Leoncino


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

My partner at least through lunch today.

I hope Tuesday treats everyone well.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Matt C

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepcr1




----------



## Maddog1970

Nomos on a panatime


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

We are off for a hike at 10k feet this beautiful cool morning.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stephen2020

It's Limeday!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Tony A.H

that's a Great looking *Breitling b-) :-!*.. never seen this Carbon Fiber dial before.


----------



## Stephen2020

It's orangeday!


----------



## Armidoro

Not sure how I feel about this combo. Thoughts?









Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## MOV

Armidoro said:


> Not sure how I feel about this combo. Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S8


I like for sure!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV

First watch for today.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## liwang22

Traded my Sub date for no date. Couldn't deal with the cyclops in the end. 14060m just arrived to give my 112 a break.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Nomos honeymoon continues......on Panatime Python.....no disrespect to the thread this post is in, but this watch could be a serious threat to my current number 1, my 292......will have to wait a few weeks/months to see how the shine wears, but this watch is a serious contender.















I have other blue watches, but this one is SO blue!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## LB Carl

MOV said:


> First watch for today.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Looks good on a Nato...I'm going to have to try that with mine...One of my favorite watches. The 43mm size is perfect for me.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020

It's Lemonday!


----------



## Armidoro

Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Tommywine0

Had taken this off a few days ago, but put it back on tonight to time some pork chops. Thought it matched the sunset & snapped a pic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020

It's satonishikiday


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

On my wrist until this evening.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## anabuki

pretty sure it's NOT P... ;-)


----------



## Maddog1970

Change up for the dog walk along the river and the inevitable dog bath afterwards!

pretty sure the Nomos would have handled it, but I KNOW that the titanium Spring Drive will be fine!


----------



## MOV

Something fun and sporty as we head out to dinner on a warm summer night.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

My choice for the first part of the day.

I hope Sunday treats everyone well.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stephen2020

By Watermans of York


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Back to the Nomos today, on a Panatime chestnut bronco strap with kinda blue stitching


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stephen2020

Seiko 5 with Lumibrite dial


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rickdawg

Ball Cannonball with white dial and custom croc strap.


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Just arrived!!









Always fancied one so after the Bronzo fail................


----------



## Stephen2020

bigclive2011 said:


> Just arrived!!
> 
> View attachment 12392811
> 
> 
> Always fancied one so after the Bronzo fail................


Lucky!!!
My Lumibrite arrived today also.


----------



## Armidoro

Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## Southtown57

Armidoro said:


> Sent from my Galaxy S8


Really nice with the olive nato.


----------



## burneyr




----------



## Tony A.H

bigclive2011 said:


> Just arrived!!


Congratulations Clive.
that's a Beauty. i'm a fan of Doxa but don't have one yet . go figure!!.


----------



## bigclive2011

New watch glue still adhered!!


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020

These are usually known by the name Carnival. With tritium tubes.


----------



## Maddog1970

Nomos club.....Fedex man just dropped it off.....loving this brand right now!





















Their dials, cases, an decorated in house movements are just amazing.


----------



## Armidoro

Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## MOV

Armidoro said:


> Sent from my Galaxy S8


Bravo!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Armidoro

MOV said:


> Bravo!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks! 

Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## cuthbert




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

Something casual after a busy day.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

Something fun for for the first part of the day.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

A mid-day change.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Maddog1970

Not a huge NATO fan, as they tend to make the watch sit to high for my liking.......that said , likely due to case and lug shape, actually like this Nomos on a Borealis NATO....


----------



## Stephen2020

The Seiko 5 again, natural evening light, no added charging.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Maddog1970

MOV said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


my favourite rolly, have come close to pulling the trigger many times, but just can't work my head around the cyclops date window......aaaarrrggghhhh!


----------



## MOV

Maddog1970 said:


> my favourite rolly, have come close to pulling the trigger many times, but just can't work my head around the cyclops date window......aaaarrrggghhhh!


I really enjoy the piece a great deal. The Rolly cyclops do seem to be a love or hate for many people. It obviously was not a deal ended for me. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV

What the heck. Let's start the weekend off already. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JDCfour

Afternoon Switch








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JDCfour

This again...








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

My choice for a little time in the garden this morning.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Armidoro

Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## MOV

Armidoro said:


> Sent from my Galaxy S8


What a great timepiece!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## iam7head

BB black

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchNRolla

.


----------



## Stephen2020

I couldn't resist!


----------



## MrBlahBlah

EDIT: Whoops I posted my Panerai in the non-Panerai thread. Way to not be paying attention, doh!





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020

Steel Bagelsport


----------



## MOV

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 12405951


Bigclive, I love all the new NATO straps.

I had never owned one until March. I now own over 12 and enjoy their versatility, giving each watch a completely different look and work so well during hot summer months.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV

Grab a watch, the dog, a coffee, a cigar and off to the mountain at 10K feet to watch the rain move in.

Have a wonderful Sunday, all!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stephen2020

Swapped over to this for cycling.


----------



## opusx

IWC 5001









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

Stayed very casual today.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011

Even the old Subby has on its new summer shoes )


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

PADI Tuna today


----------



## MOV

Bored at airport, but this forum helps time pass.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020

The brass pilot watch.


----------



## Tony A.H

47mm hand wind Pilot by Steinhart.


----------



## Maddog1970

Nomos again for me today....









Love the stingray on my 292, and just ordered one for this


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Synequano

Went to a GTG with several friends...



















Loving the blue dial of CB,for bronzo kind of $$$ I'll go for CB....


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sonofeve

Dressy day. Stark difference from my pam 510 appearance but both have second hand and no date.

Love them.









Sent from my VKY-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Squale 1521 matte for me today


----------



## MOV

My pick for a little white water rafting this afternoon.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stephen2020

Swatch Body And Soul, ETA 2841-1 movement (a modified 2824-2)


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

My first ever Toshi strap.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011

That lion sure chewed up your antelope that's for sure!!

)


----------



## MOV

bigclive2011 said:


> That lion sure chewed up your antelope that's for sure!!
> 
> )


Indeed.

Thank you for exposing me to their straps. I'm going to order another one today.


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

My choice for the first half of the day.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleCalendar




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Maddog1970

I do love a blue dialed watch, and this one has been on my radar for a while......bracelet is amazing, but my love affair for Borealis ISO straps continues....


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

Maddog1970 said:


> I do love a blue dialed watch, and this one has been on my radar for a while......bracelet is amazing, but my love affair for Borealis ISO straps continues....
> 
> View attachment 12420547


I think since Tudor came back to the USA in 2013, there may not be a more exciting brand going.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Maddog1970

Been on a tear for a little while and this is my last purchase for a while, as I pair down to a good rotation......going to try to get down to 10, flipping the last of my "haven't worn for months" and "why did I buy that's?"........


----------



## Tony A.H

Big Ingenieur on this Beautiful Sunday


----------



## MOV

Maddog1970 said:


> Been on a tear for a little while and this is my last purchase for a while, as I pair down to a good rotation......going to try to get down to 10, flipping the last of my "haven't worn for months" and "why did I buy that's?"........
> 
> View attachment 12422027


It is time I too reduce the collection. Some of the need is due to lifestyle changes in corporate dress codes and the overall casualness in much of life. My wife and I were at a fine restaurant last night we have enjoyed for over 20 years. While the restaurant would never tolerate shorts and such, smart casual has become the norm for sure.

I have found the watches I wear the most are the watches that fit what I'm wearing and my plans for the day. While many would disagree, I personally do not wear my JLC, GO, Montblanc etc. in a casual environment.

I also have a few watches that just overlap too much in their need or style and I tend to prefer one over the other, so time to reduce.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020

Off cycling in a few minutes.


----------



## Relo60

MOV said:


> It is time I too reduce the collection. Some of the need is due to lifestyle changes in corporate dress codes and the overall casualness in much of life. My wife and I were at a fine restaurant last night we have enjoyed for over 20 years. While the restaurant would never tolerate shorts and such, smart casual has become the norm for sure.
> 
> I have found the watches I wear the most are the watches that fit what I'm wearing and my plans for the day. While many would disagree, I personally do not wear my JLC, GO, Montblanc etc. in a casual environment.
> 
> I also have a few watches that just overlap too much in their need or style and I tend to prefer one over the other, so time to reduce.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


So true. Also at that stage of " What? I have too many watches!" Must reduce.


----------



## Relo60

Sunday's watch, UN Marine Diver.


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Armidoro

Wore this baby for the weekend on the Isle of Wight!









Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## sonofeve

First day of week here. 
Formal day.









Sent from my VKY-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020

Shanghai. I should wear it more, i've had people say it's an ugly design but I like it.


----------



## Armidoro

Not everyone's cup of tea and a very unconventional wedding anniversary present but I love it! The bronze is going to age really nicely!










Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## Stephen2020

Tough one! But special pass for being bronze.


----------



## WatchNRolla




----------



## omega1300

Armidoro said:


> Not everyone's cup of tea and a very unconventional wedding anniversary present but I love it! The bronze is going to age really nicely!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S8


Super jealous - I've loved that watch for years! So fun! Did you find a new one somehow (thought they've been out of production for a while)?

Post a few more pics if you would!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

Off to the garden to start the day. Not sure which watch will be next for hump day.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stephen2020

New Seiko 5 arrived today.


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Fomenko

Got this one like a month ago, and it's been my daily wearer since... still love my Pams though!


----------



## Maddog1970

On a tudor honeymoon myself still


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tony A.H

nobody beats IWC (and Panerai) for Blue Dials..

Great Pilot.



Armidoro said:


> Wore this baby for the weekend on the Isle of Wight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## Fomenko

MOV said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Magrettes are great, aren't they? Here is my All Black...


----------



## MOV

Fomenko said:


> Magrettes are great, aren't they? Here is my All Black...


Very nice!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stephen2020

Still getting some time in with the new one.


----------



## WareagleSig

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

On black stingray today


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Armidoro

Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## MOV

Armidoro said:


> Sent from my Galaxy S8


Such a fine watch. JLC has long been called a watchmakers watch for good reason. I love that there are only markers for the hour and not numbers. Makes for a much better look IMO. Far less busy as many others.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

First watch for the day.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Maddog1970

Nomos on Martu leather....


----------



## MOV

Maddog1970 said:


> Nomos on Martu leather....
> 
> View attachment 12438883


Strap makes the watch to me. Well played!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020

(Russian built Cortebert movement)


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

To at least start the day...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Armidoro

Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## Stephen2020

Out cycling and meeting Saint George & The Dragon.


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Mirosuaw




----------



## Armidoro

Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## Stephen2020

One of those Concorde moments when the hands cross over each other.


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Maddog1970

Out and about in my beautiful home town with the Pelagos yesterday....oh, and the wife!


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020

I bought this Alsta auto, came with no strap so I put the only one I had that would fit, onto it.


----------



## bigclive2011

Isn't that the maker of the Jaws Richard Dreyfus watch??


----------



## Stephen2020

Yes, that's how I became aware of it, from QP magazine I think it was? Someone has revived the brand with a follow up to the Nautoscaph, the Nautoscaph II.


----------



## Maddog1970

MM300 today....gotta figure out my rotation!


----------



## MOV

Maddog1970 said:


> MM300 today....gotta figure out my rotation!
> 
> View attachment 12450965


Please share the secret if you do figure out the rotation question. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020

National Semiconductor 70s lcd watch. These were tritium tube lume along with other brands of the time, it's faded to virtually nothing on this. The rest of the watch works fine. Press the button once for day/month, press twice for seconds.


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV

Afternoon change of pace.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Nubs




----------



## Matt C

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

My choice for for my morning walk.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Synequano

This one for the last 2 weeks or so...


----------



## Stephen2020

Still very enthusiastic about this in these first few days.


----------



## Armidoro

Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 56scooter01

A sunny day in the Big Apple brings out one of my favorites!


----------



## Stephen2020

Out cycling and Lady Godiva.


----------



## Synequano

Two watches for today....


----------



## sonofeve

Jlc for first day of work in the week.









Sent from my VKY-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stephen2020

Unbranded Parnis. I fitted a brass buckle.


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## handwound

Skyland.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020

Seiko 5, arrived today.


----------



## MOV

My choice for the first part of the day.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60




----------



## Armidoro

Been wearing this one for a week while I've been at the sea side in Italy! Trying to get that patina going!









Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## Stephen2020

Great colour!


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

Have a meeting this morning, then off for about 10 days.

My choice for the meeting.

Hope everyone has a safe holiday.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stephen2020

Another arrival.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Maddog1970

In the Whislter mountains, north of Vancouver with the Pelagos......cannot believe this movement, it is COSC, but man it is accurate....set it against the NIST clock and its +0 secs since I have had it.....going on 3 weeks now...amazing


----------



## MOV

A lunchtime change. Let the holiday weekend start!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020

And in a dark corner:


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dimok

JLC


----------



## Matt C

Armidoro said:


> Been wearing this one for a week while I've been at the sea side in Italy! Trying to get that patina going!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S8


That's a tough looking B&R, nicely done!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mouse_at_Large

Magrette sandwich dial lume ftw :-!


----------



## edwood

This one today. Have a nice week!









Enviado desde mi SM-G920F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Synequano

Late post from the weekend,was on a trip this weekend










9400 in front of the bunker near the active volcano


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60




----------



## MOV

Just picked up today from being serviced. In 15 years never had a single issue, but getting it serviced just seemed the wise thing to do.

A new strap for fun as I rarely wear this watch anymore.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## watchdaddy1

_GS

_


----------



## dimaxxxl

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020

I bought my first F-91W, apparently still one of the biggest selling watches in the world. It will make a nice cycling chrono.


----------



## watchdaddy1

_Big Eye Clebar on some new shoes from Ben @ Bcattwatchstraps.

_


----------



## bigclive2011

Well that's if it can prize the 687 off my wrist!!

)


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Maddog1970

Damasko today


----------



## Relo60

Hamilton Khaki King


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Delije

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

For Saturday, Akrone K-02 Blue Whale


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Maddog1970

Out of town for the weekend again, and this one has been my choice lately for those multi-one-watch-days....


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020

Out and about cycling, with the chrono for the first time.


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Armidoro

Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## Stephen2020

More new nostalgia, unbranded metal-look plastic body with metal strap version of the Casio.


----------



## flydiver

.


----------



## Oklahoma

New speedmaster moonphase. Sitting on a vehicle waiting on shop









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020

The Mak


----------



## sonofeve

Thursday is reverso day lol









Sent from my VKY-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020

I bought a new strap for this.


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Mirosuaw




----------



## iam7head

Got myself the IWC MK XVIII chrono after gave one to the misses.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapacrap


----------



## watchdaddy1

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 12490179


Nice Clive

Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapacrap


----------



## sonofeve

Dark denim with dark blue strap jlc. Friday ftw









Sent from my VKY-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Flieger Friday for me....


----------



## bigclive2011

Finish off off the day with a English Rose no 299/300.


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchNRolla

300


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020

At the cycle speedway.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tag_mclaren




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## watchdaddy1

Nomos



Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Nomos for me today, club this time


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Maddog1970

MM300 today


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## dimok

BLNR


----------



## liwang22

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikkolopez

Aviation









Sent from my G3116 using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Pelagos today....


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## dimaxxxl

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stephen2020

Vintage Le Gant lcd.


----------



## liwang22

Morning run with the baby. Panerai will be back on soon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oklahoma

Omega today









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020

Out cycling with this chrono for the first time, and a raindrop hitching a lift.


----------



## Armidoro

Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fomenko




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020

View attachment 12536281


Also today as a new strap arrived.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## dimok

Batman


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Tony A.H

Ennebi Fondale destro


----------



## Tony A.H

wow. 
this is something i don't see everyday. Sweet mean Machine b-) :-!..



dimaxxxl said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

i LOVE this Bell&Ross .
despite that the Case Diameter isn't for everyone, but wears smaller .
looks perfect on your wrist :-!.


----------



## Tony A.H

you're a Good Man.you take care of your Lady.
congratulations. Beautiful watch..



iam7head said:


> Got myself the IWC MK XVIII chrono after gave one to the misses.


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Maddog1970

So, i didn't need another watch, but what does "need" really have to do with this pastime? And when I first saw this one, I had to have it.....

i had looked at the Oris GReat Barrier reef LE before, but wasn't a fan of the size or the yellow - then I happened upon this one!

Oris Staghorn LE, with a dark blue sunburst dial, orange seconds and a funky date wheel - very symmetrical dial, amazing bracelet, and love it....

my poor PAMs are suffering right now, but the tear is over - I need to cull down to 15, as somehow (?) I have snuck up to 20 - then need to sort out a rotation!

1st world problems suck!


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchNRolla




----------



## Stephen2020

The Mak


----------



## Mirosuaw

GS


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

I hope Monday treats everyone well.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tony A.H

Steinhart Vintage Pilot





good week everyone.


----------



## Relo60

UN Marine Diver for the day.

Enjoy your day members.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020

Used my old 2G phone.


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tagmania

Moonwatch for rest of the day for me.


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60




----------



## Stephen2020

Streetlife


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60




----------



## Stephen2020

Taken some hours back, first day with a NOS 1970s Certina.


----------



## Maddog1970

MM300


----------



## dimok

Batman


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

I hope your Friday goes well.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ulfgarrr

Maddog1970 said:


> So, i didn't need another watch, but what does "need" really have to do with this pastime? And when I first saw this one, I had to have it.....
> 
> i had looked at the Oris GReat Barrier reef LE before, but wasn't a fan of the size or the yellow - then I happened upon this one!
> 
> Oris Staghorn LE, with a dark blue sunburst dial, orange seconds and a funky date wheel - very symmetrical dial, amazing bracelet, and love it....
> 
> my poor PAMs are suffering right now, but the tear is over - I need to cull down to 15, as somehow (?) I have snuck up to 20 - then need to sort out a rotation!
> 
> 1st world problems suck!
> 
> View attachment 12544701
> View attachment 12544705
> View attachment 12544707


Wonderfull!
Now I want it...

Envoyé de mon SM-G930W8 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Maddog1970

Ulfgarrr said:


> Wonderfull!
> Now I want it...
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-G930W8 en utilisant Tapatalk


bruhahahahaha!

glad to enable when I can!


----------



## Maddog1970

TGIF boys and girls......DA43 on bracelet......

wonder what the weekend holds for my poor Bears!


----------



## Relo60

Good day and Happy Friday.


----------



## Stephen2020

At the pub, photographed by a friend.


----------



## dimok

Batman again


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Stephen2020

Today's arrival.


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Sharkey 45 carbon today


----------



## franco60

Vintage Speedy MK II Racing Dial.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020

Out cycling


----------



## Tony A.H

Triton Bronze


----------



## sonofeve

Jlc for Monday









Sent from my VKY-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Glycine Airman D12


----------



## Stephen2020

Second photo of this today, first one the colour was looking wrong.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011

And now this for car washing and gym.


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stephen2020

The unbranded Parnis


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Rhorya

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Today

sonofeve said:


> Jlc for Monday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VKY-L29 using Tapatalk


That's a lovely piece


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Damasko today....


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011

Duplicate post


----------



## Rhorya

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Liam Mango Jackson

The I.N.O.X










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020

Dark Park


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Rhorya

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya

I switched. Chris Ward C-11 MSL Vintage Auto. This is the actual very last one. Chris sent this to me as a Sofa find earlier this year. It's an eta model.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tony A.H

lazy Sunday with the Big Pilot


how to upload photo on internet


----------



## Stephen2020

Out cycling, using the bezel for timings.


----------



## Rhorya

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Rhorya

Today it's this

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stockae92




----------



## Rhorya

So what if I'm actually wearing a Panerai? Then what?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## stockae92

Rhorya said:


> So what if I'm actually wearing a Panerai? Then what?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Then go there --> https://www.watchuseek.com/f75/what-panerai-you-wearing-today-1207258.html


----------



## Rhorya

Bazinga!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rhorya

Btw in lieu of wearing the Panerai, I am opting instead for my custom Angular Momentum GMT Automatic Chronometer. Powered by a 2893-2 eta movement.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Mirosuaw




----------



## Rhorya

And still wearing










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stephen2020

Lumibrite


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt C

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya

Custom destro Zenton M45

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## MOV

My new arrival!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya

Sorry. Wearing one of my Pan's today.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Fomenko




----------



## MOV

First full day on my wrist.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stephen2020

Tubes


----------



## Rhorya

Sorry still have my Panerai Luminor Base on today too. I'll refrain from posting a pic.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stephen2020

First wearing of my first electronic watch.


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Rhorya

Slumming with a Timex

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya

This for the rest of the day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## trhall




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## MOV

Stephen2020 said:


> View attachment 12600865


Looks a lot my Eterna.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV

MOV said:


> Looks a lot like my Eterna.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rhorya

Hard to take off

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Rhorya

Brand spanking new! First time out, hope I don't scratch it!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cerberus63

Needed something brothers golden doodle could not destroy today.


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Rhorya

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Onbrt76

Wearing omega today..


----------



## Tony A.H

congratulations.
great looking Bronze(oOO) b-).



MOV said:


> First full day on my wrist.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rhorya

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV

Tony A.H said:


> congratulations.
> great looking Bronze(oOO) b-).


Thank you, Tony. I look forward to seeing the patina develop.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020

Paul Newman Day


----------



## Rhorya

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dimok

Tony A.H said:


> lazy Sunday with the Big Pilot
> 
> 
> how to upload photo on internet


Beautiful! Is it the same watch on both pics? On the lower it looks like the watch has black face. Also, what is your wrist size?


----------



## Rhorya

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tony A.H

dimok said:


> Beautiful! Is it the same watch on both pics? On the lower it looks like the watch has black face. Also, what is your wrist size?


yes. same watch.
IWC is known for it's Crystal's double inner and outer coating . (most crystals have an outside coating only).
it appears blue is certain angles..which reminds me that my 2 other IWCs have also Blue reflection.

my wrist is 7 inches (to 7,1/4 in the summer time).
here's a better shot showing the Lug to Lug length. *No over hang*.

(click on the picture for crispier image).


----------



## mstnpete

We'll be wearing our his & hers Omega Bond Seamasters . 20 years of service and going strong!

Have a wonderful Friday!

Cheers!









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

Love these from Steinhart.

a Premium Pilot with an ST-1 Caliber (modified Unitas 6497) with sandwich dial.


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cerberus63

Breitling Avenger II Seawolf
View attachment 12610685


----------



## Stephen2020

View attachment 12611639

Still in the Newman mood.


----------



## stockae92




----------



## cerberus63

Tried posting this today, unsuccessfully, from my iPhone. Breitling Avenger II Seawolf
View attachment 12611739


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## LB Carl

My latest addition to the collection:
View attachment 12614483


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mstnpete

Happy Sunday Everyone!

Hamilton X- Wind for today.

Cheers!









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya

Might hang with this for most of the day, MTM Falcon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stephen2020

Out cycling, and freezing!


----------



## Synequano

Taking this out for a spin and PR testing


----------



## Stephen2020

View attachment 12619347


----------



## cerberus63

Black Bay Red today


----------



## soaking.fused

A little His and "His-On-Her" Nigiri


----------



## Rhorya

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stephen2020

Unbranded Parnis


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Rhorya

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV

My choice for the first part of the day.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OpulenTimepieces

A really comfortable watch


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Maddog1970

Glad to see the thread churning along.....talking of churning, flipped a few to fund my new purchase - should be here tomorrow if FedEx really loves me....

Doxa 1500 pro......will post a pic once it arrives.


----------



## liwang22

Just took off the PAM112 for the at-Home-with-family watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020

First wearing of this watch.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Rhorya

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cerberus63

Beautiful Fall day in Massachusetts


----------



## cerberus63

Avenger II Seawolf. Just ordered two straps from Vintager Straps. A black leather with white stitching for this Breitling, and a black shark with tan stitching for my PAM01312. Can't wait for them to arrive, have heard good things about his straps in these forums.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Maddog1970

Morning dog walk withe Doxa....balmy 0 here......Canadian zero....


----------



## Stephen2020

Unbranded Parnis


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 5959HH

DJ 36mm on a Color 8 Hodinkee today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020

Second day with the latest arrival.


----------



## Maddog1970

New Ball for me....let the jokes commence!


----------



## mpaler

Love this dial


----------



## Maddog1970

Still the Ball


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Maddog1970

Being boring today....Ball again...


----------



## Relo60




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## stockae92

quartz!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Armidoro

Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Maddog1970

These 2 today....Ball in the am, Doxa for the evening......


----------



## MOV

Maddog1970 said:


> These 2 today....Ball in the am, Doxa for the evening......
> 
> View attachment 12645475


I too tend to be a 2 watch a day guy!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## iam7head

New incoming: Cartier Tank Solo XL

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mstnpete

2017 Oris Aquis









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Bettamacrostoma

Have my Seiko with me on a weekend break..









Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020

Parnis with MM dial.


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

My choice for the first part of the day.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Synequano

School alumni watch enthusiasts group first project,just in time with the school's 90th anniversary celebration

The watch isn't a modified turtle but it's a custom ordered (and numbered) Athaya Lamafa


----------



## Rhorya

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020

If anyone know how to change it to 12hr mode or zero the seconds please let me know.


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Rhorya

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60

Omega SmP Blue for an early start.

Happy Tuesday.


----------



## MOV

Lunchtime change.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Rhorya

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Relo60

Good morning Thursday.

Mido Ocean Star V


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Maddog1970

Doxa today...


----------



## watchdaddy1

36 000 VpH









Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Huttfuzz

watchdaddy1 said:


> 36 000 VpH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


What a beauty!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ghinchcl

My breitling waiting for my Panerai PAM 90. So excited


----------



## Tony A.H

Steinhart Titanium pilot..


----------



## Stephen2020

So light that I can't feel two.


----------



## asrar.merchant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Huttfuzz said:


> What a beauty!


Thankyou

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## Armidoro

Tried this on today!
What does everyone think? Would you rather have this or the Rolex black and blue gmt ll?









Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rhorya

NFW Chris Kyle Patriot LE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## watchdaddy1

This morning



& now


----------



## Tony A.H

Armidoro said:


> Tried this on today!
> What does everyone think? Would you rather have this or the Rolex black and blue gmt ll?


no kidding. definitely this one for me.
LOVE this new BP. and BTW. looks great on your wrist.


----------



## Bettamacrostoma

My Vintage









Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## asrar.merchant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60




----------



## Stephen2020

Parnis


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Synequano

That plain parnis looks like the upcoming n-a-z-i pam721 with different dial...


----------



## nrcooled

Tudor for me today









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020

Yes, a similar look, although inspired by these two prototypes, they were the only ones known, don't know if any more have surfaced?


----------



## asrar.merchant

Follow me on my instagram: @thewatch.boutique


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stephen2020

Tubes


----------



## mstnpete

Enjoying the Rolex Oyster Perpetual Datejust...

Cheers!










Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Before turning in, Seiko Sarb035


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60

.....and waking up to Seiko SRBP055 Samurai.


----------



## Rhorya

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV

Just took this out of the box... new and never worn.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rhorya

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ShanghaiYoon

Ceramic Diver








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

First full day on my wrist.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## asrar.merchant

Follow me on my instagram: @thewatch.boutique


----------



## Rhorya

Happy Turkey Day!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV

Worked well for a long walk with our dog...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## watchdaddy1

Happy Thanksgiving to you all



Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

Big Pilot Saint Exupery edition/

Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rhorya

Lum-Tec Titanium M-77. Top grade ETA 2824-2 adjusted to COSC, alligator strap, display case-back. Everything I like in a watch, and it's a limited edition, only 15 made.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60

Happy Friday.

Omega SmP Blue. The best blue dial I have.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## asrar.merchant

Follow me on my instagram: @thewatch.boutique


----------



## Stephen2020

At the pub


----------



## bigclive2011

For the US watch bros that's the drinking establishment of the Blighty dwellers!!


----------



## Relo60

Midnight blue, Nomos Timeless Club II for today.

Happy weekend.


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Rhorya

Chris Ward C-60 Trident Chronometer with Day and Date. A serious dive tool watch! And beautiful to look at too!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

For the first part of the day.

I hope everyone's Sunday goes well.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Armidoro

I tried this beauty on yesterday, lets just say I am in love!









Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## Rhorya

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## cerberus63

Breitling today


----------



## Relo60

Tomorrow's watch tonight.

Have a great night/day.


----------



## MOV

... at least to start off the day.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival, Le Gant 7736


----------



## watchdaddy1

_Morning _








_I'm conforming to Speedy Tuesday_







on a new pair of shoes from And2strap


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Rhorya

Just arrived and strapped on. Aquadive 500m Bathysphere with the Fleurier movement.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

An afternoon change for me.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rhorya

Steinhart MAXI LE Military Vintage

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60

Good day.

Hope the photos come out. Longines Presence on my wrist.


----------



## Stephen2020

Kienzle Alfa


----------



## Rhorya

The latest limited edition from George Fox at NFW. The charity watch for retired Navy SEAL Raymond "Cash" Care.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011

My pictures are broke ;((


----------



## Stephen2020

Same as mine yesterday, don't know if it's this site or Android.


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Relo60

On my wrist, Melbourne Flinders for some much deserved wris time. Crossing my fingers my photo(s) come out.

Enjoy your weekend members despite the problems.


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Botani

Bulova 96A107

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020

National Semiconductor, with promethium lume.


----------



## Rhorya

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## yankeexpress

SLA017


----------



## Stephen2020

Yesterday's arrival.


----------



## MOV

An Omega for part of the day.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rhorya

Still on.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Enjoy your Sunday members. 22 more days till Christmas.


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Maddog1970

Doxa today.....


----------



## Tony A.H

Steinhart Marine Chronograph


----------



## Rhorya

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Ulfgarrr

Dievas Vortex on nato









Envoyé de mon SM-G930W8 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Hamilton Khaki Navy Scuba on rubber strap.


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stephen2020

I couldn't resist a third day.


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Maddog1970

Grail of mine and so happy to pick it up in the Black Friday sale.....

comes on a super comfy bracelet, but just love a Doxa on ISO....


----------



## Rhorya

Working around my collection. This Deep Blue "smurf" is one of the original 10 year anniversary limited edition of 1000 pieces. Sadly DB is now offering more of these in a 2000 meter and a 500 meter version, so these originals kind of became less collectible, I still like the design so I'll hang on to it for a while.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Armidoro

Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## Tony A.H

46mm Angelo Del Mare


----------



## Stephen2020

Herma


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rhorya

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Ventus Mori M4 now.

Happy Wednesday.


----------



## Maddog1970

Relo60 said:


> Ventus Mori M4 now.
> 
> Happy Wednesday.
> 
> View attachment 12712449


very cool, love the dial....simple and clean


----------



## stockae92

this one


----------



## Rhorya

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## franco60

Sea Dweller new to the fold.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Rhorya

Switched up the strap

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rhorya

For tonight and tomorrow.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mpaler

What a beautiful piece. What are your thoughts on the Evant so far?









Switched up the strap

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro[/QUOTE]


----------



## Relo60

Just about to hit the sack. Of course I'm taking off my Certina.


----------



## rarewrist

Armidoro said:


> Sent from my Galaxy S8


Nice shot


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Rhorya

mpaler said:


> What a beautiful piece. What are your thoughts on the Evant so far?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Switched up the strap
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


[/QUOTE]

I really like the look, has a nice wrist presence without looking too overtly like a dive watch, and doesn't have the typical bulky hunk of bronze look other bronze watches have. It's going to be interesting to see how the patina develops.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60

UN Marine Diver


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## franco60

Glashutte Original Senator Hand Date.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

franco60 said:


> Glashutte Original Senator Hand Date.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stunning!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011

My first watch (Proper watch) has come out today.


----------



## Relo60




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stephen2020

Unbranded Parnis


----------



## nrcooled

Speedy Reduced today. I have a company holiday party tonight that will bring a switch to the PAM 1392









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mattya56

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

At least for the first part of the day!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## williamstone

Faithful and reliable


----------



## mattya56

Whoops. Wrong thread.


----------



## Rhorya

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rhorya

Feeling this today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60

Nomos Timeless Club II


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60




----------



## MOV

A switch for the evening.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ulfgarrr

Orient Esteem on croc strap









Envoyé de mon SM-G930W8 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Rhorya

Again today!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV

Mid-day change.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011

Evening change


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Putting festive before Wednesday to make the season bright.

Hamilton Khaki Navy on oem rubber.


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rhorya

In a blue mood.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011

My newly arrived Schofield Bronze beater 2, with a one off raw bronze smooth case.


----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival, first wearing.


----------



## stockae92

something with an orange thunder bolt second hand


----------



## Rhorya

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60




----------



## MOV

My choice until lunch today.

I hope everyone's Friday goes well.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## franco60

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Fomenko

Oris Maldives LE


----------



## Stephen2020

Vintage Diane divers watch with missing bezel.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## asrar.merchant

Follow me on my instagram: @thewatch.boutique


----------



## MOV

For a couple of hours in the garden this morning.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rhorya

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60

Christopher Ward C60 Trident 600 Vintage 38mm.

My second watch from them (sold the first one couple of years ago as 43mm was too big). Always impressed with their watches and their outstanding customer service. Looking forward to their smaller bronze diver for 2018.

Enjoy your day.


----------



## Stephen2020

Off the wrist shot, but currently wearing this.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Synequano

The blue hands on that ESS look like the blue second hands on the 4 digits pams


----------



## mattya56

Seiko 5 on a red Sunday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Good day Sunday.

UN Marine Diver


----------



## Stephen2020

Parnis


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020

View attachment 12740481


7736


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60




----------



## Rhorya

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 12740243


That's a hunk of metal!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rhorya

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## watchdaddy1

El Primero



Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Great watch Will!!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

Enjoy your Tuesday!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OpulenTimepieces

In love with this beast!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Have a great day, Tuesday.

Glycine Airman D12


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## franco60

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

A watch I don't wear enough. It also easily has the finest bracelet of any watch I have ever owned.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Rhorya

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020

Redone in better light


----------



## MOV

Should have arrived by 10:30 this morning, but just arrived nevertheless. I'm a happy man!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60

Bulova Precisionist 262 khz.


----------



## asrar.merchant

Follow me on my instagram: @thewatch.boutique


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

First full day on my wrist.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60

2nd change of the day, Omega SmP Blue


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Rhorya

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV

At least until lunch today.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stephen2020

Glitch


----------



## Stephen2020

View attachment 12754727

Le Gant at the pub


----------



## Relo60

Merry Christmas Eve regulars. Wearing this;









And drinking these......


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## UofRSpider

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Stephen2020

Tubes


----------



## MOV

Even after 15 years I still enjoy wearing this from time to time.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011

My xmas present of course.


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60

View attachment 12757879


----------



## MOV

Still enjoying my latest addition and extended time with my family.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stephen2020

Parnis


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Rhorya

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ChubbyPan

My daily go to.....


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rhorya

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

First up for this fine day.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rhorya

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival.


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## watchdaddy1

Dirty Funky Friday



Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020

Second of three that arrived yesterday. Also have a Le Gant World Timer which I had to order a strap for.


----------



## Rhorya

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020

Le Gant at the pub


----------



## Rhorya

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## andycg11

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## mikep80




----------



## skunkworks

Zelos


----------



## MOV

Happy New Year.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011

A big one!!


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## MOV

My first purchase of 2018.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rhorya

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## franco60

IWC Mark XVIII Petit Prince









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Ulfgarrr

Orient Blue Ray 2 with Yobokies's bezel









Envoyé de mon SM-G930W8 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## vintageguy

my Christmas present to myself.


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 310runner

I like how you put this one a vintage metal band, well done my friend



bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 12775117


----------



## Relo60

Happy Wednesday New Year. Just chilling (literally)


----------



## James Haury

The strap costs more than I paid for the watch. It's from West Coast Time.Yep I used a cell phone camera the case is blue.Have you ever used a rapier to carve a C? It's hard.The underscore is easy.The watch is 50.5 mm with the crown and 14 mm thick .The lug end to lug end measure is 53 mm .The strap is 22 mm wide on my 7 inch wrist.Panerai are fantastic watches with a great history but too big and expensive for me.






I always wear Non Panerai for I am El Cheapo! Feel the mark of EL CHEAPO! _ C _


----------



## Synequano

I rarely see a non world timer watch with 2 city names on the dial...cool NY London....


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Relo60




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Watch_Me6777

BLNR while I wait for my new Panerai to arrive.


----------



## Rhorya

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60

Going with Raymond Weil Maestro Sinatra.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Stephen2020

Still with my first worldtimer.


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Rhorya

Chris Ward today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60




----------



## MOV

Relo60 said:


> View attachment 12786135


For some odd reason I'm not a fan of this brand in general which I should be as I'm a Bauhaus enthusiast. That said, I do like this watch a lot!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

B04 movement.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

Afternoon change...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stephen2020

Photographed some hours back but still wearing.


----------



## Rhorya

Switched to this for tomorrow

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Second change of the day UN Marine Diver.


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## MOV

An afternoon change of pace.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Rhorya

My homage to #1517 above.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## James Haury

I was not always EL Cheapo.When I






was a young spendthrift I bought this for 80 bucks brand new. I also foolishly removed the Cyclops. BIG MISTAKE! Now I can't read the date. This CROTON DJ homage uses a Miyota movement. Water resistance is only 50 meters . It is 11.5 mm thick by 38.5 mm wide with the crown. Lug end to lug end measure is 44 mm.It is on a chocolate brown Perlon. I have had this for 10 years or more but I was always embarrassed by the diamonds.Today I discovered my WALTHAM day date homage needed a battey again less than a year(seems like 6 months) after replacing it. I decided what the hey. I have this CROTON.It works it just needs a good wind. I might as well wear it. Why baby something all the time?It's just a waste.


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020

Another!


----------



## stockae92




----------



## Relo60

Glycine Airman Double Twelve all day long.

Have a great Tuesday.


----------



## MOV

Late afternoon change...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Armidoro

Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## MOV

Polar Wednesday for me.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60

HKK


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Rhorya

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## iam7head

Been sporting the IWC Pilot LPP chrono for a week now


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## MOV

Have a glorious weekend my fellow watch enthusiast.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rhorya

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Armidoro

Received a new addition yesterday!! Loving it so far and can't wait for the patina to start.









Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Stephen2020

Tubes


----------



## asrar.merchant

Follow me on my instagram: @thewatch.boutique


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stephen2020

Today's arrival, in the style of an Autavia GMT


----------



## Relo60

Longines Presence for some wrist time.

Have a great day.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

Late afternoon change.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60

A Breitling (Colt) day and 3rd change for the day.

Happy Tuesday.


----------



## stockae92

X33 Gen 2


----------



## Stephen2020

I couldn't resist!


----------



## Rhorya

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60




----------



## Maddog1970

MM300 today


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Watch_Me6777

Out in the snow with my new Origin Watch Co Vintage Field


----------



## Watch_Me6777

MOV said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Love that polar dial! Been on the fence about picking one up.


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## mario puzo




----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival, bronze TC-9.
I had sold my bronze Makara and my Parnis california dial to raise money for my 7736, so was lucky to get a 2-in-1.


----------



## Maddog1970

Landmaster on leather for today....


----------



## Relo60

Wearing green on my wrist today. Congrats Stephen2020 on your new watch.


----------



## Stephen2020

Thanks


----------



## MOV

Watch_Me6777 said:


> Love that polar dial! Been on the fence about picking one up.


Thank you. I loved both, so bought both. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV

New as of today.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011

Congrats that's a beauty!!

And made of recycled U-boats as well eh??

So long as you stay clear of depth charges no chance of scratching that baby!!


----------



## bigclive2011

Conversly as worn by briney old destroyer captains dropping the aforementioned depth charges!!


----------



## MOV

bigclive2011 said:


> Congrats that's a beauty!!
> 
> And made of recycled U-boats as well eh??
> 
> So long as you stay clear of depth charges no chance of scratching that baby!!


Thank you, bigclive.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60

MOV said:


> New as of today.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Congrats on the Sinn. Were other brands in the running before choosing the U2?


----------



## Relo60

Going dressy today, Raymond Weil Sinatra.

Happy Friday.


----------



## MOV

Relo60 said:


> Congrats on the Sinn. Were other brands in the running before choosing the U2?


Funny you should ask. I actually went to buy a Doxa but saw this piece and just loved it.

I recently gave a few watches to my son-in-law and was looking for a new beater watch. I have only had it for 24 hours now and think I'm going to be happy with my choice.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rhorya

Still wearing one of my own personal builds.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stephen2020

No surprise!


----------



## MOV

First full day on my wrist.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## stockae92

This one for the afternoon


----------



## MOV

Change for the wine event this evening.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## stuartb12

Bit of a throwback this Friday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

Big congrats .. 
Great looking BP. i'm wondering why the decided to high polish the case Vs brushed ?.there must be a reason.
maybe it was done by purpose so the Patina would look different from all other Bronze watches ?.. just guessing.

wear it in good health



Armidoro said:


> Received a new addition yesterday!! Loving it so far and can't wait for the patina to start.


----------



## Armidoro

Tony A.H said:


> Big congrats ..
> Great looking BP. i'm wondering why the decided to high polish the case Vs brushed ?.there must be a reason.
> maybe it was done by purpose so the Patina would look different from all other Bronze watches ?.. just guessing.
> 
> wear it in good health


Thanks Bro! I'm loving it so far. I was a little worried at first about it being too shiney but it is slowly changing and will be amazing in the coming months. I'll post pics regularly so you can see the change.
Cheers

Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Mido Ocean Star V.


----------



## Stephen2020

Inspired to wear this today. #truth


----------



## mrcoach32

1320 on my Ruslander XL strap from Micah at Vintager. Excited for this leather to patina!


----------



## Armidoro

Had this on today!









Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## Relo60

Armidoro said:


> Had this on today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S8


So many pilot watches going around but only a few such as IWC manages to be different from the rest. I call it "ooomph." A beauty.


----------



## Relo60

Happy Sunday folks.

Spending quality time with the grandkids.


----------



## Adam_Micheal

mario puzo said:


> View attachment 12816499


Very nice shot


----------



## Stephen2020

Unbranded Parnis


----------



## Watch_Me6777

Relo60 said:


> Mido Ocean Star V.
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12822709&stc=1&d=1516465317"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


Nice pic! I've had my eye on Mido for a little bit now and almost pulled the trigger. Can you tell me a little about the movement and overall quality?

Thanks!


----------



## Watch_Me6777

BLNR on a black leather rally


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Watch_Me6777 said:


> Nice pic! I've had my eye on Mido for a little bit now and almost pulled the trigger. Can you tell me a little about the movement and overall quality?
> 
> Thanks!


Appreciate the kind words Watch_Me6777. Have no complaints with the Caliber 80 movement. 80 hr power reserve but has lower vibrations per minute at 21,000 vpm that is smilar to Seiko's 4R and 6R movements. This watch and my model is for me the best in its series and also affordable. Overall quality is excellent.

There are other links in WUS on the same topic such as https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/mido-caliber-80-movement-serviceability-lifespan-4332034.html.

Cheers.


----------



## mrcoach32

BLNR on my extra 97200 brushed Sub bracelet on this cold, wet Wisconsin morning.


----------



## mrcoach32

BLNR on my extra 97200 brushed Sub bracelet on this cold, wet Wisconsin morning.


----------



## MOV

First watch for today.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## stockae92

Speedy on NATO


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Rhorya

Aquadive Bathysphere 500 on a BluShark NATO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Watch_Me6777

Batman for the win


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Omega SmP Blue.

Happy Wednesday regulars.


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60

Good morning and Happy Thursday.


----------



## MOV

New strap as of today.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020

Parnis. I decided to make a feature of the reflections.


----------



## stockae92

Speedy Pro


----------



## champ13

nice patina


MOV said:


> New strap as of today.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV

champ13 said:


> nice patina


Champ, it has just started to develop recently. I tend to only wear any of my watches 2-4 times a month, but trying to wear this one a little more to help the patina develop.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rhorya

Squale 1521-50 professional desert camo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stephen2020

I removed the cyclops.


----------



## Maddog1970

Bumblebee Darth....


----------



## Relo60

Happy Friday folks.


----------



## Rhorya

One of my personal build projects, a Tudor Sub homage

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JS3




----------



## mark_engelbrecht

breitling aerospace


----------



## bigclive2011

My shiny Signalman has been relegated to the watch box since its Bronze cousin arrived, so today it came out.


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60

After wearing a diver or sports watch, then wearing this Nomos Timeless Club II, feels lighter. Like you're not wearing a watch at all. Just hope I don't take a shower with it. Lol.


----------



## watchdaddy1

Going German today



Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH

Most of this week including today; My PAM 512 this morning.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

In honor of Federer, #20!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60

Off we go into the wild blue yonder.....


----------



## bigclive2011

Afternoon change.









The only watch i have have ever regretted selling so much that I bought another.

And at 4x the price, so much for Rolex sports models not being good investments!!


----------



## Watch_Me6777

Mercer Lexington for Sunday Funday


----------



## Watch_Me6777

bigclive2011 said:


> Afternoon change.
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12845387&stc=1&d=1517157903"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> The only watch i have have ever regretted selling so much that I bought another.
> I
> And at 4x the price, so much for Rolex sports models not being good investments!!


Yikes! Make sure you hold onto it this time  How do you like it compared to the ceramic models? I have a BLNR and of course I love it, but there's something about the "classic" models.


----------



## Stephen2020

Sunday evening, first use as a cycling watch.


----------



## bigclive2011

Watch_Me6777 said:


> Yikes! Make sure you hold onto it this time  How do you like it compared to the ceramic models? I have a BLNR and of course I love it, but there's something about the "classic" models.


I like the lug and case size better on the early models, think the later wide cases look awkward somehow.

The bezel insert on this one is good, but being aly is prone to scratching and fading, which I am not a fan of, so ceramic is the way to go IMO.

This one has nearly doubled in value since I have had it as well, but no way am I gonna sell it a second time.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Hello boys. Breitling Colt SQ today. Haven't worn this one in awhile and yet still precise when measured against Time Gov. This and my Bulova Precisionist 262khz are my main references when checking the rest of my mechanicals.

Clive, your Rolex is a keeper as Watch_Me6777 mentioned. Agree with you ceramic bezels (or cerachrom in Rolex) are the way to go with divers.


----------



## Armidoro

Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## Stephen2020

Another green Le Gant


----------



## Watch_Me6777

New arrival today, Tisell Sub


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Maddog1970

Seiko Landmaster Spring Drive for me today.....


----------



## mrcoach32

I resisted this girl's plea to skip my workout, but maybe I should have listened. Having a hard time even typing this...


----------



## OpulenTimepieces

This baby is my daily!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Dressy Tuesday with Longines Presence.


----------



## asrar.merchant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya

Ball Green Beret

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stephen2020

New strap.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Dressy day #2. Raymond Weil Sinatra LE


----------



## MOV

New 114060. First day on my wrist.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Rhorya

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV

Traveling the next few days so decided to switch to something for different time zones.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rhorya

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60

MOV said:


> New 114060. First day on my wrist.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Congrats. I call it , "The Standard."


----------



## Relo60

Dressy day # 3

Earlier today.









Now.


----------



## watchdaddy1

Anonimo D-Date on OEM shark shoes



Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## MOV

Relo60 said:


> Congrats. I call it , "The Standard."


Indeed!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mrcoach32

Now that's a breakfast! Coffee, shot of organic wheatgrass, field to fork eggs benedict (all local), fresh greens with lemon vinaigrette, Amos Lee playing in the background, and my SubC! Great way to start the day! Have a stellar weekend everyone!


----------



## Relo60

Good day Friday and already February 2. Ventus Mori M4 brass.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020

Now with brown strap.


----------



## watchdaddy1

Thank the Lord it's Friday









Tradition Stallaris





Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Amen to Saturday with Scurfa Diver One"

Enjoy yours.


----------



## JS3

Still on this one since I got it 3 weeks ago.


----------



## bigclive2011

Nice Monaco!!

Love the blue on those dials and miss mine since I sold it, but it went in the infernal Bronzo hunt.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

For the first part of my Saturday.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rhorya

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Synequano

Been a while since I wear this...


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## watchdaddy1

Beautiful day here in Az 78° & it's only February

Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Have a "Don't Worry Be Happy" Monday.


----------



## mrcoach32

An awful lot of new Eagles lids at the airport today...


----------



## Synequano

It's been raining a lot in my city...preparing this just in case....


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## JS3




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011

View attachment 12872147


----------



## MOV

An afternoon change...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stephen2020

View attachment 12872715








Parnis MM


----------



## mkim520

Tudor BB Black eta


----------



## MOV

My choice for the first part of the day.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mrcoach32

SubC today...


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60

Preparing to shovel snow with my Hamilton Khaki Navy Scuba. But my front door neighbour finished the job. Thank God for great neighbours.

Have a great day.

.


----------



## Synequano

Back to this old skool stuff


----------



## watchdaddy1

Longines Avigation Big Eye



Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stephen2020

View attachment 12875865


----------



## bigclive2011

For now, but as I'm home today there might be a few changes )


----------



## Mirosuaw




----------



## MOV

Off to the airport.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dan3612

^Great Rolex, love that model!


----------



## Relo60

Going to see the grandkids plus this watch needs some wrist time.

Enjoy the rest of the day.


----------



## Stephen2020

View attachment 12878227


----------



## MOV

Relo60 said:


> Going to see the grandkids plus this watch needs some wrist time.
> 
> Enjoy the rest of the day.
> 
> View attachment 12878099


Grandkids means GREAT day!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## mrcoach32

BLNR on 97200


----------



## Relo60

MOV said:


> Grandkids means GREAT day!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


The watch withstood what the grandkids could give but I was sucking air. Lol.


----------



## MOV

At airport anxiously to get home.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60

Darn it. Expecting 5-10 cms of snow today and getting ready for my pacemaker check up plus preparing to shovel snow. Akrone K-02 Blue Whale

Have a good one.


----------



## bigclive2011

Didn't get to the gym today so wearing this tonight as a arm workout instead!!

View attachment 12881055








It it may only be 44mil but damn it's heavy!!


----------



## MOV

Back home. Let the weekend begin!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## m8san

New Magrette with sunburst dial









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Tony A.H

Military. hand wind .


good weekend everyone


----------



## Stephen2020

View attachment 12883521


----------



## Maddog1970

Been a touch and go week with my sick pup, but she is on the mend now....had this on since Tuesday when we 1st went to the vet....

View attachment 12884019
View attachment 12884023
View attachment 12884027

You can tell she's feeling better cos she's on the couch with her fave toy squirrel....

have a great weekend guys!


----------



## MOV

Easily my oldest current watch.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## greo

Soon be gone..


----------



## jorgenl




----------



## Relo60

Happy Monday members.


----------



## bigclive2011

My favourite steel bracelet ever!! Classic.


----------



## bigclive2011

Fresh out of the box, a characterful little diver.


----------



## Stephen2020

View attachment 12892807


----------



## Rhorya

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60

bigclive2011 said:


> Fresh out of the box, a characterful little diver.
> 
> View attachment 12892429
> View attachment 12892431


That's a beauty. Congrats


----------



## Relo60

Happy Tuesday.


----------



## asrar.merchant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival


----------



## jorgenl




----------



## Relo60

Happy Hearts Day❤💙💛


----------



## James Haury

I am wearing this affordable today.I believe it is from 1989 an it was definitely assembled in Korea.I would assume ROK not DPRK. Mouse over the photos for specs . May you all enjoy celebrating Jack Benny's birthday or whatever holiday you celebrate today.Even if it is Single Awareness Day.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## aelb771

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 5959HH

Sinn 856 today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Magrette today....


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020

View attachment 12898641

...and again.


----------



## Rhorya

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## greenk




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Tony A.H

Steinhart. Hand wind Pilot





good weekend everyone


----------



## handwound

Tony A.H said:


> Steinhart. Hand wind Pilot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good weekend everyone


I shoulda bought one of those!

Me today.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Happy Friday.


----------



## Rhorya

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## greenk




----------



## Tony A.H

well, they've recently came out with a couple of New Models in Titanium Case/ Grey Dial/ with Center second 
they look gorgeous IMO

https://www.steinhartwatches.de/en/flieger-watch/nav-b-uhr-47-titan-a-muster-zentralsekunde.html

https://www.steinhartwatches.de/en/flieger-watch/nav-b-uhr-47-titan-b-muster-zentralsekunde.html



handwound said:


> I shoulda bought one of those!
> 
> Me today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Enjoy your weekend folks.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

Seemed appropriate for a rainy morning. Sun will be out later so a good excuse for a change. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Triggers Broom

Apollo 17 Speedy today.


----------



## FirstF80InSpace

Omega AT


----------



## Stephen2020

Out cycling.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Rhorya

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## asrar.merchant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Rhorya

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## asrar.merchant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jorgenl




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## James Haury

I threw this on a brown strap from an Easy Reader. This isn't however, but I like it.Mouse over the photo for specifications. I just noticed something I 'll switch out now.






Not perfect either but it doesn't hang up at noon. It is 38.3 mm W 44mm L and 10 mm T.The lugs are 18 mm. You can see it below on a ss bracelet. The photo was taken this past summer.I would call this a SEIKO 5 homage.There is lume on the hands and no where else.The case is chrome plated base metal(maybe brass) so I try to keep it off my skin.My father corroded a few watches that way. I think the black cuff strap makes it pop too.


----------



## Rhorya

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60

Rhorya said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Very nice. Just waiting to pounce on their 40mm diver. Supposedly coming mid year.


----------



## Relo60

Thinking the same watch,MOV and wearing it.

Enjoy your day.


----------



## MOV

Relo60 said:


> Thinking the same watch,MOV and wearing it.
> 
> Enjoy your day.
> 
> View attachment 12913583


Rain all day here so an easy choice for me.

I find the 114060 so darn easy to wear without overthinking and an iconic piece IMO.

All the best, Relo!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## watchdaddy1

Oh how I ️recessed sub-dials



Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## carlwilliamssr

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Now that is a rare beauty on here!!

Only recently sold mine on, thought I was the only person on the planet to own one!!

)


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## watchdaddy1

Longines Avigation Big Eye on Toxic Nato



Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Happy day


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011

Beginning to ask myself "could I go cold turkey on Steel watches and go all bronze??"

And you know what sometimes I think I could (Specially if I could ever pick up a Bronzo)


----------



## Relo60

Happy b-):-dday!


----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

At airport trying to get home. When I do, I shall change my watch.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## JS3




----------



## eyeseem

_ ... many times these type threads turn interesting - like this one : great variety of timepieces here : I'll bring a Blue AvenueOfAmericas , cheers
_


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## MOV

My choice for a morning filled with errands.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60

After an hour of walking in the park. Aging the brass the natural way. Happy Saturday members. Ventus Mori M4.


----------



## watchdaddy1

The two new arrivals have overshadowed the bracelet I retrieved last week for the 65er.

Looks like an entirely different watch



Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV

In the last couple of weeks the patina is finally starting to develop.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## andycg11

FC for today  Have a good weekend WUS 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pazzo

Ti ringrazio Signor Alfio.


----------



## Pazzo

bigclive2011 said:


> ..
> 
> Beginning to ask myself "could I go cold turkey on Steel watches and go all bronze??"
> 
> ..


Nah! 
To rotate, yes though.


----------



## MOV

It has been many many years since I put a bund strap on a watch.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mendo08

Seiko SPB051 on a Cincy Strap Woks Premium gray NATO.


----------



## Tony A.H

Big Ingenieur


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Tony A.H

the sun shines all week days. then it rains & snows on the weekend. how unfair :roll:.


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Tourbillon53

The Original IW5002


----------



## Rhorya

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## eyeseem

_ ... did "fit the bill" wonderfully for a Sunday evening dinner with friends ...
_


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

:-(


----------



## EdmundGTP

Latest offering from Magrette


----------



## Rhorya

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stephen2020

Today's watch a few hours ago.


----------



## eyeseem

_... still on the wrist ...
_


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## eyeseem

_... a new variation, just arrived - this thing is a beauty ..._


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Happy day.


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Onceuponatim3

Birthday felt like an Omega day










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## James Haury

I am wearing this rather well used SEIKO. Can you guess what I am drinking before mousing over the Photo? I would be curious to hear.


----------



## bigclive2011

James Haury said:


> View attachment 12936467
> I am wearing this rather well used SEIKO. Can you guess what I am drinking before mousing over the Photo? I would be curious to hear.


Scrumpy cider??


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Rhorya

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## eyeseem




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival, NOS


----------



## Relo60

Good morning b-)Friday.


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## asrar.merchant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

An afternoon change.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## stockae92

I am going with quartz today


----------



## Synequano

2 watches day...


----------



## psamw




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Rhorya

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV

My choice for a few morning errands.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV

My afternoon companion....

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60

b-)Day.


----------



## MOV

Relo60 said:


> b-)Day.
> 
> View attachment 12944927


Such an iconic timepiece!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## trhall




----------



## Rhorya

trhall said:


>


That is an eye catcher!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dwaym0

We seem to have drifted away from what PAM we're wearing today :-d. PAM 311 for the weekend wear!


----------



## Rhorya

dwaym0 said:


> View attachment 12945563
> We seem to have drifted away from what PAM we're wearing today :-d. PAM 311 for the weekend wear!


But this is the non-Pam forum so....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## watchpt

modded Seiko PADI


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rhorya

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60

Thanks MOV. It really is. I would also add the " Helen of Troy" of watches.


----------



## Relo60

Happy day.


----------



## MOV

Relo60 said:


> Thanks MOV. It really is. I would also add the " Helen of Troy" of watches.


.... let's hope there is no eloping that creates a war! 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Rhorya

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## eyeseem

_a big bold bronzo ...
_


----------



## Relo60

Watch of the day. Photo taken earlier.


----------



## Tony A.H

Steinhart Nav B Premium


----------



## Tony A.H

No words. just
 b-)b-)b-) :-!:-!:-!



psamw said:


> View attachment 12942863


----------



## Rhorya

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stephen2020

Been trying to post mine many attempts over about 5 hours, fails every time.


----------



## bigclive2011

Yep that's a forum fail!!

No pics for us today.


----------



## Stephen2020

Not just my Android then.


----------



## carlwilliamssr

Graham time!!!









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV

For the first half of my day.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## watchdaddy1

_Longines Legend Diver __

__

_


----------



## MOV

Afternoon change.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stephen2020

Today, now cyclops-free








Yesterday


----------



## Rhorya

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## watchdaddy1

_Hope your all having a great week

Rare bird Vintage Ω today. 168.0065 from 1973



_


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mirosuaw




----------



## Armidoro

It's a JLC day









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

;-):-!


----------



## jorgenl




----------



## Rhorya

Tourby Lawless 42mm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Mirosuaw




----------



## MOV

To start off the weekend...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rhorya

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60

b-):-!Day


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Armidoro




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Rhorya

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jjluca26

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

An afternoon switch...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stephen2020

Today's watch some hours ago.


----------



## psamw




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## francorx

Been wearing my Anonimo.


----------



## jorgenl




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## iam7head

Going slim with the XL tank(at 41mm) :-d


----------



## leograye

Where should I start?


----------



## bigclive2011

leograye said:


> Where should I start?
> View attachment 12971841


Steiny looks cool!!

Love the bruiser bezels!!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Rhorya

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jorgenl




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV

Afternoon change.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011

I love this watch!!

I ummed And erred for years about buying one because we get ripped off price wise in the Uk for Doxas, but now I have it .

Rare as hens teeth in the wild, never seen another on a wrist.


----------



## Rhorya

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV

There is NO way I could ever own just one watch ( or only 6 for that matter) but if I did ever only own just one, this just might be the one.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## 5959HH

Sinn 856 today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jorgenl




----------



## Rhorya

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV

Sitting through flight delay.... Grrr.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Vicar69

My other lover....


----------



## 5959HH

MOV said:


> There is NO way I could ever own just one watch ( or only 6 for that matter) but if I did ever only own just one, this just might be the one.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Me too or maybe the one on the right:









Or the left:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## variant45

Porsche Design Lemania 5100









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Maddog1970

Out of town for a week, heading back home with the Landmaster on the early flight....


----------



## Armidoro

Having some coffee in freezing Amsterdam!









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Stephen2020

For today I've named it Bulova Snowballs.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Onceuponatim3

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## psamw




----------



## MOV

My choice to kickoff the week...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jorgenl




----------



## 5959HH

After wearing my 111 yesterday and my 512 Saturday, my 38mm Railmaster LE feels small even though it isn't.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival!


----------



## Relo60

Great to be back. March break hangover Glycine Airman D12.


----------



## MOV

Happy Tuesday, everyone.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jorgenl




----------



## pepcr1




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

First day of Springb-). Happy Tuesday.


----------



## Stephen2020

It had to be this again.


----------



## Rhorya

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60

Afternoon watch.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jorgenl




----------



## Relo60

For the day, Mido Ocean Star V


----------



## Rhorya

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV

New just out of the box.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60

MOV said:


> New just out of the box.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Congrats MOV.


----------



## MOV

Relo60 said:


> Congrats MOV.


Thank you, Relo!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## mpbrada

Speake-Marin Wing Commander


----------



## eyeseem

_ ... the "Fish" ... 
_


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jorgenl




----------



## nycrounders

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV

First full day on wrist.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## eyeseem

...


----------



## Relo60




----------



## MOV

Only 24 hours old and already a strap chance.

Do we on this forum take our hobbies too seriously or what?

Hell, I have two other hobbies I take just as seriously also. Perhaps I need help! 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Rhorya

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bgator

This for now. Still trying to decide on my first Panerai.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Triggers Broom

I'm sure Panerai fans will appreciate a simple watch with a clearish dial. DJ41


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## francorx

Explorer is on the wrist rotation









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## JS3




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Rhorya

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60

Happy b-)day members.


----------



## Stephen2020

Out cycling


----------



## Armidoro

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Skellig

My Sunday best.


----------



## Tony A.H

relaxing at my friend's Farm house in Maine today 
then back to reality tomorrow :-(


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60

.


----------



## Rhorya

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020

Here is one I made myself. It would not run with the seconds hand fitted so I had to leave it off:


----------



## bigclive2011

Gym watch.


----------



## Rhorya

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## iam7head

Creme dial seagull Moonphase with Italian linen suit in matching color

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jarvar

This is not a Panerai.


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60

:-!


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

To start off my day...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## iam7head

New incoming

GV grreeeeeeeeeen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival, first perlon.

Seller's picture:


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## eyeseem

_one of the 20 Polished ones today ... VDB 2017 , great end of the week all
_


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020

...and again


----------



## mattya56

Old faithful.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Been off in Seiko land lately.....


----------



## eyeseem

_those sexy golden accents ... Helberg H1 ... 
_


----------



## iam7head

Glacé verte for the sunny day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011

Afternoon change.


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## MOV

... until this evening.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## eyeseem

... not for the faint of heart _... vdb2014_


----------



## Rhorya

The original Sun Dial watch for the special occasion today. It's telling me it's still oh-dark-thirty and I need more covfefe to make it through the day.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV

I was in the mood for simple and classic yet exquisite this fine morning, thus choose this to start my day.

I'm hoping everyone has a glorious Easter.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011

View attachment 13024265


----------



## Rhorya

Happy Tudor Day!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## TempusFazool

My lamb lollichop timer...


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

Let the week begin.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bgator

This one while still debating which model to get for my first Panerai.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Afternoon change.


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60

Checking in with my first watch for 2018. Was trying suppress the urge but gave in. No regrets with this one Damasko DA34:-!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jorgenl




----------



## Mirosuaw




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## MOV

Afternoon change...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## iam7head

Gv

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jorgenl




----------



## bgator

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

;-)Day


----------



## Armidoro

Sent from my Galaxy S9+


----------



## iam7head

Omega Speedmaster Pro on new hirsch straps 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mirosuaw




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jorgenl




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60

:-!Day


----------



## Fomenko

Magrette MPD II 42 mm


----------



## eyeseem




----------



## MOV

With our temperature dropping 45 degrees in 12 hours, my Polar seemed appropriate this morning.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60

Fomenko said:


> Magrette MPD II 42 mm
> 
> View attachment 13038301
> 
> 
> View attachment 13038303


Love the watch/strap combo. Can't go wrong diving with it.


----------



## Relo60

MOV said:


> With our temperature dropping 45 degrees in 12 hours, my Polar seemed appropriate this morning.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Have always loved the Polar Explorer but at 40mm. For some reason, the polar reminds me of Polar bears and the North Pole.

But I still love my "Bi-Polar" watch. Lol.


----------



## MOV

Relo60 said:


> Have always loved the Polar Explorer but at 40mm. For some reason, the polar reminds me of Polar bears and the North Pole.
> 
> But I still love my "Bi-Polar" watch. Lol.
> 
> View attachment 13040999


Ah yes, the standard!

At 6'4" and 225, the 42mm works well for me.

The 114060 wears well on me even at 40mm, thankfully.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stephen2020

Today's a few hours ago.


----------



## watchdaddy1

_Tradition Stellaris ( PMH)




Serial#'s still intact...








_


----------



## Stephen2020

I was out riding in the rain.


----------



## cruzmisl

Bell & Ross Nightlum


----------



## Relo60




----------



## jorgenl




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Onceuponatim3

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Late to post but this one for the rest of the day and night.


----------



## jorgenl




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival


----------



## Relo60




----------



## eyeseem

_... something a bit different - Helberg H1 , high polish Bronzo , Black bezel Markers ... 
_


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## MOV

To start off hump day...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jorgenl




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60

Day.


----------



## Skellig

I was reading a thread on WUS on dress watches and decided to take out this Freddie for the evening.


----------



## handwound

Tony A.H said:


> well, they've recently came out with a couple of New Models in Titanium Case/ Grey Dial/ with Center second
> they look gorgeous IMO
> 
> https://www.steinhartwatches.de/en/flieger-watch/nav-b-uhr-47-titan-a-muster-zentralsekunde.html
> 
> https://www.steinhartwatches.de/en/flieger-watch/nav-b-uhr-47-titan-b-muster-zentralsekunde.html


Well, damn! Looks like I might just have spent $1500....


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jorgenl




----------



## Relo60

Happy  Friday


----------



## watchdaddy1

*Friday the 13th
*_I'm not superstitious BUT, I'm a little stitious __







 so, went w/ something modern..

__SD_


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Tony A.H

Meridian. hand wind pilot.







good weekend everyone


----------



## JS3




----------



## apflorio1

Happy weekend everyone.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## MHe225

watchdaddy1 said:


> *Friday the 13th*











PS - I always wear a non-Panerai; apologies for crashing the party ;-)


----------



## MOV

My choice to take our dog to the vet this fine morning.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Armidoro

Received a new addition on Friday the 13th! My favourite number!









Sent from my Galaxy S9+


----------



## Synequano

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Wearing this as I'm doing the camino de Santiago....


----------



## MOV

Synequano said:


> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wearing this as I'm doing the camino de Santiago....


Is this your first time?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60

Happy Saturday:-!. One step (or rock) :-d at a time.


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## LB Carl

Stowa


----------



## Synequano

MOV said:


> Is this your first time?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Actually my second time,did the Camino Frances in 2016 from Sarria and currently doing Camino Portuguese from Valença...still a tiring experience...around 75km of walking in 4 days


----------



## MOV

Synequano said:


> Actually my second time,did the Camino Frances in 2016 from Sarria and currently doing Camino Portuguese from Valença...still a tiring experience...around 75km of walking in 4 days


Very cool.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV

My first watch for today.

Enjoy your Sunday!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60

Day 2 of freezing rain, ice pellets and some snow on the ground on this gray day in spring:-s.Longines Presence to match the weather and the color.


----------



## MOV

Relo60 said:


> Day 2 of freezing rain, ice pellets and some snow on the ground on this gray day in spring:-s.Longines Presence to match the weather and the color.
> 
> View attachment 13062097
> View attachment 13062109


Relo, damn! I think you missed a memo, it is SPRING.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LB Carl

Don't wear this one enough..


----------



## brian2502

Love the dimensions and details on this one.


----------



## Relo60

MOV said:


> Relo, damn! I think you missed a memo, it is SPRING.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Must have. Spring is in the air......somewhere. Hehehe.

Have a good one.


----------



## MOV

LB Carl said:


> Don't wear this one enough..
> View attachment 13062181


I have often thought about buying that watch. Looks great...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LB Carl

MOV said:


> I have often thought about buying that watch. Looks great...


Thanks! I went back and forth on whether to buy it or not, until I ran into a guy on the train on my way to work who had a different engraved Leoncino. I forget the name of it but it was 1 of 10 and it totally sold me on getting this seeing the engraving work in person.


----------



## Synequano

Rest stop


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## liwang22

14060m

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

great looking watch. love the engraving b-).



LB Carl said:


> Don't wear this one enough..
> View attachment 13062181


----------



## zanderkovac

Beauty!


----------



## jorgenl




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## MOV

Waiting at airport...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Some wrist time.


----------



## watchdaddy1

The original Panerai. 
Anonimo D-Date on Drunk Art shoes



Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie215

Just a B&R.


----------



## jorgenl




----------



## Relo60




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Synequano

Finally reached Santiago de Compostela....


----------



## nrcooled

Long day at work comes to an end.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60

Synequano said:


> Finally reached Santiago de Compostela....


Congratulations.

That is some trek my wife and I love to do someday. Bucket list.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Breguet7147




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival. Nice alternative to a Breitling Top Time. Unfortunately has a butterfly bracelet though.


----------



## Relo60

Day


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## apflorio1

.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Armidoro

Still wearing the new addition!









Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stephen2020

It's the usual butterfly thing, either too tight to be good or too loose to be good. So I ordered a leather strap.


----------



## Rhorya

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Armidoro

Sent from my Galaxy S9+


----------



## LB Carl




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## eyeseem

... vdb 2017 polished ...


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## LB Carl




----------



## Relo60




----------



## MOV

My choice for a no-fuss Sunday.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020

Out cycling earlier today


----------



## bigclive2011

Just love these orange dial Doxa's.


----------



## Tony A.H

Ennebi Fondale.



have a great week everyone


----------



## MOV

A watch I need to give more wrist time to.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60




----------



## MOV

UPS just delivered and first time on my wrist. The hands are blue even though the picture does not show well.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rhorya

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60

MOV said:


> UPS just delivered and first time on my wrist. The hands are blue even though the picture does not show well.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Great pick up on the Tourby. Considering their upcoming Tourby Lawless at 40mm.


----------



## Ratven

Today's watch









Sent from my SM-N950W using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

Relo60 said:


> Great pick up on the Tourby. Considering their upcoming Tourby Lawless at 40mm.


Relo, this model is 42mm and wears closer to a 40mm which is the minimum for me. My 42mm Eterna and MontBlanc wear larger than this timepiece. I would also say my 40mm Rolex 114060 SubC ND wears perhaps a touch larger.

I so rarely need anything that even resembles a dress watch these days but thought I would add one regardless. I recently sold my GO which was just a spectacular watch and worthy of much more wrist time than I was giving it.

I found Tourby during my time in Germany last year and love their bespoken approach.

Looking forward to seeing your purchase when you do.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## apflorio1

Not getting much wrist time lately.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

For the first part of my day.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60

O and o (one and only) nd Sub.


----------



## Stephen2020

With new perlon:


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60




----------



## Stephen2020

Now with leather strap.


----------



## Ratven

Relo60 said:


> View attachment 13088029


That looks great, always loved UNs

Sent from my SM-N950W using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Carl




----------



## Relo60

Ratven said:


> That looks great, always loved UNs
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950W using Tapatalk


Thanks Ratven.

Never considered UNs until I saw this one and at 40mm and a height of 11mm, one of the thinnest divers. Also has a 5 year warranty.


----------



## Rhorya

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 13090277


A great look!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60

;-)b-)Day


----------



## gmoybusiness

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ratven

Speedy Thursday









Sent from my SM-N950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## apflorio1

Happy Saturday









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Triggers Broom




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020

Current one a few hours ago.


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rhorya

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Tony A.H

Hand wind 47-Military.


----------



## Relo60

Longines Presence. Can't tell if the dial is silver or gray but it does match my hair:-d.


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ratven

#speedytuesday









Sent from my SM-N950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020

A few hrs ago with another new strap.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## stockae92

something manual wind


----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival. I got it for a £4 bid and the money goes to charity.


----------



## Rhorya

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ratven

Rhorya said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Looks great!

Sent from my SM-N950W using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Relo60

:-!Day


----------



## Rhorya

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV

Well, I bought something new today!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cerberus63

UTS 2000


----------



## Stephen2020

JLF, another first time wear a few hours ago.


----------



## Relo60

MOV said:


> Well, I bought something new today!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Congrats and enjoy.


----------



## MOV

Relo60 said:


> Congrats and enjoy.


Thank you, Sir.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011

Nice pickup MOV!!

Always wanted one of dem, but in the UK the only way to get one Is to pay £3k over list, and I ain't doing dat.


----------



## bigclive2011

Giles finest today (so far) but the 88 was on earlier )


----------



## MOV

bigclive2011 said:


> Nice pickup MOV!!
> 
> Always wanted one of dem, but in the UK the only way to get one Is to pay £3k over list, and I ain't doing dat.


They are hard to find here in the States as well and yes, over list also.

Next time I see one I would buy that is reasonable I will send you the info. If you want it I will get it and send to you if you like.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011

Thanks for the kind offer, but this has been an expensive year!!

3 more in the box so far, and I'm currently looking at the Helberg CH1. )


----------



## MOV

bigclive2011 said:


> Thanks for the kind offer, but this has been an expensive year!!
> 
> 3 more in the box so far, and I'm currently looking at the Helberg CH1. )


Oh, I too understand. It could be a year or more anyway.

I was looking for over two years.

Enjoy your/ our passions and all the best in your pursuit for the Helberb.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60

Ventus Mori M4 today. Adjusted against Time.Gov this morning. Now running -5 seconds.

Happy Friday:-!


----------



## cerberus63

H2O Mokume Gane while running errands. Switching to the Pam tonight for dinner out with wife 😀


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## iam7head

GV on nato

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## apflorio1

.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Wlover

Boldr odyssey








Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Wlover

Boldr




















Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

:-!Day


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Rhorya

My black and blue Deep Blue Ocean Diver 500m. This one always flies under the radar but comes up big on features and quality. Eta 2824-2, ceramic bezel, you can't go wrong grabbing one of these.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cerberus63

Cruising the forums on Watchuseek. Oris Big Crown ProPilot Day Date, just picked up yesterday


----------



## peenoise

114060+Maratac Nato










Best regards,


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

My before lunch watch this fine Monday.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## MOV

An afternoon change....

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jiman

One of my favorites....


----------



## watchimus

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Relo60

Great to be out with the sun shining after cloudy,rainy days. Damasko DA34 under the sun.


----------



## Rhorya

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## dwaym0




----------



## NewDorpNY

Big block









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## eyeseem




----------



## ganagati




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Maddog1970

Doxa 1500 Pro today....


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60

Happy b-):-!day


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Rhorya

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60

Happy b-):-!day.


----------



## MOV

Atlanta+Friday+airport = sucks! Hoping to get home soon!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020

I've been around since the sixties but this is my first ever LED.


----------



## Relo60




----------



## dimok

Chrono Cockpit


----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival.


----------



## Maddog1970

New Mühle Search and Rescue timer.......absolutely blown away by this watch!









Pic from yesterday


----------



## Emg66

dimok said:


> Chrono Cockpit


Love to 2 tone


----------



## Emg66

dimok said:


> Chrono Cockpit


Love the 2 tone


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Emg66

MOV said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Nice steel


----------



## Armidoro

Wore this over the weekend









Sent from my Galaxy S9+


----------



## Stephen2020

Earlier today


----------



## Relo60

Afternoon/evening change for Mother's Day. Happy to be here.


----------



## MOV

For my Monday, I chose simply classic.

Hoping for a great Monday for my fellow forum mates.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020

Semi-new. I fitted a new dial to my home build because of the seconds situation.


----------



## Relo60

b-):-! Monday.


----------



## cerberus63

Tudor Black Bay today


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival, vintage Acqua handwound.


----------



## Relo60

Have a great Tuesday:-!


----------



## supergrilldds

Great shots folks! Some really beautiful watches.


----------



## Stephen2020

Evening change, the Acqua's expanding bracelet is too tight to keep wearing.


----------



## Stephen2020

Double post glitch


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Pulled this Tag Heuer Formula 1 from the bottom of my watchbox to resurface for some wrist time :-d

Have a good one:-!


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stephen2020

Another (!) new arrival, NH35A movement, came with a black strap but I had a burgundy strap ready and waiting.


----------



## Stephen2020

Glitch


----------



## MOV

It has been sometime since I wore this. I'm thinking half a day...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## iam7head

Milgauss GV

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sfb

For today.


----------



## Relo60

Every time I wear this watch I think of the beach and the shimmering waters reflected by the sun. UN Marine Diver.

Enjoy your dayb-)


----------



## MOV

Relo60 said:


> Every time I wear this watch I think of the beach and the shimmering waters reflected by the sun. UN Marine Diver.
> 
> Enjoy your dayb-)
> 
> View attachment 13144323


...but, would you wear it at the beach? 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60

MOV said:


> ...but, would you wear it at the beach?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Absolutely........not:-d. But these ones I have. My Bebes' (beach beaters)b-)


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60

Happy Friday members


----------



## Maddog1970

Some grad and go quartz excellence for me today!


----------



## Maddog1970

Kewl, back to the double post bugaboo


----------



## Stephen2020

Today's arrival:


----------



## Stephen2020

Glitch


----------



## Relo60




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## cerberus63

Home after dinner and a show with the wife. You can see the 20 starting to sneak up on 19 as we head towards midnight.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020

Out on its first time as a cycling chrono.


----------



## Relo60

Happy Sundayb-). Akrone K-02 Blue Whale for the day.


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## marba

PAM a day keeps a Rolex away!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Mirosuaw




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Synequano

Too lazy to wind my watches....


----------



## Stephen2020

Glitch, yet again!


----------



## Stephen2020

View attachment 1319


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Rhorya

Just got my CWC GS10 old stock watch with the last of the circle T for Tritium dials. Comes with an ETA 2824-2 standard grade automatic. At 38mm it is diminutive but a classic military watch with the acrylic crystal and fixed lug bars makes for a great piece of history on my wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011

My new acquisition just arrived.

got this thing for DEEP dive watches at the moment and this one sure is.


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 13165427


I like, and nothing can match their lume.

Enjoy.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV

The holiday weekend is off and running!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival


----------



## Relo60

Ventus Mori M4 for the day. Photo taken earlier.

Have a great long weekend USA. Remembering those in the service of the country, past, present and the fallen.🙏🏽


----------



## Wlover

Tuna








Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

MOV said:


> I like, and nothing can match their lume.
> 
> Enjoy.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks MOV

Kinda weird with those tubes, you have to tune your eyes in to them and then they pop out at you!!

But they are always there, unlike most normal Lume.


----------



## bigclive2011

Still in the honeymoon, so guess it will be on for a while yet )


----------



## MOV

A new Toshi strap that arrived yesterday.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011

That looks great MOV!!

those Toshi straps are nearly as addictive as Panerai!!

Rich must be upgrading his Bentley soon )


----------



## MOV

bigclive2011 said:


> That looks great MOV!!
> 
> those Toshi straps are nearly as addictive as Panerai!!
> 
> Rich must be upgrading his Bentley soon )


Haha. Good for him.

It is without question the softest strap I have. It is the wild deer strap with natural stitching.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Stephen2020

Gotta be two days in a row!


----------



## King_Neptune

This watch doesn't get out much. It is my Citizen radio controlled (solar powered) Eco-Drive that syncs to the US Naval Observatory Master Clock every night. It mostly stays in the center of one of my main watch boxes, and I use it for setting my other watches. It automatically switches on and off of daylight savings time due to the syncing, has a perpetual calendar that accounts for leap years too, and also has a "world" feature that makes setting it to any given time zone very easy to do in just a few seconds for those who do not know the time zones by letters or +/- hours from zulu/UTC time. I've had it for seven or eight years now, and it is an essential part of my collection.

I noticed it was on low power yesterday morning, indicated by the second hand ticking in 2 second increments. As a result I have it out this weekend to give it the sunlight it was thirsty for and then it will be 5 or 6 months back in the display box. Underutilized, but not underappreciated.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

We just finished a couple of hours in the garden. Time for a washing then something different for the afternoon.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stephen2020

This arrived yesterday, F105, virtually the same as the F91W but with full backlight


----------



## Relo60




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tony A.H

been wearing the Big Pilot for a few days.

*Anotine De Saint Exupery* Edition


----------



## marba

47450

PAM a day keeps a Rolex away!


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## asrar.merchant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020

Wearing this for the first time today. The glass has a few short micro cracks and some of the dial paint is bad, so I got it for free.


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## illini675

Speedmaster Mitsukoshi b-)


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60

|> Thursday


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60

b-):-! Friday;-)


----------



## MOV

Relo60 said:


> b-):-! Friday;-)
> 
> View attachment 13184887


You are going to make me pullout my SeaMaster with these photos!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV

It is so hot so early this year. A strap change due to heat...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

MOV said:


> You are going to make me pullout my SeaMaster with these photos!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Love the blue and the well designed watch case when seen from the side. Don't pull your Seamaster pull your Polar Explorer. Love seeing that in photos &#55357;&#56397;&#55356;&#57341;.


----------



## marba

PAM a day keeps a Rolex away!


----------



## Stephen2020

A new mesh strap arrived for this.


----------



## carlhaluss

H. Moser & Cie Endeavour Small Seconds


----------



## iam7head

New Diver 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

Relo60 said:


> Love the blue and the well designed watch case when seen from the side. Don't pull your Seamaster pull your Polar Explorer. Love seeing that in photos &#55357;&#56397;&#55356;&#57341;.


Ha. My son-in-law is wearing the watch currently. He and my daughter are on a four week holiday in Europe.

Something tells me he will want me to cut him an all time great deal on the watch. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Maddog1970

My new Seiko Landmaster LE......gone away from the SD movement, for the new 6r64....hi, my name is Maddox, and I am a seikoholic!


----------



## Maddog1970

double posting again!....yay!


----------



## watchdaddy1

Got my baby back 
Rarebreed 1973 Omega 168.0065 JDM only .Mmm pie pan



Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020

Out cycling earlier today


----------



## Relo60




----------



## MOV

Relo60 said:


> View attachment 13191005


Classic

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Relo60

Happy Monday. Nice and sunny hereb-):-!


----------



## nrcooled

Almost quitting time









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020

I bought a mesh strap for this.


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60

Happy Tuesday😄🖖🏽


----------



## Stephen2020

New Arrival


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## NewDorpNY

Black Bay blue









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jjluca26

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60

Wednesday 🖖🏽


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Rhorya

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60

For some strange reason, I associate this watch with the song, "As Time Goes By" composed by Dooley Wilson in Casablanca.


----------



## MOV

My morning watch today.

Easily the finest bracelet I own and I love the second hand on this watch.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## carlhaluss

Regardless of how many great watches I now have, or will have in the future, I am pretty sure this Railmaster will always be my favorite:


----------



## asrar.merchant

The great Sinn U1



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## carlhaluss

My "Steppin' out for fine dining" watch:





Have a good Sunday everyone!
Carl


----------



## Stephen2020

Out cycling this afternoon


----------



## dimok

all green


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## carlhaluss

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 13213237


Damn! I love that watch. If it wasn't for my Rolex OP34, I would likely go for one of these. I just don't want it sitting in a drawer. I am considering selling my OP34, though, as it is just sitting in the drawer. Perhaps this Timex would be a good replacement, though :think: That steel bracelet is perfect with the watch as well.


----------



## dimok

BLNR


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60

:-!:-! Tuesday


----------



## borchard929

Well, i DID take off my PAM113 for the first time since I got it to put on my Tudor Black bay. I had it on for about 10 minutes and went, "Nah..." And I out the Luminor back on


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Onceuponatim3

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## dimok

Hulk


----------



## Relo60

😄😀 Wednesday 🖖🏽


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Maddog1970

My grail pilot - Zenith Type 20 bronze....


----------



## Maddog1970

Arghhhhhh....double


----------



## Relo60

pb-) Thursday


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival, Eaglemoss '1980's Russian Tank'.


----------



## Maddog1970

Zenith again, this time on vintage denim.......why do my twisty strap shots never look as good as Bigclives!


----------



## Maddog1970

X2


----------



## borchard929

Tudor Black Bay Black









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Still really enjoying this baby.


----------



## Relo60




----------



## Maddog1970

Still.......crazy lume from this also!


----------



## Maddog1970

am I the only one double posting?
Makes me wonder if it’s actually me doing something wrong!


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020

Me too, had loads of double posts.


----------



## Rhorya

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dimok

Tried on some watches....


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Delije

Omega seamaster planet ocean co-axial









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## iam7head

The blue one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Onceuponatim3

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

⚽??? Saturday members.


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival:








Seems to have been made for the Chicks clothing company of Hong Kong:


----------



## iam7head

The blue one 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020

Recent arrival, first wearing. I've ordered an expanding strap of the right width, hopefully not too shiny.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

🇹🇩🇸🇪🇫🇮⚽⚽⚽


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011

Just arrived Longines heritage 1945, rare as hens teeth in the UK.


----------



## Relo60

Happy Tuesday⚽👍🏽😄🖖🏽


----------



## Rhorya

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## MOV

carlhaluss said:


>


Stunning!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stephen2020

Still catching up, another recent arrival.


----------



## stockae92

Sinn


----------



## carlhaluss

MOV said:


> Stunning!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Thank You! The Gondolo has been my grail gold watch for over 10 years. So many watches flipped during that time. This one, however, is an heirloom piece.
Cheers,
Carl


----------



## NewDorpNY

BBB









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

carlhaluss said:


> Thank You! The Gondolo has been my grail gold watch for over 10 years. So many watches flipped during that time. This one, however, is an heirloom piece.
> Cheers,
> Carl


That's a beauty Carl!!

Rare to see one on here as well.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Rhorya

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tommywine0

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 13235635


I think this Longines looks fabulous. If I were in the market for a dress watch, I'd look at this.
Does it seem like it could be a dress watch?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

556 on Diaboliq strap


----------



## asrar.merchant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60

Wednesday. Hamilton Khaki Navy Scuba. Can't wait to try on the 2018 38mm Panerai on my small wrist. Don't have one yet.

In the meantime....⚽??


----------



## NewDorpNY

SBDC027









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020

A bit of a special arrival today!


----------



## Synequano

JLC NSA on striped nato


----------



## Armidoro

Sent from my Galaxy S9+


----------



## Rhorya

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## akr122

Today.


----------



## Stephen2020

Last night, I fell asleep before I got to add it!


----------



## eyeseem




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Izzy_Does_It

Love your Railmaster. It’s on my short list. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## asrar.merchant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

My companion today for a little gardening.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rhorya

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Tony A.H

Big Ingenieur



have a good week everyone


----------



## asrar.merchant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

View attachment 13250633


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## asrar.merchant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Unable to post the past several days due to a WUS systems glitch. Glad to be back. Melbourne Flinders to start.


----------



## mattya56

asrar.merchant said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love that strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## BDIC

asrar.merchant said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love that pic. "Elementary my dear Watson" Holmes !!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## mattya56

My EXPII with low light lume. Damn the bracelet on this one is so comfy. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## endotreated

Wearing a non-Panerai bumble bee wanna be


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## limenko

Trusty 190.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## asrar.merchant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020

Another Chicks watch, the same as the red one apart from the colour.


----------



## eyeseem




----------



## limenko

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Stephen2020

It's a pub Sunday today.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Sinatra edition.

⚽🖖🏽 Monday.


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## carlhaluss

Stephen2020 said:


> View attachment 13269783


I always admire that watch! Even though I haven't a clue about the brand or model


----------



## Stephen2020

Thanks, it's a HMT Janata, made in India. Hindustan Machine Tools joined with Citizen to set up a watch division. I think this watch is 1970s.

Edit:
Can also add it has this version of a Citizen movement http://www.ranfft.de/cgi-bin/bidfun-db.cgi?10&ranfft&&2uswk&HMT_0231


----------



## asrar.merchant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Synequano

Change of pace with 34mm piece










Size comparison with pam 368


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020

Sticking with HMT today.


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ridley

Cheers


----------



## ridley

.....


----------



## asrar.merchant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60




----------



## carlhaluss

Railmaster, definitely my daily, nothing else is getting any wrist time:


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## carlhaluss

Railmaster on a sunny Friday. The bright sun really brings out the "tropical" dial:


----------



## Stephen2020

Parnis


----------



## Wlover

Boldr








Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## asrar.merchant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

⚽ Saturday


----------



## Rhorya

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Rhorya

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## asrar.merchant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Been out to dinner so changed up to the old GMT Pepsi.


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60

Checking in. Alpinist.

Happy Thursday|>


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## watchmatician

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NewDorpNY

SBDC027









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mirosuaw

SBGV205


----------



## deepsea03

Sinn 556 Weiss on ToxicNATO


----------



## carlhaluss

Sorry....wrong thread!


----------



## Maddog1970

Bronze Laco Friedrichshafen today...


----------



## Maddog1970

x2


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Onceuponatim3

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Saturday.


----------



## Mach68

My latest arrival - IWC 377724:


----------



## Rhorya

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Onceuponatim3

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Dre01SS

Today was strap change day, waiting on a gray ostrich Combat Strap for the 422; IWC went from bracelet back to leather, and sporting the Lum-Tec M67 back on bracelet from the rubber strap.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## DAVIEBOY29

...


----------



## asrar.merchant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Mirosuaw




----------



## Rhorya

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stephen2020

My first picture with a W995 phone.


----------



## Relo60

Monday


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011

Bronze now for a hot summers day.


----------



## Tony A.H

Meridian Pilot


----------



## bigclive2011

Glad to see my American bro’s are getting som proper watches at last!! )


----------



## Relo60

Hello Tuesday:-!


----------



## Onceuponatim3

Morning commute with PO









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020

New Arrival


----------



## bigclive2011

Schofield on Tweed Schofield strap.

For anyone who doesn't know Giles at Schofield, he really is as mad as his customers!!


----------



## Rhorya

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Relo60

Glycine Airman D12 to honour my brother, fighter pilot and most of all an officer and a gentleman. Been 19 years.....where the bright blue eagles fly.









And my brother's Breitling Navitimer Cosmonaute. Always with him in the air.


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## endotreated

This Panerai-looking non Panerai










The story you have about your watch makes it more valuable than it really is.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Rhorya

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## galavanter

Reverso Classique.
Do I contradict myself? Good!


----------



## Armidoro

Have had this on for a few days!









Sent from my Galaxy S9+


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival, Zodiac FCB


----------



## Relo60

Stephen2020 said:


> View attachment 13321601
> 
> 
> View attachment 13321603
> 
> 
> New arrival, Zodiac FCB


Congratulations. I like it especially the hands.|>|>


----------



## Relo60

Mido OS V


----------



## Stephen2020

Relo,

Thanks! Am pleased with it apart from the, sometimes to be expected, bezel wear


----------



## Mirosuaw

GS


----------



## mattya56

My faded, beaten SKX










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Oceanz

deepsea03 said:


>


Nice shot


----------



## Maddog1970

Zenith Type 20 on new Dr Phil......strap may find its way onto my 000 at some point!


----------



## Maddog1970

X2


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011

Titanium beasty.


----------



## Onceuponatim3

Wearing my beater after a long time !










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Damasko DA34 flavor of the day:-d


----------



## Stephen2020

Out cycling this afternoon.


----------



## Mirosuaw

Again


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Rhorya

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## endotreated

This non-Panerai as I wait for my first real-Panerai










The stories you have about your watches make them much more valuable than they really are.


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## NewDorpNY

Big Block









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stephen2020

The new strap of the correct lug width arrived.


----------



## nrcooled

New addition to the collection.

Rolex isn't shipping a lot of SS sport watches for some reason.I assume they are probably releasing an updated movement. I was able to track an Explorer I down at a local AD and I snapped it up.

I can't take it off. Falling more and more in love with it.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Mirosuaw




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Stephen2020

Another W995 shot after finding out there is a macro setting, doh!


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60

:-! Wednesday.


----------



## nrcooled

Omega Speedy Auto today









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

simple diver


https://poetandpoem.com/Adelaide-A-Procter/poems


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Relo60




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## stockae92

Its a jungle out there ..


----------



## carlhaluss

Railmaster for a Friday treat. A bit pic heavy, due to my guilt of not wearing this one recently! Panerai did it to me!! o|











Happy Friday everyone and have a great weekend!
Carl


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020

A new perlon for this.


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## GuitarAddict




----------



## Relo60

b-) Sunday


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## eyeseem

... Veneto ...


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Good morning Monday:-!


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## asrar.merchant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Ventus Mori M4 Tuesday.

 your day.


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## asrar.merchant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dredzz

Zenith El Primero Rainbow Blue.

Waiting for my Radiomir...


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## wallypop

today tagheuer monaco


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Relo60




----------



## King_Neptune

I'm missing my former Panerai 00088 today, so I'm wearing this one...


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011

What an amazing dial this is, so many colours in different lights.


----------



## Stephen2020

It was a noticably good release, the 2015 Oyster Perpetuals.


----------



## Hexsa77

Seiko "Nemo" turtle. 👌🏽


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Maddog1970

Tudor today


----------



## Maddog1970

X2


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Jarus

Classics will remain classics









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Synequano

Will wear this for the weekend and my trip to Bali next week


----------



## bigclive2011

Hot sweaty and dirty Weekend, so all my shinys are safe and sound.

This is on its metal bracelet for the first time after 7 years, and I'm surprised how good it is for the money!!


----------



## marcusp23




----------



## NewDorpNY

SBDC027 today









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Onceuponatim3

On rubber for tropical Indian weather 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## asrar.merchant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011

Still the old GMT again today, as the temp is still around 90f so bracelets are the way to go.


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Synequano

Holiday watch


1887/2affc9bf38a4f3168a8d9c1c36b5cb6.jpg" aria-label="Zoom">

1887/2affc9bf38a4f3168a8d9c1c36b5cb6.jpg"
class="bbImage lazyload"
data-zoom-target="1"
data-url="https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/21887/2affc9bf38a4f3168a8d9c1c36b5cb6.jpg"
alt=""
style="" />


----------



## Relo60

p Tuesday


----------



## carlhaluss

Omega Speedmaster FOIS not getting the wrist time it deserves:


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Wlover

carlhaluss said:


> Omega Speedmaster FOIS not getting the wrist time it deserves:


Due to your recent love and resultant buying frenzy for pams? Lol...

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Relo60

🐪 Wednesday:-!


----------



## Stephen2020

A few fine raindrops on the dial.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## watchdaddy1

Clebar



Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## 5959HH

Railmaster on Greg Stevens Design custom strap today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60




----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival, my second Veranda.


----------



## Wlover

I'm undecided yet.... i may defer to my pam box though... lol









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60




----------



## MOV

5959HH said:


> Railmaster on Greg Stevens Design custom strap today.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rhorya

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## bigclive2011

You have great taste in watches Carl!!

Another beauty.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Synequano




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## carlhaluss

bigclive2011 said:


> You have great taste in watches Carl!!
> 
> Another beauty.


Thanks very much, Clive. After all these years flipping watches, and I really end up with a great collection, Panerai steals the show! It is rare that I can wear any other watch for a whole day, without putting on a Panerai. While I love watches of all sizes, it takes a bit of getting used to anything smaller. All my other watches are 39mm or smaller. Nevertheless, depending upon the occasion, there is still a place for all watches.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stephen2020

A bit of amusement to wear now and then, and a great backlight.


----------



## Relo60

Happy Tuesday:-!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## bigclive2011

Every time I wear this I think of the Rolex exec who put up his hand at the board meeting and said,

"I know, how about a plum coloured dial for a change??"

Deathly silence then mutterings of "Who is this young man??"


----------



## Relo60

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 13396811
> 
> 
> Every time I wear this I think of the Rolex exec who put up his hand at the board meeting and said,
> 
> "I know, how about a plum coloured dial for a change??"
> 
> Deathly silence then mutterings of "Who is this young man??"


....and as they were on their second bottle of Chateau Latour, they decided to call it Red Grape


----------



## Relo60

My very first Swiss watch (all Japanese brands before this) which turned this hobby into an obsession;-)


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## eyeseem

Vintage VDB 2013 Polished 








- - - Updated - - -

Vintage VDB 2013 Polished


----------



## Relo60




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Wlover

Boldr odyssey









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Jarus

Apple Watch time = Tennis Time









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## cmann_97

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020

Snap! (red bezel day)


----------



## Relo60

;-) Monday:-!

Akrone K-02 Blue Whale


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## dantan

My trusty Cartier Santos.


----------



## richieleo

Peek a boo!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Wednesday🖖🏽


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020

A few hours ago.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## endotreated

This one today.

I can't wait till my one and only Panerai comes back from service.


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60

Thursday:-!


----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival.


----------



## iam7head

6th day on the road for work, heading home this afternoon.

Rocking the GV greenie for this trip.


----------



## Relo60

Friday🖖🏽


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## nrcooled

Seadweller for me today









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

It's FRIYAY watch nuts !



Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## King_Neptune

Nothing special, but I had to take the Eco-Drive out for some light today.:-d


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wDanny

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## endotreated

Wearing my Panerai Ceramica wannabe.


----------



## iam7head

GV

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robsmck

Out for lunch later so this will be on my wrist









Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60

L L & P
🖖🏽🖖🏽🖖🏽


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Have a great Monday:-!


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## richieleo

A bit pilot for today...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Stephen2020

Too long since I wore my tubes watch


----------



## Stephen2020

The nature reflection looked better than my cameraphone and fingers.


----------



## DieSkim

Stephen2020 said:


> View attachment 13441241
> 
> 
> The nature reflection looked better than my cameraphone and fingers.


What brand us this? A little panerai/iwc-pilot mix


----------



## DieSkim

richieleo said:


> A bit pilot for today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great piece!


----------



## Stephen2020

DieSkim said:


> What brand us this? A little panerai/iwc-pilot mix


I bought the parts and built it myself, all from ali express except the burgundy strap, that was from ebay.


----------



## Relo60

Been awhile.

Have a great day:-!


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60

Sunday:-!


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## King_Neptune

All titanium T-Touch


----------



## Relo60

Happy Labour Day Monday:-!. The start of the "ber and ary" months:-x


----------



## MOV

My choice until this evening as well.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## nrcooled

I just got this guy for weekend beater duties. She accompanied me during BBQ time working the grill.

Swapped out the stock NATO for a MILTAT grey canvas on deployant. I think it's in good keeping with the field watch motif.


----------



## franco60

A.M.








P.M.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60

😄🐫🐪 Wednesday:-!


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60

Enjoy your Friday members|>


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## robsmck

Rolex day









Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020

I got this talking watch as part of a mixed auction Lot. Nice to give it a go, I like the female American voice, but planning to sell it.


----------



## Armidoro

Got my first Rolex this week, not sure yet how I feel about it.









Sent from my Galaxy S9+


----------



## MOV

Armidoro said:


> Got my first Rolex this week, not sure yet how I feel about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S9+


I will be curious to see what you think going forward. I bought the same watch and ended up flipping it within a couple of months.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Onceuponatim3

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## finnwn

TC-9 70s diver on AlphaShark Marine Nationale strap


----------



## Armidoro

MOV said:


> I will be curious to see what you think going forward. I bought the same watch and ended up flipping it within a couple of months.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Ya i'm getting the same feeling but I'll give it a bit of time and see because it's my first Rollie!  

Sent from my Galaxy S9+


----------



## asrar.merchant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

Sitting at airport....

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## carlhaluss

H. Moser & Cie Endeavour Small Seconds


----------



## eyeseem

GAW ... Gruppo Ardito on thyConstantine


----------



## eyeseem

carlhaluss said:


> H. Moser & Cie Endeavour Small Seconds


 Superb Piece ...


----------



## eyeseem

carlhaluss said:


> H. Moser & Cie Endeavour Small Seconds


 Superb Piece ...


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Relo60

Monday


----------



## robsmck

Duty week about to begin so this for the next 7 nights.









Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## TexasTee

* 9/11/01

• 8:47 am - Within seconds, NYPD and FDNY forces dispatch units to the World Trade Center,

while Port Authority Police Department officers on site begin immediate evacuation of the North Tower.

VICTORINOX I.N.O.X. FDNY SPECIAL EDITION*


----------



## Wlover

Seiko STO turtle









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune

Taking a fashion risk today with the brown NATO.;-)


----------



## Relo60




----------



## mstnpete

Never forget 9-11









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Synequano

9/11 watch


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60

Wednesday:-!


----------



## jtf8751

Hublot limited edition, Japan.


----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival, NOS vintage F-30.


----------



## Maddog1970

Recent foray into Seiko land has landed me these beasties.....


----------



## Maddog1970

X2


----------



## Relo60

Thursday:-!


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## carlhaluss

Maddog1970 said:


> Recent foray into Seiko land has landed me these beasties.....
> 
> View attachment 13474679


Wow! :-! You have been a busy guy. No wonder I haven't seen a lot of Panerai posts lately. Say, is that one in the middle the LE green model? Whatever it is, they all look great. Congratulations!

I must admit, I strayed from Panerai today. But that is a story for later!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss

I went downtown this afternoon, planning to stop at three ADs. This happened on my first stop. It just happens to be my favorite AD in the city as well, so I was super happy. Over the years, they have most times not carried the brands I was looking for, and I always felt a slight bit of remorse whatever I bought elsewhere. Today more than made up for that:





I cannot seem to capture this blue well at all. I have never been one to look at blue dial watches very much. But this one is very much the exception. The shade, or hue, or whatever you call it, just seems to work. All of the elements together. I have rarely seen a chronograph dial, where all the elements are totally independent and do not interfere with any other on the dial. A chronograph is never really my style, but this is so exceptional. And I have always kind of wanted a Zenith with the El Primero movement. This one just covers it all with me!


----------



## King_Neptune

SuperCombat B4. Just released Tuesday. Just picked up in person from the factory today.b-)


----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival, vintage F-5, non-original strap.


----------



## King_Neptune

carlhaluss said:


> ...I cannot seem to capture this blue well at all. I have never been one to look at blue dial watches very much. But this one is very much the exception. The shade, or hue, or whatever you call it, just seems to work...


I have a love/hate relationship with blue dial watches; I find them to be an enigma in that they can be so beautiful early on only to end up sitting in my watchbox most of the time because they don't go well with clothing or suit the occasion most of the time. I sold off at least five that I can think of and there's probably a few more I've forgotten about. Please enjoy yours!:-!


----------



## carlhaluss

qa_ii said:


> I have a love/hate relationship with blue dial watches; I find them to be an enigma in that they can be so beautiful early on only to end up sitting in my watchbox most of the time because they don't go well with clothing or suit the occasion most of the time. I sold off at least five that I can think of and there's probably a few more I've forgotten about. Please enjoy yours!:-!


You know, that was exactly my issue as well. I only had one, a lovely Omega Aqua Terra. I had to sell it because it just never seemed to work with any of my clothes. So I have avoided blue dial watches, until now. I saw this model first about six months ago, and tried it on. It has the type of blue dial that is very hard to capture, but has a certain element of grey in it as well. Yesterday, I was wearing a grey shirt and some other brown items. And it worked! In darker light it almost does look grey. Needless to say, I am thrilled. It even looks good with black. This is my favorite of all the Zenith Pilot watches, and all the elements seem to work very well together. Anyway, I can totally relate to your issues with blue dial watches.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## apflorio1

.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune

LUM-TEC SuperCombat B4 with X1 grade Superluminova!


----------



## robsmck

I love that big pilot Carl, tried on a SS one when last in Dublin and it looked amazing. The bronze is great. I bought a BB Bronze last year and enjoy watching the patina develop over the months. 
Anyway back on topic. Dug this out of the safe today. A hint of blue about the dial. Must get the date set now.


carlhaluss said:


> You know, that was exactly my issue as well. I only had one, a lovely Omega Aqua Terra. I had to sell it because it just never seemed to work with any of my clothes. So I have avoided blue dial watches, until now. I saw this model first about six months ago, and tried it on. It has the type of blue dial that is very hard to capture, but has a certain element of grey in it as well. Yesterday, I was wearing a grey shirt and some other brown items. And it worked! In darker light it almost does look grey. Needless to say, I am thrilled. It even looks good with black. This is my favorite of all the Zenith Pilot watches, and all the elements seem to work very well together. Anyway, I can totally relate to your issues with blue dial watches.
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl












Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Happy Sunday folks:-!


----------



## endotreated

Still waiting to get my Panerai back from service.


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## carlhaluss

Happy Sunday! Been wearing this for a few days now, maybe tomorrow it will be time to get back to my Panerai!


----------



## Stephen2020

Those are nice watches, I've got a non-chrono lookalike on the way.


----------



## bigclive2011

View attachment 13484937


----------



## Relo60

Enjoy your Monday:-!


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## carlhaluss

My other watches are being sadly neglected for a few days:


----------



## Stephen2020

Vintage F-20W, ok for days when the rough time will do, as the single minutes has gone, so it tells the time to the nearest tens of minutes.
Only cost approx. £1.66 though, from that auction Lot, three working items for £5.00.
The light and angle made the final digit look worse than it really does.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## endotreated




----------



## endotreated

endotreated said:


>


Wrong thread sorry


----------



## Relo60

Have a great Tuesday😄🖖🏽


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

😄😀🐫🐫 Wednesday.

RW Sinatra edition.


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Incompass

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Aloha! :-! Thursday|>


----------



## MOV

Waiting on Uber. We are off to Spain and Portugal for a few weeks.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60

MOV said:


> Waiting on Uber. We are off to Spain and Portugal for a few weeks.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Safe flight and enjoy your holidays✈??


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## EdmundGTP

Breitling Ti Chrono Avenger


----------



## Maddog1970

Been off in Seiko land for a while....


----------



## Maddog1970

X2


----------



## agitlits

Here is mine today. Oris Big Crown Propilot


----------



## robsmck

Golf weekend beckons









Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

New Toy.
a Pain in the B**t to allocate one. but well worth it.
and LOVE it.



good weekend everyone


----------



## Tony A.H

LOVE this one  b-)



carlhaluss said:


>


----------



## Tony A.H

Gorgeous Watch.. Mesmerizing dial.
b-):-!



carlhaluss said:


> H. Moser & Cie Endeavour Small Seconds


----------



## Relo60

Friday:-!


----------



## bigclive2011

Tony A.H said:


> New Toy.
> a Pain in the B**t to allocate one. but well worth it.
> and LOVE it.
> 
> [/url
> 
> good weekend everyone




The new editions looking good Tony!!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival, Beijing Pilot, Miyota movement:








On the way to the pub








At the pub


----------



## Relo60

Happy Saturday🖖🏽


----------



## eyeseem

. this one today , as it's the most recent ,  ... vdb2017 Bronze on thyConstantine ...


----------



## sc_junky

geophysic 1958









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60

"Sunday will never be the same," by Spanky and our Gang.

Enjoy yours:-d


----------



## Armidoro

Went for the Rollie today!









Sent from my Galaxy S9+


----------



## Stephen2020

I didn't think about getting a shot in before the day was too dull, yet again!


----------



## bigclive2011

I just booked a diving holiday in the Maldives and decided this is coming to see the fishes instead of the trusty old 007, so put it on a rubber strap ready.


----------



## Relo60

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 13501199
> 
> 
> I just booked a diving holiday in the Maldives and decided this is coming to see the fishes instead of the trusty old 007, so put it on a rubber strap ready.


Enjoy your diving holiday.

Cheers


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60

Happy 🐫🐫🐫 Wednesday|>


----------



## Mirosuaw

SKX


----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival, vintage F-28W.


----------



## nrcooled

Took this shot showing the Mercedes hands doing their job.


----------



## robsmck

BP today









Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mirosuaw




----------



## BenKing

The Ulysse is pretty nice


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

:-! Thursday


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60

Fridayb-)


----------



## Stephen2020

View attachment 13514871


----------



## LB Carl

Just picked this up yesterday.


----------



## Relo60

b-) Saturday 🖖🏽🖖🏽🖖🏽. RW Sinatra Edition


----------



## mattya56

The best Tag I've seen in years. Great for big wrists, like mine. If you like Panerai, you'll like this one. Had to move to a longer strap (Stock long strap is on order).









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## robsmck

Working last night so wore this.









Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Have a great Sunday|>


----------



## endotreated




----------



## Stephen2020

The shorter daylight got me again!


----------



## Armidoro

I tried this beauty on today!! Really an amazing piece









Sent from my Galaxy S9+


----------



## iam7head

Breakfast with the speedy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## endotreated




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## LCandela




----------



## Stephen2020

From last night, yesterday's new arrival, Everite Junior. Everite was a brand of H Samuel the jewellers.


----------



## MOV

A beautiful day here in Lisbon.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## carlhaluss

Zenith Pilot Type 20 Chronograph Extra Special


----------



## Stephen2020

Also an off the wrist shot, trying to get a sharp picture.


----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival, F-108WH


----------



## Relo60

Happy Friday:-! Been awhile😤🤒


----------



## Maddog1970

One of the guilty seikos that have been pulling me away from my 000 and 292.....golden tuna reissue....


----------



## Maddog1970

X2 here aswell!


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60

Saturday:-!


----------



## FabrizioRiva25

NFIG]13537065[/ATTACH]






View attachment 13537063


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## eyeseem

Vdb 2017 Polished on thyConstantine


----------



## Relo60

Going German, Damasko DA34 on this gray,cold Sunday morning. Happy Sunday:-!


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## carlhaluss

Not worn often recently, but never forgotten. My Railmaster deserves some wrist time. After wearing almost exclusively Panerai for the past few months, this is a nice change. At least I haven't lost my taste for the smaller watches:


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## robsmck

Rolex day for me.









Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sapphire Sandwhich for #SpeedyTuesday










Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Enjoy the rest of the day:-!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60




----------



## carlhaluss

Going to an Omega event tonight, in honor of the new Seamaster 300M. Thought I should dress appropriately for the occasion:


----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival. I bought a cheap Casio lookalike but fitted that auction Lot Casio module into it.


----------



## Stephen2020

Sorry, double.


----------



## mattya56

Probably been a few years since I rocked the Sistem51!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## TrueOpusX

IWC Portugiser 7 days... love it...








Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

To start off my Friday...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## carlhaluss

4th day now for my Explorer. I hope a bit of this romance wears off soon, and I can get back to my Panerai watches:


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Stephen2020

Double


----------



## Relo60

Good day members🖖🏽

Hamilton Khaki Navy Scuba


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020

This arrived with the white one.


----------



## Relo60

Happy Sunday folks🙏🏽😀😄🖖🏽


----------



## bigclive2011

View attachment 13559397


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60

Monday🖖🏽


----------



## Stephen2020

Double


----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival, F-23W, vintage NOS. Plus some raindrops.


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60

Good evening


----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival


----------



## Relo60

Thursday.


----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival, stealth dial.


----------



## soaking.fused

3570.50


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## carlhaluss

My poor Railmaster! Neglected for so long, I thought it deserves a "photo shoot". Considering this watch is both a grail and a dream (I dreamed for years that Omega would reissue this watch, as identical as possible to the original), it deserves more wrist time:













In my eyes, this is an exquisite and priceless timepiece that would, if need by, my only watch.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Stephen2020

Park, then supermarket.


----------



## Stephen2020

View attachment 1357355999


View attachment 135735688


Double


----------



## carlhaluss

Railmaster again today! A new leather strap. I had no idea Omega has an OEM leather strap with this texture, and am very pleased with it:







The best part is, I could use the buckle off the NATO or leather provided with the watch, as it is the vintage symbol (lousy pic):


----------



## Relo60

On me all day Friday, Seiko Sarb035

Enjoy the weekend:-!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MishkaDance

Just received this yesterday.


----------



## Relo60

Have a good one👍🏽🖖🏽


----------



## Maddog1970

Seiko Saturday


----------



## Maddog1970

X2


----------



## endotreated

This one


----------



## Stephen2020

Reflection


----------



## Stephen2020

View attachment 1357597887


Double


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

😄🙏🏽 Sunday


----------



## Stephen2020

Out cycling, late afternoon.


----------



## Stephen2020

View attachment 135786633


Double


----------



## carlhaluss

For Monday:


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## American Jedi

JLC NSA


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Tuesday:-!


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60

Wednesday:-!🐪🖖🏽


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60

Happy Thursday members:-!

Ventus Mori M4 Diver


----------



## jupera2005

Octo








Enviado desde mi H3113 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## American Jedi

Hulk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## carlhaluss

Started out with the 720, just switched to my NOMOS Club. From 47mm to 35mm:


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## cerberus63

Just arrived today after a 2 month wait. Breitling Superocean Heritage II 44mm steel and red gold, Because of my PAM I really enjoy a slightly larger watch on my wrist.


----------



## carlhaluss

That's a gorgeous combo, the red gold and the mesh bracelet! Congratulations!
I have also found since wearing my PAM watches that I no longer have any kind of problem with larger watches. Before, my max size was about 42mm, now anything goes.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss

Stephen2020 said:


> View attachment 13588603


That really is a stunner, and great leather strap as well!


----------



## Stephen2020

Thanks Carl, it's a limited edition Beijing from good-stuffs.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Breitling Colt SQ. Been 4 weeks since I last wore this. Still accurate to the second using Time.Gov.

Enjoy your Friday members:-!


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival, I bought a budget quartz version of this style watch, I sold the automatic that i've posted on here in the past.


----------



## Stephen2020

View attachment 135913151


double


----------



## LB Carl

My 233 has been getting nearly all of my wrist time since I got it...Had to take the Nomos Ahoi Datum out today, it's feeling neglected. I've officially given up keeping the date up to date on all my watches. Just can't be bothered anymore.


----------



## LB Carl

Duplicate


----------



## Relo60

Saturday:-!


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## carlhaluss

"Dressing up" for dinner tonight:


----------



## MOV

carlhaluss said:


> "Dressing up" for dinner tonight:


One word, WOW!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60

😢Sunday🙏🏽🙏🏽🙏🏽


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60

Babysitting day with the grandkids👼🏼 with Herr Damasko DA34. Prelude to Halloween👻🖖🏽


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

Have a great Tuesday, everyone.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60

Happy Tuesday🎃😄🖖🏽


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## MOV

Relo60 said:


> Babysitting day with the grandkids with Herr Damasko DA34. Prelude to Halloween
> 
> View attachment 13598035


I really like this watch. I just worry it will wear too small for me at 40mm.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV

My companion for my morning walk today.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60

MOV said:


> I really like this watch. I just worry it will wear too small for me at 40mm.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Just imagine it's a Sub without the bezel:-x


----------



## Relo60

Hamilton KNS(Khaki Navy Scuba)

😄😀 👻🎃🎃👻


----------



## MOV

Relo60 said:


> Just imagine it's a Sub without the bezel:-x


Ha. I'm 6'4" and 225 lbs. Even the 5 digit subs just seem a skosh small for me, The 114060 works very well as I think it wears as a full 40mm.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60

MOV said:


> Ha. I'm 6'4" and 225 lbs. Even the 5 digit subs just seem a skosh small for me, The 114060 works very well as I think it wears as a full 40mm.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Wish I had your height and wrist. I believe Timeless Luxury have Damasko Limted editions DB2(40mm) and DB4(42mm) in pvd/arabic numerals. You can try them on there to give you an idea of how it looks/feels on your wrist.


----------



## MOV

Relo60 said:


> Wish I had your height and wrist. I believe Timeless Luxury have Damasko Limted editions DB2(40mm) and DB4(42mm) in pvd/arabic numerals. You can try them on there to give you an idea of how it looks/feels on your wrist.


Thanks. I have been wanting to go to their new store. While I have heard it is impressive, it is a royal pain to park.

There is a restaurant I enjoy nearby and parking stinks. That said, I would just valet and walk over. I just need to do it....

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stephen2020

A few hours ago.


----------



## Stephen2020

View attachment 136054085


Double


----------



## iam7head

Milgauss with Macallan 12


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Relo60

Glycine Airman Double Twelve post Halloween😀🖖🏽

Thursday:-!


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Greg75

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## endotreated




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## carlhaluss

This has not been getting nearly the love it deserves since I got it over a month ago. But I do love this watch!









Zenith Type 20 Extra Special El Primero Bronze


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

😀🙂Monday🖖🏽


----------



## MOV

My option to start off the week.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## carlhaluss

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 13616087


:-! I am really loving this Timex!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## stockae92

Orange lightening bolt in rotation


----------



## iam7head

stockae92 said:


> Orange lightening bolt in rotation


Mine said hi


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60

Wednesday|>


----------



## iam7head

something less bulky and hefty today


----------



## Relo60

Hamilton for the 2nd day. Khaki King this time.

Enjoy your Thursday:-!


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## King_Neptune

Been wearing this one all month so far. Took a few pics to try to show off this truly outstanding Breitling for Bentley strap.


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## dredzz




----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival, vintage F-200, early 80s or maybe even late 70s?


----------



## Stephen2020

View attachment 136309505


Double


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Hearing Amazing Grace Play in the backgound while posting this photo on Remembrance Day🌺🖖🏽


----------



## King_Neptune

For what it's worth, trying to capture some of the detail of the dial today. Unfortunately, both my photography equipment and skills are poor, and every smudge of dirt is showing up.:-(


----------



## nrcooled

My newest pickup


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60

😀😊Monday🖖🏽


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

For my Tuesday...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60

Happy Tuesday members


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## MOV

This watch has been serving me well for nearly 20 years. I really should wear her more often.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60

Wednesday:-!


----------



## MOV

Changed clothes so needed to change watches.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## iam7head

Turtle and new Whiskey


----------



## Relo60

Monday:-!🖖🏽


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## iam7head

Greenie meanie for the Friday work day


----------



## King_Neptune

Just performed a mid-month strap change.;-)


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Relo60

Stephen2020 said:


> View attachment 13643495


A Swatch I have never seen. Very nice:-!


----------



## Stephen2020

Thanks, quite old, I bought it new in 1999, called 'Secret Agent'.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jarus

Looks like this thing is not coming out









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Saturday:-!


----------



## Stephen2020

First wearing, I got this a few months ago, but only got it working last night.


----------



## Stephen2020

View attachment 1364


View attachment 9223372036854775807


Double


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

😊🙂 Sunday🖖🏽


----------



## Stephen2020

A few hours ago.


----------



## Stephen2020

View attachment 1365991145


View attachment 1365119947


Double


----------



## King_Neptune

I'm trying out a new calf leather strap today.


----------



## Relo60




----------



## asrar.merchant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Happy Tuesday:-!


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## mstnpete

Have a great Tuesday!

Cheers...









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Happy Wednesday🐪😊🖖🏽


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## King_Neptune

I finally set this one back to standard time today, so I will wear it for the rest of the day.


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## iam7head

Happy Thanksgiving, have early GMT +8 early celebration with my fellow American expat here.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## iam7head

Speedy to finish off the long work week.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

😀😊 Friday🖖🏽


----------



## Tony A.H

MOV said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


a New Toy ??!

mine says hello


https://poetandpoem.com/meaning-hindi-poem-koshish-karne-walon-ki-suryakant-tripathy-nirala


----------



## MOV

Tony A.H said:


> a New Toy ??!
> 
> mine says hello
> 
> 
> https://poetandpoem.com/meaning-hindi-poem-koshish-karne-walon-ki-suryakant-tripathy-nirala


 ... new indeed!

Thus far I'm loving it.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## nrcooled

Comfortable old friend.


----------



## Relo60

Saturday:-!


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Tony A.H

MOV said:


> ... new indeed!
> 
> Thus far I'm loving it.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


she's very special all right. 
i'm very happy and lucky to be able to score one.


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60

Enjoy your Sunday👍🏽🙏🏽🖖🏽


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60

😊Monday 🎄🖖🏽


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival, it came with a black stap but I fitted a green.


----------



## Stephen2020

View attachment 136787


Double


----------



## Relo60

"Off we go...." 😄😊Tuesday🖖🏽


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60

😄😊 🐋 Wednesday🖖🏽


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Stephen2020

View attachment 1367877775


View attachment 13675555


double


----------



## bader.abbas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bobjacobson

My “old beater” I love that it looks like it’s from the mid century


----------



## Relo60

;-) Thursday😊🖖🏽


----------



## arogle1stus

Wearing a Non PAM Bulova with the 262 khz movement and luvin it.
Observers think it's a mechanical. Fooled them!!

X Traindriver Art


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Relo60

😀😊🌲Friday🖖🏽


----------



## bader.abbas

My hulk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Already December 1st😱. Enjoy your day:-!. Staying ➕.


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Rhorya




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Sunday:-!


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bader.abbas

Love the rubber feel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival, it looked a lot better in the listing pictures.


----------



## Stephen2020

Double


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60

😊😀 Tuesday🖖🏽


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60

Have a great Wednesday👍🏽🖖🏽


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tony A.H

Antoine de Saint-Exupéry Edition for the next few days.





Cheers


----------



## Mirabello1

BB









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60

😄😀😊 Thursday🖖🏽


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60

Have a great Friday😊😀👍🏽🖖🏽


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020

Charity shop purchase.


----------



## Stephen2020

Double


----------



## carlhaluss

Railmaster for the weekend:





Have a great weekend!
Carl


----------



## Stephen2020

New Bauhaus arrival.


----------



## Stephen2020

Double


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Relo60

Have a great weekend:-!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

😀😊Sunday🖖🏽


----------



## iam7head

Incoming 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Maddog1970

Emperor for this morning.....out tonight , so will probably strap on the 292


----------



## Relo60




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Relo60

:-! Tuesday🖖🏽


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## jtf8751

And it's for sale.


----------



## Relo60

Enjoy your Wednesday✌🏽️🖖🏽


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival.


----------



## Stephen2020

Double


----------



## Relo60

Happy Thursday 13th😄😊👍🏽🖖🏽


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tecbarrera

Snoopy









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020

Earlier today.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Happy Friday the 14th😊🖖🏽


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60

Enjoy your Monday...:-!


----------



## Wlover

Stephen2020 said:


> View attachment 13717401
> 
> 
> Earlier today.


Swiss brand with a chinese name???

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020

Chinese brand, also known as Carnival, has a Beijing movement. Beijing are a good quality movement maker for other brands as well as making watches themselves.


----------



## Wlover

Stephen2020 said:


> Chinese brand, also known as Carnival, has a Beijing movement. Beijing are a good quality movement maker for other brands as well as making watches themselves.


Yes I'm Chinese so I should know. What I was referring to was the "swiss brand" wording underneath 6 o'clock

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## arogle1stus

Maddog:
The Non PAM I'm wearing is the Sector Sharkhunter.
Absolutely a whiz of a diver South of $200.00.
With an ISA 8172 movement ISA is the Isatronics
Swiss movement. + 4 secs per year. Like I'm gonna
miss being called to man the Space Shuttle? Just nice
to have a tool watch that's accurate and WR to a zillion
meters.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## Stephen2020

I don't know, their quartz watches have Swiss Ronda movements, so maybe something to do with a quartz version of these?


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60

😄😊 Tuesday🎄🖖🏽


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## AL9C1

Do homages count? Lol


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Greg75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Happy Wednesday🖖🏽🎄


----------



## Synequano

These two for today...

Plus this one


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60

😀🙂😀Thursday🖖🏽🎄


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## carlhaluss

MOV said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


One of my favorite Cartier models. And they manage to do a watch with date function that works really well. Class act for sure! Makes me wish I had a Cartier again.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## eyeseem

... Vdb 2018 Polished = a beaut , on thyConstantine 'Ali' ...


----------



## Watch OCD




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## carlhaluss

eyeseem said:


> ... Vdb 2018 Polished = a beaut , on thyConstantine 'Ali' ...
> 
> View attachment 13738461
> 
> View attachment 13738463


Stunning watch, and strap combination!


----------



## Relo60

Hamilton Khaki Navy Scuba today.

😀👍🏽 Saturday🖖🏽🎄


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## MOV

carlhaluss said:


>


Wow!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV

MOV said:


> Wow!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


I'm envious...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60

Happy Sunday


----------



## MOV

The watch that started me in this unexplainable passion so very long ago, now.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Synequano

Three watch day for me

Forgot to take pic of the first one (Gshock G100)

The second one


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










The third one


----------



## carlhaluss

This one is getting lots of wear this holiday:


----------



## Relo60

Have a Happy Christmas Eve❄🖖🏽🎄😊


----------



## Synequano

Christmas eve watch


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jaychief

50th Anniversary mrk1...


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## YepJ




----------



## Relo60

Merry Christmas 🖖🏽❄🎄


----------



## King_Neptune

Photo is from a previous date.


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## King_Neptune

Big
Shiny
Heavy
Tungsten


----------



## King_Neptune

carlhaluss said:


>





MOV said:


> Wow!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


I say WOW as well! I had one of these (in yellow gold) in my hands just 5 days ago at my local AD. Its a stunning piece!


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## vintage navitimer

This one










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## carlhaluss

Apple Watch. At least H. Moser & Cie version, their Swiss Alp Watch. This really is one of the coolest watches I have ever had on my wrist. Too bad I couldn't afford to take it home:


----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival, I think these are so good I got the blue version as well. I kept the nato strap on this one.


----------



## Stephen2020

Double


----------



## carlhaluss

Still the Season, so I am as Bob Cratchit said to Scrooge, "making rather merry..."


----------



## Stephen2020

A new strap arrived.


----------



## Stephen2020

Double


----------



## carlhaluss

I am having a hard time taking this off my wrist:


----------



## Stephen2020

Trying it with the blue one's strap, I might order a blue strap for this.


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Stephen2020

Trying this combination again today, and ordered a dark blue strap.


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tecbarrera

Happy New Year from the Land of the Rising Sun!









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune

I'm starting off the new year by wearing the Eco-Drive this week in order to feed it some light.








Photo is from a previous date.


----------



## Watchfiend12

Good ole affordable today! Had this forever. One of first mechanical watches as started getting into them.


----------



## Stephen2020

First Of The Year - the Sea Dragon


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## carlhaluss

OK. This is it! Too many days of non-Panerai. Tomorrow, I go back:


----------



## carlhaluss

Well, I change my mind. Tomorrow, I was going to go back to a Panerai. But my Seamaster 300 has been neglected more than any other of my watches. I am going to make a promise (fingers crossed, of course) to wear this for an entire week:


----------



## MOV

carlhaluss said:


> Well, I change my mind. Tomorrow, I was going to go back to a Panerai. But my Seamaster 300 has been neglected more than any other of my watches. I am going to make a promise (fingers crossed, of course) to wear this for an entire week:












Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## carlhaluss

MOV said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


That Tourby is a real beauty! Love the arabics on that one.


----------



## carlhaluss

Happy Friday and have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## MOV

carlhaluss said:


> That Tourby is a real beauty! Love the arabics on that one.


Thank you, Carl. The hands are also very nice I feel.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stephen2020

I bought this vintage F-15 a few weeks ago and got it up and running with a replacement module today.


----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival, a denim effect watch.


----------



## Stephen2020

Double


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## carlhaluss

Duplicate post


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stephen2020

At the pub a few hours ago.


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Stephen2020

I felt today had to be a 31mm day.


----------



## Stephen2020

Double


----------



## Rhorya




----------



## Maddog1970

My head has been turned by another once again.....I really gotta stay off my iPad and ebay past midnight!

Previously loved PO45 8500.....seriously nice piece of kit!


----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival, I sold my grey dial version and bought the white.


----------



## Stephen2020

Double


----------



## Maddog1970

Stephen2020 said:


> View attachment 13787193
> 
> 
> New arrival, I sold my grey dial version and bought the white.


Now that is a clean dial!

Nice!


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stephen2020

Thanks Maddog, NH35A inside


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## carlhaluss

Have a Happy Friday everyone. Hope you guys don't tire of seeing photos of this beauty, as it will be stuck on my wrist for some time:







Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival, another Veranda. I put a tropic strap on until the leather strap I ordered arrives.


----------



## Stephen2020

Double


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## carlhaluss

Zenith lately has really been competing with my Panerai wrist time!







Hope you all have a great weekend!


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## carlhaluss

Finished last week off with this one, and starting a new week with it as well:









Have a good week!
Carl


----------



## Stephen2020

Unfortunate night time quality picture.


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Stephen2020

With the new strap.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Stephen2020

Earlier on today.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## carlhaluss

Seems like a great watch to wear on a "Fun Friday":









Have a great day!
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss

Dupe post


----------



## cerberus63

Early dinner tonight


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stephen2020

A quick one from a few minutes ago.


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Tony A.H

snow and Big Ingenieur this morning


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## YoureTerrific

16570


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## carlhaluss

dupe


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Reeser1

Cheers


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Giraku




----------



## liangliangyu

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## carlhaluss

MOV said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


I really like that on the strap. Is that the OEM Cartier strap that comes with the watch?


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## MOV

carlhaluss said:


> I really like that on the strap. Is that the OEM Cartier strap that comes with the watch?


Thank you, Carl.

It comes with the traditional Santos metal bracelet and this saddle colored leather strap as well. I ordered another strap as well that has not come in yet.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival, Junghans Meister Driver Handaufzug. If I can get a new Junghans maybe eventually I will be able to actually get a Panerai.


----------



## carlhaluss

Stephen2020 said:


> View attachment 13830613
> 
> 
> View attachment 13830615
> 
> 
> New arrival, Junghans Meister Driver Handaufzug. If I can get a new Junghans maybe eventually I will be able to actually get a Panerai.


Wow! That Junghans looks pretty sweet to me!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Stephen2020

Currently this, but I'll get some time in with the Junghans soon.


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Watchfiend12

Happy Saturday!!


----------



## dimok

BLNR


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Watchfiend12

Happy Sunday! Just noticed dates off. Not sure why, not anxious for Monday to come. Ha


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Reeser1

B01


----------



## Watchfiend12

Wenger Black Knight...


----------



## Stephen2020

I opened this up today, cleaned some bits of debris from the inner side of the crystal and got rid of some loose bits on the dial.


----------



## Stephen2020

Double


----------



## Stephen2020

Double


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Reeser1

^Beautiful Moser. Love the leaf hands and dial on that one!


----------



## Stephen2020

I have kept this running for a week now, it's gained around 5 seconds!!!


----------



## carlhaluss

Reeser1 said:


> ^Beautiful Moser. Love the leaf hands and dial on that one!


Thanks. I am very fortunate to have that one. We have the only AD in Canada, here in Vancouver. If it wasn't for that, I would likely never have even seen an H. Moser in real life.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Watchfiend12




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Watchfiend12




----------



## Synequano

Just in time for the minute hand to cover the date


----------



## Stephen2020

I'm resisting wearing the Junghans permanently.


----------



## YoureTerrific

Synequano said:


> Just in time for the minute hand to cover the date


Field Tuna!


----------



## YoureTerrific

One of only 25 Ming Ultra Blue 17.03 GMT


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## King_Neptune

Wearing this today:


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011

Still this.

Well it is new to me.


----------



## bigclive2011

This is out today, as it is getting wet in a couple of weeks near some coral.


----------



## Stephen2020

Sunny but freezing.


----------



## Maddog1970

Trusty Seiko today....


----------



## eyeseem

... Rebel beauty this rare Coppery / Brownish 2013 GMT by Vdb on a vintage dedicated-style bund by #thyConstantine ... 👌
.


----------



## aa909

New addition today


----------



## YoureTerrific

Snowflake SBGA211


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Panerol Forte

Perfect for a sunny day...


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Mirabello1

Seiko









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Reeser1

Breitling


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011

Every time I put on this watch I marvel at the quality for the price of CW!!


----------



## bigclive2011

Wow we are glitchy today!!


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jaychief

Hulk/batman


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## King_Neptune

Wearing this one while working on a Sunday:


----------



## Stephen2020

Earlier on in fading daylight.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Stephen2020

Wearing this today as I put my other Veranda on ebay.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 13883497












Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bazza.

My DarthTuna


----------



## Tony A.H

Meridian Pilot


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Maddog1970

Bremont Boeing model 1


----------



## LB Carl

Just bought this Archimede bronze type b dial pilot...first bronze watch, and I'm looking forward to seeing it patina over time even though it looks kinda nice brand new.


----------



## Barolo

MOV said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


That's a great strap for that Tank. You always see a conservative strap. I have never seen a fun strap like that and it changes my impression of what I felt was a too formal watch for my tastes.


----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival, another Everite.


----------



## dredzz

My 610 and her Tissot.


----------



## Panerol Forte

dredzz said:


> View attachment 13899519
> 
> 
> My 610 and her Tissot.


Can't make up your mind, heh? Decisions! decisions!.. it's a tough life!... Nice watches, enjoy them both :-!


----------



## dimok

Hulk


----------



## dredzz

Panerol Forte said:


> Can't make up your mind, heh? Decisions! decisions!.. it's a tough life!... Nice watches, enjoy them both :-!


Haha thanks dude !


----------



## MOV

Barolo said:


> That's a great strap for that Tank. You always see a conservative strap. I have never seen a fun strap like that and it changes my impression of what I felt was a too formal watch for my tastes.


Barolo, thank you. I too enjoy giving the watch different personalities with strap changes.

Cartier has a dozen or so different straps available that are fun to formal. I have two straps currently and one more on order.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Stephen2020

Before I set out cycling earlier today.


----------



## bazza.

Has this on for a few days now my Sinn EZM1 Le


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## watchdaddy1

Dare 2 b different El Primero gets the nod for speedy Tuesday










---Legends are Forever---

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020

Glitch.....n
View attachment 13910623


Redone:


----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival.


----------



## c-bat




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Tony A.H

S-D43


rolling die

Good weekend everyone


----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival, my third Everite, this one has a Peseaux movement.


----------



## dimok

Hulk


----------



## Tony A.H

the smaller sizes fit better on your wrist.
right Asrar ?;-).



asrar.merchant said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020

Out cycling.


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## c-bat




----------



## asrar.merchant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## c-bat




----------



## Tony A.H

c-bat said:


> View attachment 13933315


isn't it wicked sweet ?


https://babynamesetc.com/animal


----------



## c-bat

Tony A.H said:


> isn't it wicked sweet ?
> 
> 
> https://babynamesetc.com/animal


joy to wear!


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## c-bat




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Synequano




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## timastyle

This!


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival, I thought I would get myself a Darwil because they make me thinkof Bewitched and Derwood, as Endora calls Darren. It has a renumbered Unitas movement.


----------



## Stephen2020

Double


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Roningrad

OSPO Monday!


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## King_Neptune

World timer on pilot bracelet for today...


----------



## King_Neptune

Oops...Double post.


----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## Relo60

Good day folks. Been awhile;-)


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## King_Neptune

Avenger II on rubber deployment strap for today


----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## c-bat




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Panerol Forte




----------



## c-bat




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Maddog1970

Tuna today.....


----------



## Rhorya




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020

View attachment 13973283


----------



## c-bat




----------



## bigclive2011

Pepsi before bed.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival, Darwil automatic. This is the watch I mentioned elsewhere, when I had to drill the remains of a springbar out of one of the lug holes and fit a new strap.


----------



## c-bat




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival, Delvina.


----------



## Stephen2020

This was overdue for wearing.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Panerol Forte

From Italy with love 









Envoyé de mon SM-G950F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stevencjain

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 13994721


Gorgeous


----------



## bigclive2011

Thanks, the dial is one of the most amazing I have seen, it’s brushed copper and looks different in every light.


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival, another whole dial lume.


----------



## bigclive2011

It really is too small for me at 37mil, but it is such a pretty little watch.


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## nrcooled

Chill brunch attire today and the Seadweller fits right in.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## franco60

Grand Seiko SBGH267









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nrcooled

This guy always comes with me when I have to start knocking things off the honey do list.


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Rledwards25

Wearing the breitling today









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Panerol Forte

Still sunny in Bergamo 









Envoyé de mon SM-G950F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020

I used a marker pen to cover the hand lume, the hand lume with a lume background made it harder to see them in the dark. I only had a dark blue, I'll get a black one and redo it.








Also from the same wearing.


----------



## eyeseem

chunky bronze by Vdb , 2017 , really enjoy this one , surrounded by thyConstantine leather


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Snake-Pliskin

I have a PAM 24 ...









But I have just bought my 1st ever Omega.
You can probably see why it appealed to me as it bears some similarities to my Panerai Sub.
The Omega is 43.5mm so the proportions are to my liking too as is the colour scheme & also on a rubber strap ...


----------



## c-bat




----------



## nrcooled

Enjoying the Explorer today.


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Tony A.H

Big Pilot. Saint Exupery Edition


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## YoureTerrific

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 13999981
> 
> 
> It really is too small for me at 37mil, but it is such a pretty little watch.


Looks pretty good from this angle.


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Panerol Forte




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Hexsa77




----------



## mattya56

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## tecbarrera

37mm AP15450st









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Synequano

Navy seals kind of Thursday


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Stephen2020

At the pub a few hours ago.


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## c-bat




----------



## Relo60

Been awhile. Happy Monday:-!


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Tony A.H

5002 Big Pilot.
one of my most Prized pieces in my collection.


----------



## c-bat




----------



## c-bat




----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival, K Worcester watch, has a Schild AS1916 movement, the crown when pressed changes the date numeral.
Watch brand of the firm usually known as Kays catalogue company.
They actually began as Kay, Jones & Co. watchmakers and jewelers in 1886. By 1890 George Jones had left and William Kay changed the name of the company to Kay's of Worcester..
They eventually aquired the contract to supply Great Western Railways (GWR) with clocks, watches & timepieces. In 1902 because of competition from other watchmakers they expanded their range into clothing and other goods.


----------



## c-bat




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Stephen2020

New strap.


----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival.


----------



## Wlover

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nrcooled

Hamilton Khaki Navy on sailcloth


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## wallypop

tag heuer monaco


----------



## Relo60

Happy Monday


----------



## quattr




----------



## kl2244




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Stephen2020

I forgot to mention this is a new one.


----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival, Darwil with Peseux movement. I fitted a new strap.


----------



## BigFatFred




----------



## cmann_97

Tag Carrerra









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival, another K Worcester.


----------



## Relo60

Happy Easter😊


----------



## Rhorya




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## quattr




----------



## BigFatFred

Relo60 said:


> Happy Easter&#55357;&#56842;
> 
> View attachment 14082269


Nomos. One day will be seen as brand with history.

I have a Minimatik and love it


----------



## BigFatFred

Relo60 said:


> Happy Easter?
> 
> View attachment 14082269


Nomos. One day will be seen as brand with history.

I have a Minimatik and love it


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60

Less than a day old arrival, Scurfa Diver One ND513RD Blue:-!

Enjoy your Tuesday👍🏽🖖🏽


----------



## nrcooled

Put the IWC 3717 on the new Crown and Buckle Chevron NATO. So far I'm really enjoying the look.


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## ocN55

nrcooled said:


> Put the IWC 3717 on the new Crown and Buckle Chevron NATO. So far I'm really enjoying the look.


I really dig that nato color..


----------



## ocN55

nrcooled said:


> Put the IWC 3717 on the new Crown and Buckle Chevron NATO. So far I'm really enjoying the look.


I really dig that nato color..


----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival. There's a couple of crystal scratches distorting the view above the logo.


----------



## nrcooled

Seadweller for me today


----------



## Stephen2020

View attachment 14100891








The yellow strap broke so I fitted a canvas one:

View attachment 14100893









I don't know why they were upside down, just re-did it.


----------



## James Russle

iwc as it was meant to be
flying


----------



## Relo60

Happy Sunday:-!


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60

Monday


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Wlover

Microbrand Boldr odyssey









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Panerol Forte

Wlover said:


> Microbrand Boldr odyssey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


One thing I can say: when you like something, you really do  Those are nice watches... what size are they? movement? wrist shot please...


----------



## Wlover

Panerol Forte said:


> One thing I can say: when you like something, you really do  Those are nice watches... what size are they? movement? wrist shot please...


Dimensions can be found in this YouTube video. Only difference is the blue meteorite dial houses a sellita sw200 movement.






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60

😊😊 Saturday🖖🏽


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## carlhaluss

Stephen2020 said:


> View attachment 14114227


Wow! A true beauty.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss

Hope you All have a great week!







Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Stephen2020

Thanks Carl 
I bought three K Worcester watches, this turned out to be may favourite.


----------



## Relo60

Babysitting almost over, UN Marine Diver today but photo taken earlier (during my break😅😅).

Enjoy the rest of the day or night🖖🏽


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## DripCassanova

Hublot classic fusion chronograph

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## supersnout

Today...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020

It turns out that the day is permanently stuck on WED with this watch.


----------



## Travelller




----------



## Relo60

Have a great day:-!


----------



## Stephen2020

I bought a better canvas strap for this.


----------



## Izzy_Does_It

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Relo60

Happy Monday:-!


----------



## Stephen2020

View attachment 14145321


----------



## c-bat




----------



## Relo60

Have a great Tuesday:-s


----------



## Travelller

For SpeedyTuesday!


----------



## wsarmstrong

Omega SMP Ceramic 300


----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival, a b-uhr from the company called B-Uhr, 50mm across, near to the 55mm ones of ww2.


----------



## Relo60

Happy Thursday;-)


----------



## James Russle

hey Stephen, what kind of movement is in that B-Uhr


----------



## Izzy_Does_It

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival.


----------



## Izzy_Does_It

Stephen2020 said:


> View attachment 14156075
> 
> 
> View attachment 14156077
> 
> 
> New arrival.


That's first rate! Congratulations!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60

Stephen2020 said:


> View attachment 14156075
> 
> 
> View attachment 14156077
> 
> 
> New arrival.


Congratulations ????. Must confess, first time I have seen this watch and brand. Must google it later.


----------



## Stephen2020

Thanks. Virtually none of them interest me but I thought that one was nice, they also do this other one:


----------



## Stephen2020

Today's wearing.


----------



## NZ Pam

A Schofield BBB2. As much as I love Panerai I love this bronze beater as well.


----------



## Relo60

Happy Monday:-!


----------



## Armidoro

It's an IWC Monday!









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020

This was the best shot with my old cameraphone today.


----------



## Tony A.H

*50th Anniversary Sea Dweller*


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Dragonspridenyc

Audemars Piguet Millenary 4101

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival, Cauny Darwil, I don't know how these two companies were connected though? Some watches have 'Cauny By Darwil' on the dial.


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Cpt Canuck

carlhaluss said:


> View attachment 14178609
> 
> 
> View attachment 14178611
> 
> 
> View attachment 14178613
> 
> 
> View attachment 14178615


Awesome!


----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival.


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Stephen2020

In the rain.


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Travelller

Happy #SpeedyTuesday


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## watchimus

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Today's special, Damasko DA34

Enjoy your Thursday:-!


----------



## teo_cr

25-26 May at the Monaco F1 Grand Prix


----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival.


----------



## carlhaluss

Stephen2020 said:


> View attachment 14192427
> 
> 
> New arrival.


Beautiful. Love it. Congratulations!


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## nrcooled

carlhaluss said:


>


What's the reference number on that speedy? Gorgeous BTW!

Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


----------



## Izzy_Does_It

carlhaluss said:


>


Perfection and a must-have in my book.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## carlhaluss

nrcooled said:


> What's the reference number on that speedy? Gorgeous BTW!
> 
> Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


Thank you. It's the 60th Anniversary Trilogy LE 311.10.39.30.01.001

I think it was the most popular of the Trilogy models: Railmaster, Seamaster 300 and Speedmaster.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Vincent Kolakowski

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Travelller

TGIF :-!


----------



## carlhaluss

Norqain Adventure Sport Auto Kaki





Until this afternoon, I had never even heard of this brand. Time & Gold here in Vancouver only recently, since Basel 2019, have started to carry the brand. Only been in stock less than a week. Phenomenal craftsmanship and attention to detail. And a very attractive price point as well. More later on an "incoming".

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Wlover

1st of June









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020

Carl, nice find!!!

I meant to post this but fell asleep,
View attachment 14195499


----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival, another Coursier.


----------



## Vincent Kolakowski

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Izzy_Does_It

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nrcooled

Easily one of the most comfortable bracelets. Ebel 1911 Chrono.









Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Thursday:-!


----------



## ThaWatcher

Izzy_Does_It said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Nice big eye! Not to keen on the strap though but that's just my opinion.


----------



## ThaWatcher

Tudor Pelagos.


----------



## Izzy_Does_It

ThaWatcher said:


> Nice big eye! Not to keen on the strap though but that's just my opinion.


I understand that it's not for everyone. It's my military influence.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Tony A.H

Ennebi Fondale


----------



## Relo60

Happy Saturday:-!

UN Marine Diver.


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60

Enjoy the rest of Sunday👍🏽🖖🏽


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## horrij1




----------



## Stephen2020

&#55356;&#57270; Raindrops keep falling on my watch.... &#55356;&#57270;


----------



## Stephen2020

Double


----------



## Relo60

Happy Wednesday😀🖖🏽


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60

Have a great day guys:-!


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## nrcooled

Almost happy hour! Happy Friday folks









Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival.


----------



## Travelller




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60

Happy Monday boys and girls:-!


----------



## asrar.merchant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## juventus

This week Hamilton Pan Euro


----------



## juventus

This week Hamilton Pan-Europ


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Have a happy first day of summer


----------



## Relo60

Happy first day of summer


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nrcooled

It's been a while since a PAM hasn't been on my wrist









Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival.


----------



## Mystro

Panerai Pam 661 Carbotech


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## mattya56

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Sunday🖖🏽😀


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## carlhaluss

Zenith Pilot El Primero Cronometro TCP-2. My only watch other than my two Panerai that gets Wrist time lately:


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60

Have a great Thursday:-!


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

TGIFSSMTWT😀🖖🏽


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020

Great styling! Reminds me of The Time Tunnel.


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Travelller




----------



## Relo60

Happy Weekend:-s


----------



## nrcooled

Happy Saturday!









Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020

I had to get this out into its first hot sunny weather.


----------



## Relo60

Have a pleasant Tuesday:-!


----------



## Travelller

_It must be ... #SpeedyTuesday_ ;-)


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## nrcooled

Seadweller today for the start of vacation. Happy birthday America!









Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## bigclive2011

Always liked the look of the blue dial RO, but don't like the +100% grey market prices.

So picked this up on the bay for £50.

Nice finish, nice bracelet, auto with hacking, just set it up for a 24hour accuracy test, but have heard good things from others about that as well.


----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival.


----------



## bigclive2011

-3 secs after 24hours, so not so shabby timekeeping either!!


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## bigclive2011

Well, -4 secs in 3 days!!

Be pleased with that if it had AP on the dial.


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## ryanboude

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Mirosuaw




----------



## asrar.merchant

Tony A.H said:


> the smaller sizes fit better on your wrist.
> right Asrar ?;-).


Absolutely right doc. I have slowly realized that and mostly sold all the big ones.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## nrcooled

Transitioning from vacation to work travel. I brought these along to help. I do miss my PAMs though.









Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

😀😄 Tuesday👍🏽🖖🏽


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60

Happy Wednesday:-!

Akrone K-02 Blue Whale.


----------



## carlhaluss

Zenith Pilot Big Date Special


----------



## Tony A.H

7-Day Big Ingenieur on a scorching red hot day.
wish i had a Kevlar for this bad boy.





Cheers


----------



## Tony A.H

carlhaluss said:


> Zenith Pilot Big Date Special


oh lovely Pilot :-!.
i was browsing for this one on the Net the other day.


----------



## carlhaluss

Tony A.H said:


> oh lovely Pilot :-!.
> i was browsing for this one on the Net the other day.


Will send you a PM!


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Izzy_Does_It

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Lavish_habits

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020

Not the one I posted here in the past, I sold that, but just bought one again. This has a bit less wear on the gold plating.


----------



## carlhaluss

YEMA for the evening. Rather pic heavy. Haven't worn this great little watch for a long time. Sorry wrong date.


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Izzy_Does_It

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival.


----------



## carlhaluss

Stephen2020 said:


> View attachment 14319587
> 
> 
> New arrival.


Very nice!! First time I saw a Swiss Army with no date.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## ryanboude

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020

.


----------



## Synequano

Took this out and wound it a bit because I need to time something before returning to my pam 375 (notice that when I wear the watch on the left,I wear it only at home as I'm simply too clumsy that I might ruin any watch if I wear it on my left wrist outside....)


----------



## Travelller

_A Speedmaster is the only watch for today* :-!_









_*Unless of course you were one of the lucky Paneristi to attend today's Firenze Flagship store's reopening of their Panerai Museum ;-)
_


----------



## bigclive2011

Suit and tie today at my best mates daughters wedding, so broke out the only "Dressyish" Watch I own.


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## carlhaluss

Oris Divers 65


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Rhorya




----------



## schumacher62

PCAT

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nrcooled

I don't wear it much but I love the dial on this Longines.









Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Tony A.H

Angelo Del Mare


https://freeonlinedice.com/


https://freeonlinedice.com/

Dome enough Crystal ?! 


https://freeonlinedice.com/

good sunday everyone


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival, Classic Lines by Swatch x Hackett, special edition. Also my first Sistem51.


----------



## carlhaluss

Rather pic heavy, but I was enjoying my Oris so much this beautiful Sunday evening!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020

In the rain.


----------



## King_Neptune

Sorry about the photo. The date function is obscured by the GMT hand.:-s


----------



## Relo60

Dropping in to say hello and introduce my latest addition, JLC Polaris:-!

Happy Thursday


----------



## carlhaluss

Oris Diver 65 Timeless Luxury Watches LE


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Bin admiring this from afar for months..............


----------



## Relo60

Good morning and happy Saturday:-!


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## schumacher62

carlhaluss said:


> View attachment 14361343












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Dragonspridenyc

Ulysse Nardin Maxi Marine Diver on steel bracelet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Happy Monday folks:-!

Raymond Weil Sinatra.


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## schumacher62

Alpinist thyme!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

;-) Tuesday|>


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## carlhaluss

Beautiful summer evening!


----------



## Minturn

Rolex Cameron Deep Sea 44mm,


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

HAMILTON Murph


----------



## Izzy_Does_It

I know....the date.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60

​Evening folks


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60

Have a great Sunday😊🖖🏽


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60

Early morning Monday blues🖖🏽


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60

Have a great Wednesday:-!


----------



## Dragonspridenyc

Ulysse Nardin today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## King_Neptune

Wore the T-Touch in the Atlantic Ocean yesterday and today...


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## deepsea03

NOS Seiko Monaco


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

NOS Aubry era 600t Divingstar


----------



## Relo60

😊😄 Friday👍🏽🖖🏽


----------



## nrcooled

Rolex Explorer for my last day in Prague. The people are amazing, the food is comfort for the soul and the weather has been lovely.

We're definitely coming back soon!









Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

The Hamilton Murph wasn't enough. Had to get the Khaki 38mm as well. If a guy could have only 2 watches.....













Sorry so pic heavy. The leather strap is from Worn & Wound a few years ago. It never really worked with the watch I got it for. Happy Friday!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## carlhaluss

Oris Diver 65 Timeless LE - A good Saturday in the garden!


----------



## Relo60

Sunday😀🖖🏽


----------



## Relo60

Beautiful watch Carl👍🏽


----------



## carlhaluss

Relo60 said:


> Beautiful watch Carl&#55357;&#56397;&#55356;&#57341;


Thanks. And I was just going to say the same about your NOMOS Club. Wish I had got that "California" dial on my Club instead of the regular dial. That blue and yellow is a great look!!


----------



## Relo60

carlhaluss said:


> Thanks. And I was just going to say the same about your NOMOS Club. Wish I had got that "California" dial on my Club instead of the regular dial. That blue and yellow is a great look!!


Thanks Carl. And love your current collection as well.


----------



## Stephen2020

I finally got around to sorting out the crystal scratch above the word "Automatic".


----------



## francorx

Zodiac









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Hamilton Khaki Field 38mm. Going away tomorrow, and decided this will be my sole watch companion for the next 5 days:





Cheers,
Carl


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Relo60

The one and only green dial in my collection:-!

Have a great Monday👍🏽🖖🏽


----------



## deepsea03

Ref6413


----------



## King_Neptune

After being worn all day in the Atlantic Ocean and the South Carolina sun...


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60

Happy Tuesday gang


----------



## Mystro




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Tony A.H

Perfection (in my eyes b-)) .


https://poetandpoem.com/wind


----------



## schumacher62

after a tour of the raketa factory in st. petersburg, here's my purchase!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

NOS 7016-5001 Monaco


----------



## asrar.merchant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

🐪 Wednesday👍🏽🖖🏽


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## King_Neptune

I wore the LUM-TEC Super Combat "vacation shopping" yesterday and made a diver out of it today.;-)


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## azmirza

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Wlover

Boldrrrrrrr









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Izzy_Does_It

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Travelller




----------



## Relo60

Saturday:-!


----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival. Has one of them Seiko non-handwind movements. Don't know how to set the internal bezel. It's currently in a different position to the picture!


----------



## Relo60

Sunday:-!


----------



## Rhorya




----------



## Izzy_Does_It

Two days in a row.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## carlhaluss

Izzy_Does_It said:


> Two days in a row.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


I love it!


----------



## carlhaluss

Zenith El Primero last 50th Anniversary Revival A384


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60

Happy Tuesday


----------



## deepsea03

Vintage Vacheron & Constantin


----------



## Izzy_Does_It

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60

Halios Seaforth Wednesday😊👍🏽🖖🏽


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## vchau76

IWC Top Gun Miramar










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vchau76

deepsea03 said:


> Vintage Vacheron & Constantin


Spectacular watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Flavor of the day,Mido Ocean Star V on original rubber strap:-!

Have a great Friday👍🏽🖖🏽


----------



## Rhorya




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya




----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival.


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

😊😀 Sunday👍🏽🖖🏽


----------



## JLater

Redux COURG (a Kickstarter project from a few years back)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60

Monday:-!


----------



## schumacher62

Raketa

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Armidoro

New addition!









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60

*Re: *****What non-Panerai are you wearing today?******l*

Happy Tuesday Amigos ....y Amigas


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Synequano




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## vchau76

Beater Black Bay Dark


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller




----------



## schumacher62

a lovely seiko 5

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival, push button date with the crown, guessing Seiko movement, but signed Montgomery Ward.


----------



## Tony A.H

Travelller said:


>


following your lead




https://imgbb.com/

Cheers


----------



## Mr Auto

.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

😊😀 Tuesday👍🏽🖖🏽

Akrone K-02


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya

NFW Chris Kyle Punisher memorial watch


----------



## carlhaluss

Rhorya said:


> NFW Chris Kyle Punisher memorial watch


Wow! Like it very much!:-!


----------



## carlhaluss

Sorry for not posting more lately. Last week I almost got a PAM562 Luminor 8 Day Titanium, to replace the one I sold, and missed. However, the very next day Oris announced their ProPilot X Calibre 115, a manually wound 10 Day. I was lucky enough to visit my AD the morning after they received it. Small seconds, hacking seconds as well. I am delighted!







Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Dragonspridenyc

IWC Pilot Spitfire Chronograph

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Thursday:-!


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vchau76

Literally just picked up this morning - Zenith El Primero A384. I swapped out leather strap it came with with a custom strap.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020

I got the caseback off recently, it has a Felsa Bidynator movement.


----------



## Travelller

_...my other GMT (the 233 being the other GMT in my collection)_ ;-)


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mellons




----------



## King_Neptune

Fresh pickup from the AD earlier today...


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## schumacher62

the golden gate bridge is looking fabulous today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## gunnersfan16

On the way to church...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60

:-!


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020

With new strap,


----------



## Speedyracing

This before it's off to its new keeper









Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival.


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Wednesday:-!


----------



## gunnersfan16

Panda goodness!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival.


----------



## Tony A.H

50th Anniversary Sea Dweller



good weekend everyone


----------



## Relo60

Have a great weekend:-!


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival, with some dial paint decay.


----------



## paulfromaris

Pasha de Cartier seatimer)


----------



## King_Neptune

Tungsten, baby!;-)


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020

During the day change.


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dron_jones

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mirabello1

Zenith Pilot


----------



## Stephen2020

I bought the same strap again in beige.
(Raindrop on the dial)


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dragonspridenyc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paulfromaris

Pasha steel 42mm and 8.8mm thick! It's Friday !!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## nobbylon




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011

A couple from the back of the watch box are getting some wrist time.


----------



## bigclive2011

DP still happening then!!


----------



## Stephen2020

Wearing the Rajat and showing the Kajal varient.


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## nobbylon




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Dragonspridenyc

Ulysse Nardin Marine Chronometer Rose Gold with blue dial on croc strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020

The best of today's pictures is this bad, unfortunately.


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## asrar.merchant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Thursday:-!


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## paulfromaris

Swatch Mon quotidien irony YWS429G! Minimalist and cool!


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mirabello1

Tudor on comfy leather


----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival.


----------



## dredzz

View attachment yg.jpg


Yellow gold saturday.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bazza.




----------



## deepsea03

SM300MC


----------



## Relo60

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14544749


Such a beautiful dial👍🏽. The movement is up there with the best:-!


----------



## Relo60

Happy Sunday


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhwarthog

Swapped out my PAM for my 16710 today.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jburroughs12

My 1984 GMT Master ii "Fat Lady" on my Bond NATO.


----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival, Mirona, with Unitas movement (and white cameraphone reflection).


----------



## Relo60

Monday:-!


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Relo60

Happy Wednesday


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spieec




----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival.


----------



## letmein

It's a weekday, so wearing something formal. The Panerai will come out on the weekend.


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Relo60

Happy Thursday folks:-!


----------



## paulfromaris

Today Oct 17th, the Citizen Tough Master black treatment )


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Happy Friday :-!


----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival.


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Sunday:-!


----------



## paulfromaris

Out with the son...


----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival, the Art Deco dial.


----------



## nobbylon

My favorite watch is my Pam00111 but this is still the most legible in my small collection.


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

swapped for
another solar. Armitron Adventure.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Synequano

This one for the next 30 days or so


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Travelller




----------



## nobbylon




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Thursday😊👍🏽🖖🏽


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Synequano

Transit in Doha


----------



## hugof3C




----------



## Relo60

Friday greetings✋🏾✋🏾✋🏾🖖🏽


----------



## Stephen2020

During day change.


----------



## Rhorya




----------



## nobbylon




----------



## juventus




----------



## Relo60

This one today.

Enjoy the rest of the day or night🖖🏽


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya




----------



## Synequano

A non pam taken on an Italian adventure


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Rhorya




----------



## nobbylon

my only white dial.


----------



## schumacher62

lithium titanium and sapphire.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020

Now with a bigger mesh weave strap.


----------



## philskywalker

BR today


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60

Happy Wednesday:-!


----------



## Synequano




----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival, Seiko movement


----------



## Relo60

🎃🎃🎃Happy Thursday👻😀🖖🏽


----------



## schumacher62

happy halloween!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quantumleap

Okay, I read the title, and asked myself, how close can I get, and still not be a Panerai. I know a lot of people have knockoffs or homages, but here's the closest I can get. It's definitely one of my top ten all time favorites:


----------



## Stephen2020

A new mesh strap for this.


----------



## bigclive2011

Kaventsmann Trieste 500m.


----------



## Synequano

Went out after the Italian/Latin American halloween party....drank too much...


----------



## Synequano

JLC navy seal goes to San Marino,by the third tower


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from work


----------



## nobbylon

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14591483
> 
> 
> Kaventsmann Trieste 500m.


Holy smokes Clive, that's a big watch!


----------



## nobbylon




----------



## bigclive2011

nobbylon said:


> Holy smokes Clive, that's a big watch!


It's only 36mil, must be the angle


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from work


----------



## jhauke

This one has really grown on me. Ref# 79230N









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## nobbylon




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from work


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Rhorya




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from work


----------



## Synequano




----------



## William LaRoque

Speedmaster Professional Mark II today





​


----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival, Devanagari script (Hindi).


----------



## Synequano

Gradara


----------



## nrcooled

Explorer I today









Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


----------



## Takvorian




----------



## William LaRoque

Squale 1545 this evening​





​


----------



## juventus




----------



## franco60

IWC Spitfire









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Really nice watches all around. Great stuff.

Enjoy and have a great weekend:-!


----------



## William LaRoque

Ennebi Fondale 9650 PVD​




​


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60

Enjoy your Sunday:-!


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from work


----------



## Synequano

Go up to the tower...


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## nobbylon




----------



## schumacher62

promaster tough

Sent from work


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## nrcooled

IWC 3717 today









Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Afternoon folks:-!


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from work


----------



## geekycabdriver




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60

Tuesday cheers:-!


----------



## geekycabdriver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## daument

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Enjoy your Wednesday:-!

Seiko SRPC41J 🐢🐢🐢


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## William LaRoque

Omega Speedmaster Professional Mark II





​


----------



## jhauke

IWC Aquatimer IW3290-01









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## geekycabdriver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhauke

Spent the morning at Rusnak Auto Group's get together. If only I had worn my Panerai this pic would've been a little more "on par", lol.... Still love my Tudor BB!









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## geekycabdriver




----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival.


----------



## King_Neptune

Wore this today...









...Photo from a previous date.


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from work


----------



## Relo60

😊🙂 Sunday🙏🏼🖖🏼


----------



## geekycabdriver

here is mine


----------



## Synequano

Took my NSA to Rome today


----------



## Stephen2020

This also arrived, same day as the other Sector.


----------



## schumacher62

with hoshigaki i'm drying this weekend.

Sent from work


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from work


----------



## Mr Auto

Digital Today. Have a great day!









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dragonspridenyc

Panerai 24 submersible

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020

The fading daylight got me again.


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from work


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from work


----------



## Relo60

Tuesday👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## jhauke

The Trusty Tudor









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Synequano

Cooking watch









Was stirring polenta while I took this photo


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60

Watch of the day:-!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## William LaRoque

G-Shock Neo Tokyo Black tonight





​


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from work


----------



## nrcooled

New arrival! Just got the new BB Bronze with slate grey dial. I'm loving this thing so far.









Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Happy Thursday gentlemen:-!


----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival, another clear caseback HMT.


----------



## Tony A.H

Big Pilot Saint Exupery edition. on this dark, cold, and rainy day.



good weekend everyone


----------



## Tony A.H

nrcooled said:


> New arrival! Just got the new BB Bronze with slate grey dial. I'm loving this thing so far.


looks Awesome b-) :-! . 
congratulations


----------



## Tony A.H

daument said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i *LOVE* this model  .


----------



## Relo60

😊😊😄FRIDAY👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## schumacher62

already on watch 2 today.

Sent from work


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Mr Auto

Enjoy your weekend.
 








Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

two so far today.

Sent from work


----------



## juventus

Wearing both


----------



## brianrbenton

Sinn U2


----------



## Relo60

Happy Saturday:-!

Two for me today as well. Seiko mini turtle for gym workout (my file photo) and Blancpain FF for dinner:-!


----------



## Synequano

Still wearing this as my only watch


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60

Synequano said:


> Still wearing this as my only watch
> 
> View attachment 14651195


Great shot of the town ?? Where is this?


----------



## Relo60

Double post


----------



## dredzz

It looks like Malta or Italy


----------



## Synequano

Relo60 said:


> Great shot of the town  Where is this?


It's in Loreto,Italy...I wander off the typical pilgrim/tourist area and walked around to find better photos to snap


----------



## William LaRoque

Speedmaster Professional Mark II this morning.





​


----------



## Relo60

Synequano said:


> It's in Loreto,Italy...I wander off the typical pilgrim/tourist area and walked around to find better photos to snap
> 
> View attachment 14652357


Such a beautiful place. Love your photos. Keep exploring:-!


----------



## 5959HH

The only Panerai I currently own is the 655 Radiomir 1940, and my only Omega is a Railmaster which I converted over the weekend from OEM SS bracelet to a 20/20 Greg Stevens Design Crazy Horse II custom strap. Wearing the Railmaster today. 
















I have a couple of GSD straps I also use with my PAM655.


----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival.


----------



## Relo60

Better late than later.

Enjoy the rest of your day👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Mr Auto

Enjoy your Day!


----------



## Relo60

Happy Tuesday folks:-!


----------



## Mirabello1

My 80s flashback swatch. Hodinkee edition


----------



## Synequano

Was on a plane with this...


----------



## American Jedi

JLC NSA.


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## horrij1

My 35 year old sub


----------



## jhauke

A late post but today it was the IWC Aquatimer's turn.









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

JLC for the next 7 days.

Have a great Wednesday &#55357;&#56397;&#55356;&#57340;&#55357;&#56726;&#55356;&#57340;


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Travelller




----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival, the gold plated version of the HMT autos.


----------



## paulfromaris

IWC MK16 today


----------



## bigclive2011

H


----------



## carlhaluss

ZENITH PILOT CRONOMETRO TIPO CP-2 FLYBACK BRONZE


----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival, Doxa with 1950s AS 1361 movement.


----------



## carlhaluss

Stephen2020 said:


> View attachment 14675847
> 
> 
> View attachment 14675853
> 
> 
> New arrival, Doxa with 1950s AS 1361 movement.


Very cool looking watch, patina is perfect.


----------



## Stephen2020

Thanks Carl


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Checking in. Happy Wednesday :-!


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival.


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Relo60

Morning folks. Checking in👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival, some crystal damage around the 3 minute to 7 minute marks, but £2 for a vintage mechanical.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Happy Sunday:-!


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## William LaRoque

Ennebi Fondale 9650 Titanium PVD this evening.





​


----------



## Relo60

Halios yesterday


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Rhorya




----------



## schumacher62

im already onto my second watch. when you leave for work at midnight...


----------



## Relo60

Enjoy your Tuesday. Cheers 🍷


----------



## William LaRoque

DW5200 on the wrist this afternoon





​


----------



## Stephen2020

Doxa vs The Invaders


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## bigclive2011

Dads old Seiko.


----------



## Relo60

Full circle with this one. My very first watch was a Seiko digital/alarm watch.

Happy Wednesday :-!


----------



## schumacher62

Raketa. bought at the Peterhof factory in St. Petersburg.


----------



## carlhaluss

schumacher62 said:


> Raketa. bought at the Peterhof factory in St. Petersburg.


That is a great looking watch, and great keepsake from the factory as well. Congratulations!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss

Zenith A384. Outstanding revival model. Even at 37mm has great wrist presence.


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## William LaRoque

Vintage Seiko 5 this evening





​


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Watch of the day,Ventus Mori M4. Been awhile since I wore this one.But feels good on the wrist.:-!

Enjoy your Thursday 👍🏼😊🖖🏼


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60

😄😊👍🏼🖖🏼 Friday:-!


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Rhorya




----------



## Mirabello1

Doxa !!


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival.


----------



## Stephen2020

Double


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## 4jamie




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival, Le Gant railway watch with Unitas movement. I have been out and about wearing it in the small phone pocket inside my coat. No other set-up yet.


----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## Relo60

Happy Monday😊👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## meking

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14695499


Nice. That clasp looks like it could double as a bottle opener.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meking

4jamie said:


> View attachment 14702799


Seriously stunning. Love the strap, too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020

No time Toulouse


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Hello Mr. Hamilton. Been awhile😊👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Happy weekend🎄👍🏼😊🖖🏼


----------



## carlhaluss

New (one week) Longines Avigation BigEye:













Wishing you all a great weekend!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Relo60

Sunday👍🏼😊🎄☃❄🖖🏼


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Relo60

Love this time of the year, joy,hope,love and peace all rolled into one🙏🏼👍🏼🖖🏼✌❄☃🎄

Cheers🍷


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60

Have a happy Christmas Eve 🎄🎄🎄


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## francorx

My anonimo









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Armidoro

Been wearing these for a few weeks









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Dad's Omega Bumper circa1954


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60

Have a Merry Christmas🎄👍🏼🙏🏼☃🖖🏼❄


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Relo60

☃❄🎄😄Thursday🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020

Recent arrival, K Worcester watch, belt pouch arrived today. I have not seen the movement yet, it has a prise off caseback.


----------



## tdg2064

Speedy!!









Sent from my SM-G930U using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Stephen2020

Just before today's wearing.


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Relo60

My thoughts to your thoughts🖖🏼

😊🙂😄 Sunday:-!


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Tony A.H

Meridian Pilot


----------



## Rhorya




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Relo60

Happy Monday:-!


----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival, Basis Firebird.


----------



## Relo60

😄😊🎄 Tuesday😊👍🏼🥳🥳🥳🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020

Matching floor!


----------



## Stephen2020

This Santima arrived the same day as the Firebird.


----------



## Synequano

My humble beginning of the year watch


----------



## Relo60

Happy Leap Year😊👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## carlhaluss

Happy BigEye for Happy Friday!


----------



## Armidoro

Trying a new strap on!









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Good morning/afternoon/evening folks😁👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Relo60

Happy First Sunday of the year😊👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival.


----------



## Relo60

😁😊 Tuesday👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Armidoro

Got this beauty on today









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Stephen2020

I got some daylight today.


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Relo60

Have a great Wednesday 🙂😄👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Armidoro

Wearing the trusty pilot on today!









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller

Well... how about a _"what non-Panerai* did I wear in 2019"_... :-d










_*ok, there's one in there after all... _;-)


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## pepepatryk




----------



## peterki




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## peterki

schumacher62 said:


>


Like the Erika's strap!


----------



## schumacher62

peterki said:


> Like the Erika's strap!


thanks! i do have two authentic erikas straps. but this is a $9 aliexpress model. i have a half a dozen and they're great!


----------



## Mr Auto

Hammy 38 on the rocks.

Have a great weekend!


----------



## schumacher62

promaster tough


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## schumacher62

solar optimism


----------



## Relo60

Cheers👍🏼🖖🏼🍺


----------



## watchimus

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60

Happy Sunday 🙏🏼😊😄👍🏼🖖🏼

Akrone K-02


----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival, presentation date of 1986 on the caseback.


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## carlhaluss

BigEye


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## carlhaluss

ORIS Divers 65


----------



## Armidoro

Got the AP on today!









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival.


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## peterki




----------



## schumacher62

peterki said:


>


superb. i saw this original lange 1 at an instruments museum in Dresden last month. both take my breath away!


----------



## Relo60

😁😊 Wednesday 👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## peterki




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Thursday:-!🖖🏼


----------



## nacelle




----------



## MSugarman

Tool watch Thursday


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Stephen2020

A new Seiko bracelet for this.


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Relo60

Happy Friday :-!👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival.


----------



## Armidoro

Sent from my Galaxy S10+


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Relo60

😄😊😁Saturday👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## carlhaluss

Long story short: Until this afternoon, I never really thought about being a JLC owner, although for many years I have admired the Reverso. I guess I was waiting for a reason, the Reverso Tribute Small Seconds with Burgundy Red dial:


----------



## pepepatryk




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60

😀😃😄 Monday👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Armidoro

Sent from my Galaxy S10+


----------



## Maddog1970

So good to see my thread going strong after almost 3 years!

Camo Titanium Casio for me today....


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60

Keeping the faith, Maddog 😊👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Relo60

Double post


----------



## Travelller

_Speedmaster. What else?_ ;-)


----------



## peterki




----------



## Rhorya




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## raja_3012




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Haf

A 47mm case just as comfortable (if not maybe quite a step up because of the short lugs that follow the wrist's contour) in the form of the Corum Bubble


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Relo60

Thursday 👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Armidoro

Rocking the AP today









Sent from my Galaxy S10+


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

😄😊😄 Friday ✌🏼👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Watagump




----------



## Relo60

Peace✌🏼😊🖖🏼


----------



## bigclive2011

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Stephen2020

Tribute to LaCalifornienne


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Relo60

😊😁 Sunday👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Jarvar

Non-Panerai. That is easy. Seiko SKX009K


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Relo60

😔😔Monday🙏🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Travelller

_Woohoo, it's Speedytuesday!_ ;-)


----------



## Relo60

🙂🙂Tuesday🙂🖖🏼


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Armidoro

Got the VC on today!









Sent from my Galaxy S10+


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## carlhaluss

schumacher62 said:


>


:-! Love this TIMEX!


----------



## carlhaluss

ZENITH PILOT Cronometro Tipo CP-2 Flyback, El Primero, Bronze


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## milgauss1349

Doing them dishes









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

😊😀Thursday 👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Synequano

Gorillaz-shock


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## hugof3C




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## carlhaluss

Oris Divers 65. Simply a favorite!


----------



## Armidoro

Sent from my Galaxy S10+


----------



## schumacher62

timex x huckberry


----------



## Relo60

WOTD. 😊😄Friday 👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Watagump

2nd watch for today.


----------



## Stephen2020

Le Gant at the pub today.


----------



## Stephen2020

A new lighter strap to replace the dark brown.


----------



## Relo60

Have a great week✌🏼😊🖖🏼


----------



## carlhaluss

ORIS Divers 65. Second time around for me. Sold my first a few years ago, and regretted it. Decided my collection "needed" a Rolex Sub 114060. Had it a few weeks, sold it to a friend, and the next day went my AD and bought this ORIS to replace it, and never looked back! Even looking closely at the Glashutte Original SeaQ the other day, I questioned whether it would give me any more pleasure than this ORIS? ???









Have a great Sunday everyone. And even better for those who love Superbowl!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Armidoro

JLC love today









Sent from my Galaxy S10+


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## peterki




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Awesom-O 4000

Simple like Panerai


----------



## Rhorya




----------



## Higs




----------



## Tony A.H

S-D


----------



## Relo60

😃😊 Tuesday👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Rhorya




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Hello Wednesday 🐫✌🏼😊🖖🏼


----------



## peterki




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020

Last wearing of this around the house, sadly I decided to sell it as it never got enough wear, will be posting it soon.









View attachment 14846317


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Relo60

Happy Friday 😊👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival, a divers watch called......Corona! A divers watch, diameter 30mm!


----------



## danimal107

Picked up this Oris and so far I am loving it. Most comfortable watch I've owned... Great case design and strap.


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

:-! Saturday😊👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival. Feeling too big for me, so listed it already, hopefully be gone soon!


----------



## franco60

Rokex 1803 from 1968









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Longines Heritage Military 1938


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Armidoro

Sent from my Galaxy S10+


----------



## Relo60

Happy Sunday:-!🙏🏼😊✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## milgauss1349

-1000 out today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Have a great week😊👍🏼🖖🏼✌🏼


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Stephen2020

I wear this giant between listings, apart from the size looks great, might stop listing it eventually.


----------



## JS3




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## dredzz

View attachment 2.jpg


----------



## Tony A.H

danimal107 said:


> Picked up this Oris and so far I am loving it. Most comfortable watch I've owned... Great case design and strap.
> 
> View attachment 14850089


what's not to like?.
looks great :-!. congratulations.


----------



## peterki




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Relo60

🙂😄😊Wednesday ✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## peterki




----------



## carlhaluss

H. Moser Heritage Centre Seconds, should be on my wrist more often:


----------



## Stephen2020

A new strap and springbars for this.


----------



## Rhorya




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## bigclive2011

And for some reason a picture of my 372 as well??


----------



## Tony A.H

carlhaluss said:


> H. Moser Heritage Centre Seconds, should be on my wrist more often:


oh WOW!!. a new one ?. this model was newly released .right?.
didn't know you have it. Awesome watch :-!. congratulations.


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Armidoro

Little VC love today!









Sent from my Galaxy S10+


----------



## carlhaluss

Tony A.H said:


> oh WOW!!. a new one ?. this model was newly released .right?.
> didn't know you have it. Awesome watch :-!. congratulations.


Thank you, Tony. This model was released back in November 2019. My AD actually got one a couple weeks before the official release. I was lucky enough to be able to purchase and wear it, just had to promise not to post any pics or info until it was officially released. It is my favorite watch in my entire collection. A bit odd because of the fact blue dial watches are not normally so appealing to me that I would actually acquire one!

If you feel like looking, here is a link to the review I did of the watch back in November:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/h-moser-cie-new-heritage-center-seconds-triumph-5077467.html

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Rhorya




----------



## carlhaluss

JLC Reverso Small Seconds. I haven't been wearing this one nearly as often as it deserves:


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Tony A.H

carlhaluss said:


> Thank you, Tony. This model was released back in November 2019. My AD actually got one a couple weeks before the official release. I was lucky enough to be able to purchase and wear it, just had to promise not to post any pics or info until it was officially released. It is my favorite watch in my entire collection. A bit odd because of the fact blue dial watches are not normally so appealing to me that I would actually acquire one!
> 
> If you feel like looking, here is a link to the review I did of the watch back in November:
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/h-moser-cie-new-heritage-center-seconds-triumph-5077467.html
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


she's very special all right  . thanks for the link.
Man !. that Blue dial is gorgeous and mesmerizing. i also love the raised numeral (3D as you called them).
H.Moser makes outstanding Time pieces. there's a local dealer in Boston that i enjoy going there for some eye candy.

took this picture a few months ago. (love the bottom left piece. and the rose gold version of it is heart throbbing)


----------



## carlhaluss

Tony A.H said:


> she's very special all right  . thanks for the link.
> Man !. that Blue dial is gorgeous and mesmerizing. i also love the raised numeral (3D as you called them).
> H.Moser makes outstanding Time pieces. there's a local dealer in Boston that i enjoy going there for some eye candy.
> 
> took this picture a few months ago. (love the bottom left piece. and the rose gold version of it is heart throbbing)


Great that you get to see some of them in real life! They are truly unique and fine timepieces.


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## peterki




----------



## WatchObsession

View attachment 21230412003001-promo-8.jpg


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## marcusjchid

Rolex Oysterquartz









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Happy Valentine's day❤???


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Rhorya




----------



## Familyman310

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

🙂😊Saturday ✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival.


----------



## watchimus

Snow time  









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## pepepatryk




----------



## Travelller




----------



## pepepatryk




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Relo60

Happy 😊Sunday🙏🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## JS3




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Monday cheers folks😊👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Armidoro

Had the PPC on today









Sent from my Galaxy S10+


----------



## Ferret71

GMT day...









Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Happy Tuesday folks😊👍🏼🖖🏼. Akrone K-02


----------



## pepepatryk




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Rhorya




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Rhorya




----------



## peterki




----------



## Relo60

😁😊🐫Wednesday✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival. I didn't know Zeon had made automatics until I saw this.


----------



## schumacher62

my 3 for the day.


----------



## Relo60

Been awhile for this watch. Today's the day. Cheers?✌?????


----------



## deepsea03

SM300MC


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Stephen2020

I bought a new mesh strap for this, I think it looks right now. I wish I hadn't wasted time and money on two straps that were no good.


----------



## Relo60

😁🙂Friday😃✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020

Le Gant at the pub.


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Tony A.H

Big Pilot 5002 Transitional





good weekend evryone.


----------



## Relo60

Happy Saturday🦅😊✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## peterki




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Have a great Sunday🙏🏼✌🏼😊🖖🏼


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival.


----------



## peterki




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blancfan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Happy Monday😀✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## carlhaluss

Longines BigEye


----------



## Dre01SS

Planet Ocean today, new PAM on the horizon









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Good day folks😀✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## nrcooled

New arrival! My program office commissioned a custom Breitling B50 Cockpit. I picked it up yesterday and she's a big girl.

So far I'm loving the features. It's really light for such a large watch and wears comfortably in the wrist.


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival, Raketa movement.


----------



## Relo60

😊🙏🏼Wednesday😊✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## bassplayrr

Didn't take any pics today, but started with the SBGA211 Snowflake at at the office. Ended with the 26470 Safari at home.


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Rolex Air-King Precision 14010M 2003 with engine turned bezel. Owned by a watch collector, who never wore it, so basically NOS. Caliber 3000. Appled logo and markers. Must have been kept in a drawer, even the lume is still working. The Oyster Bracelet with hollow end links and I believe center links, is pristine as is the clasp. I have kept my eyes open for years for a mint vintage or out-of-production model, from a reputable AD, a watch I can see in real life first. From Time & Gold here in Vancouver with a 2 year warranty. And a price very much in keeping with what I have seen online.


----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival, Junghans Max Bill, quartz version


----------



## eonflux

G Shock hard to beat for a beater


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Railmaster Friday


----------



## Relo60

carlhaluss said:


> Rolex Air-King Precision 14010M 2003 with engine turned bezel. Owned by a watch collector, who never wore it, so basically NOS. Caliber 3000. Appled logo and markers. Must have been kept in a drawer, even the lume is still working. The Oyster Bracelet with hollow end links and I believe center links, is pristine as is the clasp. I have kept my eyes open for years for a mint vintage or out-of-production model, from a reputable AD, a watch I can see in real life first. From Time & Gold here in Vancouver with a 2 year warranty. And a price very much in keeping with what I have seen online.


Great find,Carl:-!. Congratulations??


----------



## Relo60

Happy Friday😊👍🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Happy 17th Birthday to my Dear Brother, who is a Leap Year guy. Off to celebrate, with this beauty on my wrist:


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## eonflux




----------



## Jarvar

Non panerai indeed...


----------



## Croatan128




----------



## Relo60

😊😁Sunday👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60

Blue # 2. Enjoy your Monday😊😁👍🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival, Swatch Vernissage.


----------



## carlhaluss

Cronometro Tipo CP-2 El Primero Flyback Bronze. I was just checking out the Zenith website, and it seems like this model, along with the aged steel version, is no longer. Not exactly a surprise, as I realize this was not a hugely popular model. Nevertheless, still a favorite of mine:


----------



## Hedgehogger




----------



## Relo60

UN Marine Diver. Happy Tuesday😃👍🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60

Happy Wednesday😄😊✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## carlhaluss

Jaeger-LeCoultre Reverso Small Seconds, medium size:


----------



## ghostisic

Stephen2020 said:


> View attachment 14908923
> 
> 
> New arrival, Junghans Max Bill, quartz version


A beautiful timepiece.

Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## ghostisic

Rolex Submariner with the ceramic bezel.









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## peterki




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

🙁🙁🙁 Thursday🙏🏼🖖🏼


----------



## ghostisic

Mulco Fondo Triangle Chronograph








Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## eonflux




----------



## ghostisic

Cloudy out









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## peterki




----------



## PoPZilla

Homage Enebi









Sent from my FLA-LX2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## panucorodolfo

Polar









Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Lost my LG phone. Replaced it with an Iphone. :-!

Have a great Tuesday ✌🏼🖖🏼😊


----------



## ghostisic

Seiko 5 Sports


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60

🙂🙂🐫Wednesday ✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## milgauss1349

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## milgauss1349

Relo60 said:


> Lost my LG phone. Replaced it with an Iphone. :-!
> 
> Have a great Tuesday
> 
> View attachment 14940303


Super awesome hammy DD 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## eonflux




----------



## panucorodolfo

Cartier and mimosas









Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

milgauss1349 said:


> Super awesome hammy DD
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks Milgauss&#55357;&#56911;&#55356;&#57340;&#55357;&#56397;&#55356;&#57340;


----------



## Relo60

Seldom worn but happy when worn😊😊👍🏼

Happy Thursday🖖🏼


----------



## Synequano




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## carlhaluss

Honeymoon continues with my JLC Reverso Classic Small Seconds. Almost a record for me, having it on my wrist for the 9th day since I got it:


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## panucorodolfo

DOXA Jumbo Serial: 5018740. Made in 1950.Case size: 38 mm









Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## ghostisic

Islander Diver arrived today


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lix_Tetrax

Marine Master 300









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Tony A.H

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14944895


 a new Toy Clive ??! :think: 
BIG Congrats on one of the finest and most desirable/collectable piece :-!.


----------



## Relo60

😊😊Saturday🙏🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## ghostisic

Put a Nato strap on my Wenger. An oldie, but rock solid watch.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Happy Sunday🙏🏼😊✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## GovtFunded

Trying to pick up that brown sunburst dial, but it's not easy!


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## carlhaluss

Showing a bit of blue this Monday


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

🙂😊👍🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## ghostisic

Islander


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

Working from home has its advantages....


----------



## Relo60

Orient Blue Ray today because of this https://www.irishpost.com/life-style/irelands-national-colour-originally-blue-not-green-173453:-!


----------



## koolpep




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## PoPZilla

Heroic









Sent from my FLA-LX2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

😊😊Wednesday🙏🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Mr Auto

S1









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60

🙂🙂Thursday 🙏🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival.


----------



## ghostisic

Admiring it in its new winder.


----------



## Stephen2020

Not my choice to have a nato strap on a dress watch but it came with no strap and that the only thing I had that would fit.


----------



## PoPZilla

Maranez









Sent from my FLA-LX2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

😊😊Saturday✌🏼🙏🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020

I have now fitted a 20mm strap I had into the 19mm lugs.


----------



## ghostisic

This


----------



## Synequano

Direct from the box,haven't even took off the plastics


----------



## erekose

Lazy Sunday watch 









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Self isolate and keep praying😊🙏🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## ghostisic

Hulk


----------



## Armidoro

It's an IWC day today!









Sent from my Galaxy S20 ultra


----------



## carlhaluss

Why should today be an different for me than the past 20 days?


----------



## Relo60

Thinking and praying out loud of acquaintances who succumbed to the Covid 19 virus. This one's for you "In My Life" by the Beatles 



.

Enjoy your Monday??✌???


----------



## Synequano




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## koolpep




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## pepcr1




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## peterki




----------



## Relo60

😊😊Thursday ✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ghostisic

Watching time pass by so slowly in quarantine


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

😊🙂Friday🙏🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Wlover

SLA025









Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## schumacher62

springsteen-nebraska

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

In our happy place😊🙏🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## catlike

Well it's the 29th here but it's still the 28th somewhere and I still have this on.

Continuing with the cushion case theme:


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heuer

Rock'n my Vintage Omega Constellation with silver linen Meister Dial


----------



## Relo60

😊😊Sunday🙏🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Synequano




----------



## Relo60

? "Monday, Monday" by the Mamas and the Papas


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Stay safe🙏🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghostisic

My SKX007J on a new bracelet. I'm loving the look.


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Hello Thursday 😷🙂🙏🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020

First wearing of this, I bought it last December but feel it's a bit too big.


----------



## Relo60

Early morning 🥱🥱post for watch of the day✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

😊🙂Saturday 🙏🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60

Happy Sunday😊🙏🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Synequano

Trying this on green rubber as well


----------



## nrcooled

This has been in my wrist for two weeks now









Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sanik




----------



## Relo60

🙂✌🏼🖖🏼 Monday:-!


----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival, after a couple of days quarantine in a cupboard.


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

😊😊Tuesday 🙏🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020

Recent arrival, I hadn't got around to wearing it with the wet weather, cold weather, virus situation.


----------



## elchuckee77

Just at home chilling while quarantined.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## peterki




----------



## ghostisic

Submariner kind of day


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanik




----------



## peterki




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

🙁😷Thursday 🙏🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival.


----------



## nrcooled

Custom Seiko mod that just got delivered today! I'm really digging it so far









Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


----------



## iam7head

Busy dial day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iam7head

Not wearing but doing a power reserve and accuracy time on this new incoming FF.

I am on the 7th day and it's still ticking.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ghostisic

Diver from Islander.


----------



## Relo60

😷😷Friday🙏🏼🙏🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Relo60

🙂😷Saturday 🙏🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Rhorya




----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival.


----------



## ghostisic

Sunny out


----------



## Relo60

Happy Easter🙏🏼✝🐣🙂🌷


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60

EP









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepepatryk




----------



## koolpep




----------



## JS3




----------



## peterki




----------



## Relo60

😊😷Tuesday🙏🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival, a Bulova Harley Davidson. When I had my Mini Focus watch I didn't know it was based on this. This has a sandwich dial and all 60 of the minute markers are lumed.


----------



## peterki




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

🙂😷Wednesday 🙏🏼🖖🏼


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Have a relaxing day😊😷🙏🏼🖖🏼


----------



## elchuckee77

A classic.


----------



## Relo60

1st watch of the morning😊😷🙏🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## koolpep




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## pepepatryk




----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

😊😷Sunday✌🏼🙏🏼🖖🏼


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Happy Monday😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Rhorya




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Higs




----------



## ThaWatcher

Wearing my Pelagos for a change.


----------



## Relo60

😊😷Tuesday ✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival. The pusher is for the date numeral.


----------



## Stephen2020

Double


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peterki




----------



## Relo60

😊😷Wednesday 🙏🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival, Raketa.


----------



## Stephen2020

Double


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## peterki




----------



## dredzz

New arrival. Bronzo !


----------



## Relo60

Happy 😊😷Thursday 🙏🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## gejay

Sorry this was yesterday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Happy Friday😃😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival.


----------



## koolpep




----------



## Relo60

😃😷Saturday 👍🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## nrcooled

Strap change day! Stuck the Breitling on a canvas strap that I had laying around. I think it looks pretty good.









Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Good morning😊😷🙏🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Synequano

Still wearing the same watch


----------



## erekose

Tudor 76200










Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Hello Monday 👍🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## koolpep

No Italian Watch but lovely Italian beer.


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60

Good morning/evening Tuesday:-!😊✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## PoPZilla

Helson









Sent from my FLA-LX2 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JH Timepieces

Ulysse Nardin GMT


----------



## Relo60

:-! Wednesday 😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## GovtFunded

The proverbial M-F...


----------



## Relo60

Enjoy your Thursday 👍🏼😊😷✌🏼


----------



## jameswatchsd

Moser today









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Megalobyte

Took the pic 2 days ago but it's on my wrist as I type this. Swearsies.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## srleadjb




----------



## GovtFunded

Nice GMT! Is that an Avenger?


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60

Night watch 😷👍🏼✌🏼🖖🏼. Cheers🍷


----------



## Wlover

Galapagos









Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Higs




----------



## gejay

Hublot Big Bang King Palladium










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## JH314

Omega PO - quick pic before setting the time and date (not that it matters much these days anyway!)


----------



## Armidoro

Rocking a pilot today!









Sent from my Galaxy S20 ultra


----------



## Dr4

Let's race....


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glock2710

Sub


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Synequano

Been wearing gshocks while I let my pams rest

Custom DW5600








GA2000 Gorillaz


----------



## gejay

Earlier today doing a drive










Tonight at home










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## King_Neptune

Security tags and protective plastic removed 5 minutes age. I'll have to take better pictures when I'm NOT wearing a purple shirt.:roll: That aside, this watch is truly outstanding.


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## jameswatchsd

5524 today









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanik

Airman No1


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JH314




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## soufiane

Mark








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Higs




----------



## JH314




----------



## jameswatchsd

Daytona today








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020

Moon, watch.


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## pepepatryk




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sanik




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Tony A.H

sanik said:


>


nice looking Beobachtungsuhr. 
looks a lot like LACO.. what is it if i may ask ?.


----------



## sanik

Tony A.H said:


> nice looking Beobachtungsuhr.
> looks a lot like LACO.. what is it if i may ask ?.


HI, 
This is not Laco, I folded it myself 
Case and dial are Helenrou, mechanism eta 2842.


----------



## sanik

Tony A.H said:


> nice looking Beobachtungsuhr.
> looks a lot like LACO.. what is it if i may ask ?.


HI, 
This is not Laco, I folded it myself 
Case and dial are Helenrou, mechanism eta 2842.


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## schumacher62

Tx by Timex

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## gejay

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Dave.R

Today.....Mr R came out!!!









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## pepepatryk




----------



## sanik




----------



## Tony A.H

sanik said:


> HI,
> This is not Laco, I folded it myself
> Case and dial are Helenrou, mechanism eta 2842.


Well put together b-).


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## gejay

1 of 30 on the planet










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020

First wearing. I bought this in February, has a Seiko Epson kinetic movement, had a dud capacitor, I finaly got around to fixing it.


----------



## sanik




----------



## Higs




----------



## Ptern




----------



## Richv33

BB GMT


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## sanik




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## pepepatryk




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## peterki




----------



## Stephen2020

A new strap for this


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## IH Biker

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Hello folks😷🙏🏼😊🖖🏼


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Higs




----------



## SaMaster14

Speedy Tuesday! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival, Eaglemoss Indian Soldier.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival, MDC. I might buy a leather strap to get it nearer its B-Uhr origins?


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020

I shortened the excess strap.


----------



## Travelller




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## pepepatryk




----------



## Relo60

😊😷 Sunday🙂🙏🏼🖖🏼


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## SaMaster14

Rolex GMT II LN today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mirosuaw




----------



## Tony A.H

S-D for today. tomorrow. till whenever.


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## sanik




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Terry M.




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Ptern

PAMs cousin Anonimo Millemetri.


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## franco60

Omega AT









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

😊😷Thursday🙏🏼🖖🏼


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sanik




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Tony A.H

qa_ii said:


> View attachment 15182503


that's a Beauty. really nice Dial layout :-!


----------



## Tony A.H

sanik said:


>


Lovely Fliegers b-)b-)


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

☺😊Friday😷🖖🏼


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival, Zeno Army Divers SEL 300.
What I heard is that when Doxa were building the Sub 300 reissue it was Zeno that supplied them with NOS vintage eta movements, so Zeno were given the rights to make their own version of the Sub 250.


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Rhorya




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## _Mechanical_Art_

Miami Blue strap by Horus.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Happy Monday:-!😷🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020

A new strap for this.


----------



## Higs




----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## Relo60

Happy Tuesday🙂🙏🏼😷😊🖖🏼


----------



## schumacher62

Timex TX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Higs




----------



## sanik




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## gejay




----------



## horrij1




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Happy Thursday folks😊😷👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## Relo60

🙂😷Friday✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## SaMaster14

Omega Seamaster 300 Spectre on a brand new NATO today!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Saturday cheers😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60

Have a great Sunday😊😷🙏🏼🖖🏼


----------



## panucorodolfo

Khaki Navy UTC









Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## WatchObsession




----------



## Relo60

🙂😷Tuesday ✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## SaMaster14

Speedmaster Racing on Tuesday...!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## schumacher62

66 Viscount

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Tony A.H

Relo60 said:


> Saturday cheers😊😷🖖🏼
> 
> View attachment 15210367


 she's a Beauty b-) :-!


----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival, vintage Radio Shack (Tandy) watch.


----------



## schumacher62

Stephen2020 said:


> View attachment 15226063
> 
> 
> New arrival, vintage Radio Shack (Tandy) watch.


super sweet! and on its original strap?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020

Thanks,
Yes, it was listed as NOS, came with box and instructions,


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Relo60

Tony A.H said:


> she's a Beauty b-) :-!


Thanks Tony:-!


----------



## Relo60

Afternoon Ladies and Gents and 🙂😷Friday✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival, eta 2872 inside.


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Relo60

Happy Saturday😊✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Sunday cheers👍🏼😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60

Monday cheers😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## _Mechanical_Art_

Big Bang!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival. Unfortunately someone set the hour hand about 20 minutes further back than it should be, but I can still tell what time it.


----------



## sanik




----------



## Tony A.H

Big Pilot


https://nonprofitlight.com/id/boise/lee-pesky-learning-center-inc


----------



## Relo60

Tuesday greetings 😊😷👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60

Wednesday greetings🙂😷👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## SaMaster14

Brushing up on my knowledge on the tax implications of the (US) federal government's response to COVID-19 this morning










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60

Happy Friday😊😷👍🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival.


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## nrcooled

The BB Bronze is taking on a little more patina


----------



## SaMaster14

It's Tuesday ... gotta wear the Speedy Racing.

I feel like this 40mm model is often overlooked, but I love the dial and strap (neither of which something close to is offered on the new 44mm Racing models)
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Stephen2020

I repositioned the hour hand.


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## nrcooled

Sea dweller today


----------



## SaMaster14

It kinda clashes... but the office is basically empty today so nobody I care about to judge me 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60




----------



## Stephen2020

_1_​


----------



## Relo60

Friday cheers😊✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Relo60

Have a great Saturday😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## SaMaster14

Happy Fourth to those of us in the U.S.!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sanik




----------



## Stephen2020

I compiled this post last night, thought it had gone in, on this stupid version of the forum, seems it didn't. Try again.


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60

Have a great Sunday 👍🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## pepepatryk




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Maddog1970

Good to see thread still chugging along.......Casio MR-G B1000 for me today.......werewolf in the background


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Have a great day folks😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## limnoman

Evening watch while waiting for the sun set around 22:00


----------



## Relo60

Happy 7th😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## nrcooled

It's been a long Tuesday but the Seiko is helping me keep a smile on my face


----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival. I have been wearing this Heuer Microsplit around my neck today, apart from the stopwatch it has a normal time mode.


----------



## SaMaster14

Speedy just before taking it off for bed...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sanik




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Happy Wednesday folks😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## panucorodolfo

Seaforth, Halios






























Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## SaMaster14

LN today!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60

Happy😊😷Friday🙏🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## panucorodolfo

Yesterday









Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## panucorodolfo

Today























Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## THE-FURY

Wearing a Nomos Ahoi today.


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Relo60

😊🙂😷Saturday✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Ryanonarcher

New addition to the collection...!


----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival.


----------



## SaMaster14

Spectre this evening!

Now I never really focuses on "sandwich" and "sausage" dials before becoming a Panerai owner, but I guess this is technically a sandwich dial, right?

Edit: now I know this is _not_ a sandwich dial. The indicted are laser cut and filled with lume, vs a sandwich dial where there are dials layered on top of one another

And my Submersible would have a "sausage" dial?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

🙂😷Sunday😁🙏🏼🖖🏼


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Relo60

Monday greetings😁😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## Armidoro

Rocking the JLC deep sea chronograph today!









Sent from my Galaxy S20 ultra


----------



## Randy63




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60

😊😷Tuesday👍🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Relo60

Enjoy the rest Wednesday🙂😊✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## panucorodolfo

Yesterday























Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020

With another strap.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## pepepatryk

Ryanonarcher said:


> New addition to the collection...!
> View attachment 15343827


Very very nice one!!!


----------



## Relo60

Thursday greetings😊👋🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Mr Auto

Enjoy your day.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

Beautiful day in LA. Wearing the tried and true GMT Master II










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Travelller




----------



## Relo60

Happy Friday😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## SaMaster14

Omega Seamaster Spectre today. Not in an Aston, though...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Saturday greetings 😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

😊🙂😷Sunday🙏🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## Relo60

Enjoy the day/night😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## nrcooled

New addition to the collection. I believe that Tudor/Rolex need to put this clasp on everything they make


----------



## Stephen2020

With a different strap.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Tuesday greetings 😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## SaMaster14

Yellow Speedy and yellow bananas










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60

Enjoy your Wednesday 😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## Mirabello1

Marine master









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

Heading into the office for a bit










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ryanonarcher




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Mirosuaw




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

😊😷Thursday🙂✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Relo60

Happy Friday😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## SaMaster14

Early today, with some great work from home companies










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## nrcooled

I was sitting outside taking my last work call for the week and came inside to discover the Pelagos was lit up like a Christmas tree.


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Sunday cheers😊🍷😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival, I ordered a pvd bracelet for it.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Same watch, different day. Cheers😁😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

😁😷Tuesday✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival, missing seconds hand.


----------



## pepepatryk




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Relo60

Cheers to all🍷😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020

The pvd strap arrived, not a great match, but there's not much around.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## swissra




----------



## montelatici

Been doing a lot of work around my property and today, for example,I had to remove a tree that fell into our pool area last night so I like to wear my Altanus Draft Incabloc that manual winde uses a 17 jewel Unitas movement for this







. Great reliable watch that gets a lot of rough use now that I am getting a little smarter. I used to change hydraulic oild and filters on my tractors wearing my PAM104, now I keep it in the winder when I am doing that sort of work.


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## koolpep




----------



## Relo60

Friday greetings😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## SaMaster14

Omega Spectre today!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival.


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Relo60

Happy Saturday 😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival.


----------



## Relo60

Sunday cheers😊😷🙏🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Relo60

Happy Monday 😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## Relo60

Happy Tuesday😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## _Mechanical_Art_

Hublot and panerai compete for wrist time lately.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## SaMaster14

In the "office" ... and it is Tuesday, so Speedy on today. Some nice nespresso iced coffee there too!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival, vintage NOS.


----------



## Relo60

Good pm😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## SaMaster14

Feeling vintage today!

1959 Tudor x 1929 Omega

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Thursday cheers 👍🏼😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## SaMaster14

Marine layer finally lifted in LA ... weather feels like June, not August...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## elchuckee77

*Breitling Navitimer Patrouille Suisse *


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## tmvle5m

Rolex submariner


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Have a great weekend😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## swissra




----------



## Relo60

Day 2 with my Hamilton Khaki Mechanical. Weight-wise, one of the lightest watches in my collection. Even slept wearing it😊✌🏼🖖🏼.


----------



## koolpep




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60

Happy Sunday😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60

Seiko Mini Turtle today. Cheers 😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## swissra




----------



## Speedy B

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Tuesday greetings 😊👍🏼😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## SaMaster14

My Tuesday go-to!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swissra




----------



## nrcooled

Explorer today. Happy Tuesday (?) I think


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60

Good day folks😊😷✌🏼


----------



## SaMaster14

Spectre back on its "proper" Bond NATO










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptern




----------



## Speedy B

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nrcooled

The Seiko mod today


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Relo60

😀😊😷Thursday ✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## gmads




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## elchuckee77

Rolex 16018


----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival.


----------



## Relo60

Saturday greetings 😄😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## SaMaster14

Water check

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## swissra




----------



## cmann_97

Fortis F43









Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Happy Sunday🙏🏼😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Relo60

Enjoy your Monday😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## SaMaster14

Formal today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020

I put a mesh strap on this.


----------



## Relo60

😄😊😷Tuesday ✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## SaMaster14

Tuesday again!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Thee

2020-08-18_09-32-18 by Thee, on Flickr


----------



## koolpep

A day at the beach....


----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival, Tongji movement.


----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## jhdscript

*Breitling Airwolf* for me


----------



## sanik




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Tony A.H

Flieger


----------



## Relo60

Happy😊😁😷 Friday morning folks 👍🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## SaMaster14

Golf morning!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Afternoon folks😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Relo60

😀😷Sunday🙏🏼🖖🏼


----------



## cmann_97

Breitling Cross Racer









Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## King_Neptune

Relo60 said:


> 😀😷Sunday🙏🏼🖖🏼
> View attachment 15412694


Meteorite dial?


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60

qa_ii said:


> Meteorite dial?


Yes


----------



## King_Neptune

Relo60 said:


> Yes


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Pongster




----------



## Relo60

😊😷Monday✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## TrlRnr




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Mr Auto

.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## jhdscript

*Daniel JeanRichard Chronographe* for me today


----------



## Relo60

Tuesday greetings 😀😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Tony A.H

schumacher62 said:


>


Great looking watch.. love the dial color.


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## SaMaster14

Speedmaster tonight - watching the new season of Lucifer










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## SaMaster14

Feat. my WFH setup 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Wednesday greetings 😄😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## nrcooled

Gigantic watch is gigantic! I tend to wear it when using the smoker to time my cooks. The count up and count down timers are awesome for long slow cooks. Today I smoked salmon.i

Happy Wednesday folks


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

😃😷Thursday ✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## SaMaster14

Coffee time!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepepatryk




----------



## Relo60

Happy Friday 😀😷😊👍🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Happy 🙂😊😷Saturday 👍🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## montelatici




----------



## nrcooled

Enjoy the weekend folks!


----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Skellig




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60

😊😷Monday✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Pongster




----------



## Pun

Speedmaster Moonwatch


----------



## kritameth

The Panerai of G-Shocks? 😜🐸


----------



## Relo60

Tuesday greetings 😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival.


----------



## montelatici




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60

😀😊Thursday ✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## 5959HH

Bloodhound Air-King today.


----------



## Relo60

Friday cheers 😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Relo60

Enjoy the weekend 😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## swissra




----------



## eonflux




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival, Lee Cooper disposable hand wound watch, still working.


----------



## watchimus

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

😀😷Sunday🙏🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Monday cheers 😀😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Happy Tuesday😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## SaMaster14

Happy Tuesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival.


----------



## Relo60

Stephen2020 said:


> View attachment 15439993
> View attachment 15439995
> 
> 
> New arrival.


Congrats👍🏼


----------



## Stephen2020

Thanks, it's pretty good for a cheap watch!


----------



## watchimus

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## CadillacRich




----------



## Relo60

Thursday cheers 😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## SaMaster14

GMT today. Stopped at a red light at exactly the right time.

Regular photo vs portrait mode


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emiTstI

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swissra




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

😊😷Friday👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60

Have a great Saturday 👍🏼😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## SaMaster14

Still ash and soot in the air in Los Angeles 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60

Sunday greetings 😊😷✌🏼🙏🏼🖖🏼


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60

Have a great week😊😀😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60

Happy Tuesday 😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## SaMaster14

Happy Tuesday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swissra




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Happy Thursday 😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## secmar44




----------



## heineken4u

secmar44 said:


>


Can I work for you? 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival.


----------



## secmar44

heineken4u said:


> Can I work for you?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


The watch is mine, but it is one of the cars of a friend... he likes rolex


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Friday greetings 😄😷👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## franco60

16660 from 1996









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## eonflux




----------



## peterki




----------



## Relo60

Saturday cheers 😀😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## nrcooled

Tudor BB Bronze today


----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival.


----------



## Relo60

😊😷Monday👍🏼🖖🏼. Congrats on your new arrival Stephen 👍🏼


----------



## bounce




----------



## nrcooled

Beautiful sunny and cool day. Enjoy the week folks!


----------



## Stephen2020

Relo, thanks


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## SaMaster14

It's Tuesday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldman9876543

My daily beater is my coke. See my profile pic!


----------



## Relo60

Happy Tuesday 😄😷. Enjoy your watches👍🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## SubMoose

16600


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Happy Thursday 😀😄😷👍🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## SaMaster14

Grabbing coffee before work! Omega SM 300MC Spectre on a leather NATO










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Happy 😀😷Friday 👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival.


----------



## bigclive2011

This is New to me as well, these early ones with the Arabic dial are really hard to find.


----------



## jhdscript

*Breitling Avenger Seawolf*
*


  




*


----------



## MickCollins1916




----------



## Relo60

😀😷Saturday 😊✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## MickCollins1916




----------



## 5959HH

MickCollins1916 said:


>


I had the opportunity of viewing and trying on a SLA037 at an AD a couple of weeks ago. The pictures I've seen don't really do justice to the extremely nice watch it is. Well done!


----------



## 5959HH

SLA033 on a Micah Dirksen Vintager"Sahara" strap today.


----------



## MickCollins1916

5959HH said:


> I had the opportunity of viewing and trying on a SLA037 at an AD a couple of weeks ago. The pictures I've seen don't really do justice to the extremely nice watch it is. Well done!





5959HH said:


> SLA033 on a Micah Dirksen Vintager"Sahara" strap today.


Thanks!

I like your SLA033. I've picked up the 033/037/039 recently.

The 033 is definitely my favorite of them! Such a comfortable watch and great-looking. Nice strap choice.


----------



## 5959HH

MickCollins1916 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I like your SLA033. I've picked up the 033/037/039 recently.
> 
> The 033 is definitely my favorite of them! Such a comfortable watch and great-looking. Nice strap choice.


Thanks MC.


----------



## bounce

Bremont today.


----------



## Relo60

Monday greetings 😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MickCollins1916




----------



## Relo60

😊😷 Tuesday 👍🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Happy Wednesday 😁😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## ndrs63

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLSedona

The Anonimo Nautilo Bronze/DLC. Probably the only Anonimo model that IMHO was a great looking watch. Sellita movement is very accurate. A great "beater" watch for me.


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

1st of October greetings 😀😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## sanik




----------



## Sterling.GmbH




----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival. A nice watch but if you are going to buy one be aware that the bezel is fixed, it does not rotate.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## jhdscript

*MasterPiece Maurice Lacroix Chronograph*


----------



## Relo60

Friday greetings 👍🏼😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Speedy B

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## bounce

Just swapped over from my GMT to this as I am working outside.


----------



## SaMaster14

Speedy racing









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Armidoro

Got this two weeks back!









Sent from my Galaxy S20 ultra


----------



## pepepatryk




----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival.


----------



## Relo60

😊😷🙏🏼Sunday ✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15482694


That's one beauty, Clive????


----------



## bigclive2011

Relo60 said:


> That's one beauty, Clive????


Thanks, took me a few years looking admiringly at them before I "Pulled the trigger"


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

😀😷😊Monday👍🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Tuesday greetings 😀😷👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## swissra




----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival.


----------



## nrcooled

I'm not sure why I don't wear this guy more often


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## SaMaster14

GMT today!


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Happy Thursday 😄😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## bounce




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## swissra




----------



## Relo60

Friday cheers 😀😷👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## SaMaster14

Perfect NATO for the season.










Now I just need to pick up something orange for my 959. Only issue is there might be too much going on with _both_ the matte blue bezel and the cyan/light blue small second hand


----------



## nrcooled

Feeling Bronze today.


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bounce




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Relo60

Saturday cheers 😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼🍷


----------



## Yaz

Workout...done !

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

😀😷😊 Sunday 👍🏼🙏🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60

Grateful for the bounties and good health on this our Canadian Thanksgiving 🇨🇦🍗🍷👍🏼😊🖖🏼


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## peterki




----------



## Yaz

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15495481


Nice one

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Yaz

peterki said:


> View attachment 15495551


Amazing 
Love this Lange 1

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## jhdscript

*Longines HydroConquest Chronograph*
*


  




*


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## leograye




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## eonflux




----------



## jhdscript

*Corgeut Black Bay GMT* for this morning


----------



## Relo60

Greetings😀😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## nrcooled

Seiko mod today.


----------



## Relo60

Happy Thursday 😀😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## bounce

All week.


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Mirosuaw




----------



## Relo60

Friday cheers 😀😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bounce




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Relo60

Saturday cheers 😀😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Enjoy your Sunday😀😷🙏🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival. These have a metal bracelet.


----------



## Relo60

Monday cheers 😀😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Tuesday cheers 😀😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival.


----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## bounce




----------



## Relo60

What's up boys and girls? ?. Enjoy the rest of the day??????


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Ptern




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Have a great Thursday 😀😷👍🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Enjoy the rest of the day😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼

DiRenzo DRZ03 Blood Moon👍🏼


----------



## Yaz

Mine : IWC Ingénieur
Hers : DateJust 1603

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020

The Prestige came with a vintage Playa strap, i'm trying it on this watch, it looked wrong on a hidden lugs watch.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## peterki




----------



## Relo60

Have a great weekend 😀😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## bigclive2011

peterki said:


> View attachment 15515583
> 
> 
> View attachment 15515584


That's a beauty indeed.


----------



## cmann_97

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Happy Sunday folks😊😀😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Ptern

Anonimo Polluce today!


----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival.


----------



## Relo60

Early Monday greetings 😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## heineken4u

214270









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival, unfortunately running badly too fast, so got to send it back.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Mirosuaw




----------



## Relo60

Have a pleasant Tuesday 😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Hello folks😀😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Yaz

It's been months...

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Enjoy your Thursday 😄😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼. And your watches👍🏼


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Happy 🎃🎃😷 Halloween 👻👻🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Happy Sunday😀😷🙏🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Monday cheers 😀😷🙏🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## watcheyfella

Not got a Pam yet ,but hopefully soon this for now.









Sent from my SM-G770F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival.

Ps, I don't know how them stupid lines got there, really irritating.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## SaMaster14

Speedy (election*) Tuesday, today!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bounce

Gone with this today.


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Tony A.H

Sea Dweller



have a good week everyone.


----------



## eonflux




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bounce




----------



## Watchfiend12




----------



## 1st timer




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60

For Remembrance Day😑😷✌🏼👍🖖🏼


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Tony A.H

still going strong with a Rollie


----------



## pepepatryk




----------



## cmann_97

B&R for Saturday 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## ryang13

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ryang13

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Familyman310

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60

JLC Deep Sea









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival. I bought another one of these, branded Buler rather than Edward Buler, I don't know why the name difference?
I was trying to get some bad marks off the chrome and broke through to the brass, so turned the upper sufaces into full brass finish.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Have a great week😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## nrcooled

Tudor BB Bronze today. Enjoy the rest of your weekend


----------



## Speedy B

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

Big Pilot


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

😀😊😷Tuesday 👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

😀😊😷Wednesday ✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## franco60

Zenith A384 Revival on ladder bracelet









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## bounce




----------



## SaMaster14

Happy Thanksgiving!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020

I unfortunately replaced the vintage mesh strap as it had a strap loop missing.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Omega SmP on Zealande rubber strap👍🏼😀😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival. Very rough, very cheap. Integrated strap.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Relo60

😀😷Peace✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Sunday greetings 🙏🏼😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## peterki




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011

peterki said:


> View attachment 15573896


Beautiful!!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bounce




----------



## Relo60

December 1 cheers 😀😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Pongster




----------



## francorx

My anonimo on the wrist this week.


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Greetings 🖖🏼Just arrived and loving the fit and comfort, GP Laureato 38mm😀😷👍🏼✌🏼


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

😀😁😷Friday ✌🏼👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## franco60

Triple Six 16660 from 1986









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## Relo60

Saturday greetings ✋🏼😁😷🖖🏼


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Familyman310

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bounce




----------



## Relo60

Sunday cheers 🙏🏼😀😷🖖🏼


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Megalobyte

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Monday cheers 😁😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60

Happy Tuesday folks😁😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## thechancellor

116618LN


----------



## Stephen2020

I finally got this Kinetic up to full power today, after about 3 1/2 weeks of wearing it everyday, mostly on my non-watch arm, while I continued my usual rotation on my other arm.


----------



## Relo60

??Wednesday ✌???


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## eonflux




----------



## Megalobyte

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Thursday greetings 😁😷👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## GovtFunded

As temps dropped for the Fall I pulled out the 1392 on leather. However, I had to put it away to get some wrist time with this new addition.


----------



## Relo60

GovtFunded said:


> As temps dropped for the Fall I pulled out the 1392 on leather. However, I had to put it away to get some wrist time with this new addition.
> 
> View attachment 15591159


Congratulations and enjoy wearing it👍🏼


----------



## GovtFunded

Relo60 said:


> Congratulations and enjoy wearing it👍🏼


Thanks, Relo! It doesn't have that strong pop of color that your Yachtmaster, SMP, or your Bathyscape does, but I couldn't be picky when this came in. Maybe next time I can source a blue dial along those lines. It gives the watch a richness that black has difficulty matching.


----------



## ryang13

Just picked up from the AD!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

GovtFunded said:


> Thanks, Relo! It doesn't have that strong pop of color that your Yachtmaster, SMP, or your Bathyscape does, but I couldn't be picky when this came in. Maybe next time I can source a blue dial along those lines. It gives the watch a richness that black has difficulty matching.


All in good time and when you least expect it. Which is what happened to my blue ym. Just got the call in our car from an AD at the close of business hours. Almost hung up on her as I thought she was a telemarketer. She said there was a blue YM that will be put on display the next day. I was there the next day. First in.👍🏼


----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival.


----------



## Relo60

Stephen2020 said:


> View attachment 15591803
> 
> 
> New arrival.


Congrats Stephen. Enjoy👍🏼


----------



## Stephen2020

Relo60 said:


> Congrats Stephen. Enjoy👍🏼


Thanks Relo ☺


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Enjoy the weekend 😁😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Happy Saturday 😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## nrcooled

Going with the Explorer today. Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Ptern

Working day 3 of 4 today wearing my 50atmos.


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bounce




----------



## Relo60

Sunday 🙏🏼cheers 🍷😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## watchmandragon

Vintage VDB Chronograph on Gunny canvas strap:


----------



## soufiane

Miss flying

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Higs




----------



## Relo60

??Monday ✌???


----------



## bounce




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bounce




----------



## 1st timer

Omega PO XL


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Cheers 🍷🎄⛄😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## franco60

Zenith A384 Revival









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## peterki

Can't get enough of this beauty 😃


----------



## sanik




----------



## Relo60

😀😊😷Thursday ✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## mrbradley

Tudor BB58 Blue on perlon strap









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

Big Pilot


----------



## bounce

peterki said:


> Can't get enough of this beauty 😃
> 
> View attachment 15603396
> 
> 
> View attachment 15603397


That really is an amazing looking timepiece.


----------



## Relo60

Happy 😊⛄😷Friday ✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## nrcooled

Pelagos today! Happy Friday everyone


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Relo60

Hola😀😷⛄🎄🖖🏼


----------



## franco60

Aquastar Deepstar









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bounce




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Relo60

😀⛄😷Sunday🙏🏼🖖🏼⛄


----------



## ctang




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## SaMaster14

Wore the Speedmaster Racing today!


----------



## jhdscript

Bronzo today with this *Glycine Combat Sub*


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

😊😷⛄Monday 🖖🏼🎄


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60

Tuesday greetings 😊⛄😷🖖🏼🎄


----------



## Cincy2




----------



## Pongster




----------



## Pongster




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bounce




----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival, Tongji movement inside.


----------



## Relo60

Happy Wednesday 🎄⛄😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## Ptern




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Happy⛄ Christmas Eve 🙏🏼🎄😀


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival.


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Ptern

Merry Christmas ??


----------



## Relo60

Christmas greetings 🙏🏼🎄⛄🎅🏼❄


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Happy Saturday ⛄😊😷⛄🖖🏼


----------



## sebgreen

Fav watch ever.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020

Recent arrival, first wearing


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Relo60

😀😊😷Sunday ⛄🙏🏼🖖🏼


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Pongster




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Enjoy your Monday😊🎄😷⛄✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## pepepatryk

Ptern said:


> Merry Christmas
> 
> View attachment 15616823


Can I ask for ref? Cool Anonimo!


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptern

pepepatryk said:


> Can I ask for ref? Cool Anonimo!


Not sure of the ref# but it's an Anonimo Polluce. Believe it or not I just traded it the day after I took this pic, totally compulsive.


----------



## Ptern




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bounce




----------



## Relo60

Tuesday cheers 😊😀😷✌🏼⛄🖖🏼


----------



## Ptern




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## pepepatryk




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## sanik

Wysłane z mojego M2007J17G przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Relo60

Happy New Year's Eve ?????


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Ptern




----------



## Relo60

Happy New Year 🥂😊🖖🏼


----------



## bounce

Happy New Year.


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Synequano




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60

Day 2,2021. Friday cheers 🍷😊🖖🏼


----------



## sebgreen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Happy Sunday fellows🙏🏼😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Happy Monday?❄?✌???


----------



## Ptern




----------



## carlhaluss

BigEye Monday!


----------



## Relo60

Tuesday greetings 😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼❄


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ryang13

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60

New arrival,Circula Aquasport from Germany 👍🏼


----------



## Ptern




----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival, I put another strap on it, but will keep the original.


----------



## bounce




----------



## Relo60

Happy Thursday 🙂😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Simons194




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60

Friday greetings 😊😷❄✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival. It was cheap but it had a specific bracelet which was broken. I grafted in a spare expanding strap I had. It looks rough!










From the seller's pictures. In the lower right corner, part of the buckle had snapped off.


----------



## Ptern

Still in the honeymoon phase with my Type1, perfect size for a everyday watch. Comfortable to wear while I wash and wax my old toy.


----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## Relo60

😊😷😁 Saturday 👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Happy Sunday folks😊🙏🏼😷🖖🏼❄


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Mickey®

So self-deprecating.


----------



## bounce




----------



## Relo60

Happy Monday fellow hobbyists 😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## ryang13

Out for a walk with the goodest of boys.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60

Tuesday cheers 😊😷✌🏼❄🖖🏼. Zelos Mako


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## sebgreen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60

Happy Wednesday folks 😁😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Bobcat Sig

Oris TT1 LE Chrono


----------



## sebgreen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GovtFunded

Undone's Batman on an Erika's Original strap.


----------



## Stephen2020

F.v


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bounce




----------



## Relo60

Happy Thursday cheers 😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Bobcat Sig

It's a Speedy kind of day


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Awesom-O 4000

The Glashutte


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## GovtFunded

Love the big dates! And, that bezel is impressive. Very sharp.


----------



## ryang13

philskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So clean. That bracelet must be comfortable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Mickey®

Wrong thread!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Friday cheers 😊😷👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

😊😷Sunday ✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bounce




----------



## Relo60

Part 2. 😊😷Monday👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival, radio controlled, it has no crown but a recessed pusher,


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Tuesday cheers 😁😊😷❄🖖🏼


----------



## montelatici

Today the Luminor is up in the rotation.


----------



## Stephen2020

0


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

😊😷Wednesday👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

😁😊😷Thursday ✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Happy 😀😷Friday 👍🏼✌🏼🖖🏼🌬


----------



## SaMaster14

(Do)me(g)a


----------



## bounce




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Happy Saturday 😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼.


----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## koolpep

Blancpain Fifth Fathoms Bathyscaphe blue ceramic.


----------



## Relo60

Sunday cheers 👍🏼🙏🏼😁😷🖖🏼


----------



## Simons194

Just changed for a bit 👍🏻


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## DatoG

Simons194 said:


> Just changed for a bit
> View attachment 15669569


For some reason I always thought the rivets were flush with the strap! Is that one OEM?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Simons194

DatoG said:


> For some reason I always thought the rivets were flush with the strap! Is that one OEM?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your right it's aftermarket but I liked the colour of the leather ??


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Happy😄😊😷 Monday all✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bounce

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

😁😷😊Tuesday ✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Stephen2020

I nearly missed the daylight.


----------



## horrij1

Waiting for my new daily wear watch (PAM26) to arrive, so I am wearing this until it arrives.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## pepcr1




----------



## Relo60

😊😄😷Thursday 🌬✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## cerberus63

Just got a call yesterday and picked it up today.


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60

Happy Friday😁😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## bigclive2011

New arrival.


----------



## Relo60

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15678668
> 
> 
> New arrival.


Congratulations. Thoughts?


----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Stephen2020

Double


----------



## pepepatryk




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

😄😷Saturday ✌🏼🖖🏼🌬


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Happy Sunday 😊😷🙏🏼🖖🏼🌬


----------



## Mirabello1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Happy Monday 😁😷✌🏼🖖🏼🌬


----------



## Bobcat Sig

GMT Monday


----------



## Ptern




----------



## martycus




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryang13

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

😁Tuesday ✌🏼🖖🏼🌬


----------



## Cincy2




----------



## swissra

......


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## SaMaster14

Speedmaster on Tuesday!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## schumacher62

easy reader bold.


----------



## SaMaster14

Seiko Suiyobi + pups!


----------



## swissra




----------



## Relo60

Happy Wednesday 😁😷✌🏼🖖🏼🌬


----------



## Ptern




----------



## Stephen2020

*







*


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020

I took the back off this and found out it's got a Peseux movement, the 7050.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ryang13

Enjoy your Friday/weekend everyone.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Higs




----------



## SaMaster14

I don't only wear the Speedy on Tuesdays!


----------



## Relo60

Circula Aquasport. 👋🏼👋🏼😊😷Friday ✌🏼🖖🏼🌬


----------



## kalm71908

Aquaracer 500m


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Weekend cheers😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼🌬


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## CanPam

Nautilus 1st batch


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sebgreen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

CanPam said:


> Nautilus 1st batch


THIS. one of the most coveted watches in the world is being discontinued. so consider yourself lucky to rock this baby 😊 .


----------



## Relo60

Sunday cheers 😁🙏🏼😷🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

??Monday ✌????


----------



## swissra




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jhdscript

*Breitling Aerospace* for today


----------



## Ptern




----------



## ryang13

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Tuesday cheers to all 😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼🌬


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## SaMaster14

This is a very photogenic piece!


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Happy 😀😷👋🏼Wednesday ✌🏼🖖🏼🌬


----------



## Stephen2020

Wearing this again as I almost forgot I owned it. Not as good as the Darwil auto that I sold.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## pepepatryk




----------



## Relo60

Thursday greetings 😀😷✌🏼🖖🏼🌬


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## SaMaster14

Sunny here in SoCal!


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jhdscript

*Zrc Grands Fonds 1964*


----------



## martycus




----------



## NYSCOTTY




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bounce




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Getting ahead of Valentines. Have a great weekend ✌😀😷✌🏼🖖🏼🌬


----------



## Relo60

Ignition change to Nomos Club. Good night✌🏼🖖🏼🥱


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## sanik




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## pepepatryk




----------



## Relo60

Valentine's greetings ❤??????


----------



## swissra




----------



## SaMaster14

GMT this morning &#8230; then switched it up to something more red for Valentine's day


----------



## martycus

Speedmaster Mk II, ref 145.014 with racing dial


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Monday greetings 😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## swissra




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## EyeDoubleYouSee

My beloved....

STTEEELL SPPORRTSS ROOOOOLEX


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## martycus




----------



## SaMaster14

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## Ptern




----------



## Relo60

Tuesday greetings 👋🏼😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Relo60

SaMaster14 said:


> Happy Tuesday!


I keep drooling over this model especially now that it's been discontinued ??. Great choice??


----------



## SaMaster14

Relo60 said:


> I keep drooling over this model especially now that it's been discontinued . Great choice


Thank you!

And I agree, movement and size aside, I had a choice between this model and the 44mm master chronometer (Speedmaster Racing Watches | OMEGA US®). I saw them both in the metal at the boutique, and still went with the "older" model. Don't regret it one bit!


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Thursday greetings 👋🏼👋🏼😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60

Happy Friday😊😷✌🏼❄🖖🏼


----------



## martycus




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## Ptern




----------



## Stephen2020

I recently mentioned my Darwil automatic that I had sold 9 months ago, after, I decided to check out Darwil automatics on ebay and my old watch was there! So I bought it again. First 2nd period wearing today,


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## HammyMan37




----------



## Relo60

😀😷Saturday ✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## EyeDoubleYouSee




----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## machlo




----------



## Relo60

👋🏼Enjoy your Sunday 😁😷🙏🏼🖖🏼


----------



## andmont_7

Dang it I only have Panerai right now

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Ptern




----------



## Relo60

👋🏼👋🏼👋🏼Monday 😀😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Tuesday cheers 👋🏼👋🏼😁✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## jhdscript

*Breitling Avenger Seawolf*


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Tony A.H




----------



## Relo60

Thursday cheers 😊👋🏼😷🖖🏼


----------



## Mirabello1

Double duty today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martycus




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bounce

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SWilly67

Second time I've followed Phil today, on a WRUW thread today on 2 different forums


----------



## Relo60

Happy Friday 👋🏼👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bounce




----------



## Ptern




----------



## Relo60

Saturday cheers 😊😷👋🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60

Happy Sunday🙏🏼😊😷. Last day of the month ✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## SWilly67

Yesterday and today, definitely a weekend theme going on!


----------



## bounce

My Speedy has been neglected lately, so popped it on today whilst working in the garden.


----------



## koolpep




----------



## pepepatryk




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## peterki




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Perilo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

😊😷Monday March 1👍🏼


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

????Tuesday ✌???


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## subscribe.mi




----------



## SWilly67

Wearing one of my true loves


----------



## ryang13

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhdscript

*Luminox Navy Seal Phantom*

*


  




*


----------



## Relo60

Happy Wednesday 😳😳😷😀🖖🏼


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Happy Thursday 👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020

I decided to see what was going on with the orange bezel, I found it had been glued in as a replacement but the original was still underneath, in well worn condition.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## SWilly67

The big bronze brick today ?


----------



## ryang13

Enjoy your Friday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SWilly67

ryang13 said:


> Enjoy your Friday.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh man, that watch has been on my hit list. Enjoy!


----------



## ryang13

SWilly67 said:


> Oh man, that watch has been on my hit list. Enjoy!


Thank you . Definitely has taken time away from some other watches in the rotation!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

????Friday ✌???


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## SWilly67




----------



## Ptern




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Relo60

Happy weekend 😳✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Berg3.0

Still this one. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bounce

Tudor this weekend.


----------



## SWilly67

Given to me at my wedding rehearsal dinner the evening before I got married.


----------



## Relo60

Am quite liking how my Zelos Mako bronze is turning into ... a dull red rust for want of a better description.

Enjoy your Sunday 🙏🏼😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## mtnslyr

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15753463


Nice, bigclive with a big flex here. 16700?


----------



## SWilly67




----------



## lincolnunit

Not wearing my Pam is like 'switching the wife out for the girlfriend for the day'. Having said that, I hope neither reads this post!


----------



## Barolo

lincolnunit said:


> Not wearing my Pam is like 'switching the wife out for the girlfriend for the day'. Having said that, I hope neither reads this post!
> 
> View attachment 15754015


No offense, but would never think a Panerai owner would also own this watch. My head (and old eyes) hurts just looking at that. Guess I'm just a two handed base kind of guy.


----------



## lincolnunit

Can’t stick with only Pannys; everybody gets a turn! That’s what 312 pages of this post exude!

And yes...the dial on this B1 is a nightmare to look at!


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## SWilly67

Wearing the watch that I have beat the most, how it's survived since 2008 is beyond me.


----------



## Relo60

Been busy with the grandkids, hence the late evening post👋🏼👍🏼✌🏼😷🖖🏼


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## SWilly67




----------



## horrij1




----------



## elchuckee77

SWilly67 said:


>


Nice strap combo.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Wednesday cheers 😊😀👋🏼🖖🏼


----------



## SWilly67

elchuckee77 said:


> Nice strap combo.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Thanks, pretty happy with the strap purchase.


----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Cheers ???????


----------



## Stephen2020

(A fault in the photo)


----------



## Relo60

Good early morning Friday 👋🏼😊😷🥱🖖🏼


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## franco60

Zenith Revival Liberty









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## SWilly67

Wearing the Fairwind in some very, very cool and brisk wind.


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## SWilly67

Inexpensive watch with an expensive cup of coffee.


----------



## Relo60

Have a pleasant Sunday afternoon 😊😷🙏🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## SWilly67

The Murph today on a Rios strap, picked up @ Panatime


----------



## Relo60

Happy Monday 😀😷👋🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## SWilly67

Will be lending a hand in my sheet metal shop today, I'm not calling it a beater...but...


----------



## Relo60

😀😊😷Tuesday ✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Relo60

😊😷Wednesday 👋🏼🖖🏼


----------



## SWilly67

Slipped into my Long Jeans today....










Oh wait, damn Siri...I said _Longines. _

_







_


----------



## AL9C1

SWilly67 said:


> Slipped into my Long Jeans today....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wait, damn Siri...I said _Longines. _
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


Nice camel toe. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## SWilly67

AL9C1 said:


> Nice camel toe.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


As I Canadian I take offence.

That my kind friend, is a _moose knuckle_


----------



## AL9C1

SWilly67 said:


> As I Canadian I take offence.
> 
> That my kind friend, is a _moose knuckle_


Agreed. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryang13

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## SWilly67

ryang13 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love! 

Goddamit man, don't post that. Especially since Booj has one for sale on CWC. My resolve may weaken.


----------



## SaMaster14

My green for the day!


----------



## ryang13

SWilly67 said:


> I love!
> 
> Goddamit man, don't post that. Especially since Booj has one for sale on CWC. My resolve may weekend.


I saw that one he posted! I'm very happy with this one, definitely scratches the pilot itch and provides some dynamic views and angles. And the lume is awesome.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SWilly67

ryang13 said:


> I saw that one he posted! I'm very happy with this one, definitely scratches the pilot itch and provides some dynamic views and angles. And the lume is awesome.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gee thanks, that makes it so much easier to resist.  ?


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## sanik




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## SWilly67

Much to my wife disappointment, I bare absolutely no resemblance to Chris Pine. That didn't stop me from slapping on the Jack Ryan - Shadow Recruit.


----------



## Relo60

Thursday greetings 👋🏼👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## jhdscript

*Breitling Avenger Night Mission* with 300 meter water resistant


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Happy weekend 👋🏼😊😀😷🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Happy Saturday folks 😀😷🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bounce

Bremont today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SWilly67

Sipping a coffee and listening to jazz, with my fathers watch strapped on.


----------



## Relo60

😊😷 Sunday 🙏🏼🖖🏼


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Ptern




----------



## harry1416




----------



## Stephen2020

I missed most of the daylight again.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SWilly67

I think someone scratched the dial....


----------



## Relo60

Monday greetings 👋🏼👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## horrij1

A little Mirco from Australia...


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## peterki




----------



## SWilly67

Electric Blue today, been wearing it since I tried on&purchased it in St Maarten in 2008.


----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## ryang13

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

???Tuesday ✌???


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## swissra




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bounce




----------



## sanik




----------



## ryang13

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SWilly67

What's large and has some weight like a Panerai....










One of these


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour




----------



## Relo60

Happy Wednesday folks👋🏼😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## SWilly67

Wearing Daddy's favourite today. No significant complications, pedestrian movement, overlooked brand...but I tell ya, this may be my favourite. And to continue my streak this week - another diver on rubber.


----------



## jhdscript

*Casio MudMaster* for today


----------



## JDCfour




----------



## Relo60

Cheers boys😁😷✌🏼👋🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## SWilly67

El Primero today


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

😀😷Friday 👋🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Relo60

3rd change for Friday. Typically I stick to one or two. Just felt like it😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival, I saw a thing on youtube about the world's smallest automatic, so I decided to get a small automatic.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## SWilly67

I know it's a Sinn to leave the Panerai in the box, but I'm honeymooning with this one this week.

*







*


----------



## wwiseman

I'm surprised this thread has been approved by admin!!


----------



## Relo60

Saturday cheers 😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## nrcooled

Tudor Pelagos today


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## SWilly67

A lot of dial considering the price point.


----------



## Lowpeak

Happy Palm Sunday!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skellig

Omega day.


----------



## CMSgt Bo

fernotime said:


> I'm surprised this thread has been approved by admin!!


Is there a community rule being broken here?

I'm wearing this:


----------



## bounce




----------



## bigclive2011

wwferno said:


> I'm surprised this thread has been approved by admin!!


Welcome to the forum.

A mod in the making eh??

And what rule is this thread breaking just so us rule breakers know?


----------



## Relo60

Lionel Ritchie's words...." easy like Sunday morning ". Cheers ??????????


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## SWilly67

Without a doubt my most comfortable watch, just became more comfy with the addition of a Combat strap.


----------



## peterki




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60

Happy Monday 👋🏼😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## SWilly67

Being patriotic and wearing my Canadian micro-brand today.


----------



## thewatchidiot

I just put this Vertex on an Erika original I ordered. It's a row piece nato style she makes.










~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
"what's life without whimsy"


----------



## Relo60

Tuesday cheers??????


----------



## JDCfour




----------



## bounce




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## dtdomination




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## SWilly67

Murph and I on the last day of our fiscal year, things are getting a little crazy. Where is TARS when I need him?


----------



## Robert999




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## JDCfour

Damasko DB5


----------



## AL9C1

TexasTee said:


> View attachment 15798354


Would this happen to be an original Strat Plus?

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wwiseman

bigclive2011 said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> A mod in the making eh??
> 
> And what rule is this thread breaking just so us rule breakers know?


@bigclive2011 Apologies for my bad taste in humour... 
I think I've been in my Panerai cave too long...


----------



## wwiseman

CMSgt Bo said:


> Is there a community rule being broken here?
> 
> I'm wearing this:
> 
> View attachment 15793173


Please see my reply to @bigclive2011 ... 
PS. That dial is truly mesmerising!


----------



## Relo60

Last day of March, Happy Wednesday 👍🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60

??Thursday ??✌???

Circula Aquasport


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## SWilly67

Having a lovely honeymoon with this...


----------



## JDCfour




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60




----------



## Stephen2020

*







*


----------



## ryang13

philskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sweeeeeeeeeet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JDCfour




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## SWilly67

It's probably a Sinn to not wear the PAM today, but it is what it is cuz!










If I would have planned this out, could have picked up some Easter shoes for the PAM


----------



## Relo60

Enjoy your Easter🙏🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## pepepatryk




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bounce

Starting with this today.


----------



## sanik




----------



## SWilly67

The itinerary today calls for a GADA, and this suits the bill.


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Happy Monday 😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Dave.R

A new addition.









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## nrcooled

It's been awhile since I've worn this guy.


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## SWilly67

Triple B on a Rubber B.


----------



## JDCfour




----------



## Relo60

Tuesday greetings 👋🏼✌🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JDCfour




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Wednesday greetings 👋🏼😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## philskywalker

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15813853


Beautiful

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## bigclive2011

philskywalker said:


> Beautiful
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you, just not good for telling the time ?


----------



## bigclive2011

This one is though.


----------



## philskywalker

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15815824
> 
> 
> This one is though.


Looks right to me lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Friday cheers 👋🏼😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Dave.R

Todays choice...









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour




----------



## Relo60

Hello folks👋🏼😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

😁😊😷Happy Sunday greetings 👋🏼🙏🏼🖖🏼


----------



## SWilly67

The love affair continues... SWilly67+LLD


----------



## Tony A.H

Pilot today.

Meridian.


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Tclassen

216570 Explorer 2 

Instagram: thewatch_guy


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## SWilly67

This lovely hunk of metal today.


----------



## AL9C1

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15821612


Great piece Clive! 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1

SWilly67 said:


> This lovely hunk of metal today.


Great hunk of metal. Great piece of leather also. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SWilly67

AL9C1 said:


> Great hunk of metal. Great piece of leather also.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Thanks, arguably this and my Panerai are my favourites.


----------



## Relo60

Monday cheers 👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## nrcooled

It's been a VERY long time since I've worn my IWC pilot. Nice to have her back on the wrist


----------



## EyeDoubleYouSee

my discontinued gem


----------



## Mirabello1

Hammy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mirabello1

SWilly67 said:


> This lovely hunk of metal today.


Love this Look !!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Mirabello1 said:


> View attachment 15822752
> 
> View attachment 15822753
> 
> View attachment 15822754
> 
> Hammy
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks great to see one in the flesh. Did you get that on the Hamiltpn Mesh? If so, how is the feel of the mesh?

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mirabello1

brash47 said:


> Looks great to see one in the flesh. Did you get that on the Hamiltpn Mesh? If so, how is the feel of the mesh?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


I didn't get it on the mesh because they didn't have it in stock..But I have a mesh on order ...overall this watch looks and feels great on the wrist...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mirabello1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cfosterm




----------



## brash47

Mirabello1 said:


> I didn't get it on the mesh because they didn't have it in stock..But I have a mesh on order ...overall this watch looks and feels great on the wrist...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I ordered a mesh as well for mine....the older model.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

AL9C1 said:


> Great piece Clive!
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Why thank you.

My retirement gift.......to myself.


----------



## bigclive2011

Cfosterm said:


> View attachment 15823318


Erm??


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## SWilly67

Back to back Zenith days


----------



## Relo60

Happy Tuesday 😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## SWilly67

I feel that a leisurely swim may be in the agenda today, since I like to casually swim @ 1000m I selected appropriately.


----------



## Relo60

Enjoy your day 😁😊👋🏼😷🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## pampermypam




----------



## JDCfour




----------



## jhdscript

*Yema Bronze Superman GMT*


----------



## Relo60

👋🏼👋🏼😊😷 Thursday ✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## SWilly67




----------



## Relo60

???Friday ✌???


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SWilly67

Saturday is a day of Sinn.


----------



## Relo60

Happy weekend folks😁😷👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## SWilly67

Relo60 said:


> Happy weekend folks😁😷👍🏼🖖🏼
> 
> View attachment 15832019


Oh man, I still love it.

I actually followed 4 sales threads on this exact watch through Dec and Jan. I had other targets to focus on, but I really want to add this one. IMO it cannot be beat on that rubber strap. Perfect.


----------



## Relo60

SWilly67 said:


> Oh man, I still love it.
> 
> I actually followed 4 sales threads on this exact watch through Dec and Jan. I had other targets to focus on, but I really want to add this one. IMO it cannot be beat on that rubber strap. Perfect.


Thanks SWilly.

The gray was on my list since it came out then the white dial complicated matters. But the gray won out as you seldom find a gray dial done beautifully. Two things that made me hesitate was the size and strap. I have 6.5" wrists. But when I learned Omega has a short version of the rubber strap, I requested my AD to replace it with a shorter strap. Now a great fit. The fit Feels and looks like my other SMP which was the previous model.

For the quality/price ratio, it's up there imo. Just downloaded and printed from Omega the actual testing they did on my watch to store in my Omega box. I suspect they may have a green dial coming out which is now the rage among other brands.

Good luck


----------



## bounce




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bounce

Still wearing this.


----------



## SWilly67

Strapped on a disposable today


----------



## zonswatches

PAM Sunday


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Day 2 with the Seamaster👍🏼👍🏼. Good evening👋🏼👋🏼.


----------



## cerberus63

Brunch at Abe & Louie's in Boston


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## SWilly67

As the fat bastard AC3 says...it's an OMEEEEEEEEGGGGGggggggaaaaa.


----------



## Tony A.H

S-D


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Happy Monday folks😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼. Stay ➕


----------



## JDCfour




----------



## pepepatryk




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Relo60

Happy Tuesday 👋🏼👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## SWilly67

Channeling my Interstellar today.


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tedo

Green GMT


----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## SWilly67

There goes my plans to get the flower beds ready for planting...


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Relo60

😊😁😷Wednesday ✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## SWilly67

Cocktails, cocktails...cigarettes, cocktails....


----------



## ryang13

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

😄😃😷Thursday👋🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## saidm

Tgif









Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## SWilly67

Good morning folks, this is your Pilot speaking...


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Friday greetings 👋🏼👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## DaleEArnold

VDB with Tantalum Case and Vinage Rolex Perpetual Movement.


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Terry M.




----------



## sanik




----------



## Relo60

Happy Saturday 😊👋🏼😷🖖🏼.


----------



## saidm

Exp II









Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## SWilly67

Jumped into the Way-back-Machine and strapped on my fathers daily wear from 1958.


----------



## elchuckee77

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15801048


Nice.

Sent from my SM-G998U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

elchuckee77 said:


> Nice.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U1 using Tapatalk


Thanks.

Bought it for a twice, maybe soon three times cancelled diving trip to the Maldives.


----------



## Relo60

Happy 😊😷Sunday 🙏🏼🖖🏼folks.


----------



## Jetrider




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## SWilly67

This little fella' keeps on punching waaaayyyyy outside it's weight class.


----------



## Relo60

🙂😷🙏🏼 Monday ✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## JDCfour




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sanik




----------



## jhdscript

Today it's *Rolex Gmt Master II Vintage*


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## SWilly67

Khaki titanium today.


----------



## bounce

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

It being Tuesday:


----------



## Relo60

Happy Tuesday 👋🏼👋🏼😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Relo60

SaMaster14 said:


> It being Tuesday:


A favourite of mine among its peers??


----------



## SaMaster14

Relo60 said:


> A favourite of mine among its peers


Thank you! I really do like the 40mm Racing. I actually prefer it (on my wrist) to the Moonwatch.


----------



## ryang13

TexasTee said:


> View attachment 15850311


Super slick. That white dial with the blue accents is clean!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## SWilly67

This little fella gave me 104 reasons to strap it on today.


----------



## JDCfour




----------



## SaMaster14

New acquisition as of Monday&#8230; can't seem to take it off!


----------



## Relo60

Happy Wednesday 👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival.


----------



## Tedo

Blue ...


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Cfosterm




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sanik




----------



## SWilly67

WFH LLD


----------



## Relo60

Happy Friday ???????


----------



## SaMaster14

Friday fun!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## pampermypam




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bounce




----------



## SWilly67

It's the first of the month, that calls for an #elprimero day


----------



## Relo60

1st day of May😊😁😷. Enjoy✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## ryang13

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gmads




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Manstrom




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bounce




----------



## SWilly67

The OG - Electric Blue.


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Happy 😊😷😁Sunday ✌🏼🖖🏼🙏🏼


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## SWilly67

Yikes, this is NOT May weather.


----------



## JDCfour




----------



## Relo60

Happy Monday 👋🏼😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼. Out for a walk with a bit of a drizzle💦


----------



## Manstrom




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## nrcooled

Finally mounted the sailcloth strap to my 3717 after having it sit in my strap box for over a year. I'm liking the look so far.


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

All good👍🏼😊🖖🏼


----------



## Ptern




----------



## maguirejp

Relo60 said:


> Happy 😊😷😁Sunday ✌🏼🖖🏼🙏🏼
> 
> View attachment 15860469


That blue dial is awesome


----------



## maguirejp




----------



## maguirejp

Cfosterm said:


> View attachment 15855679
> View attachment 15855680


Beautiful watch. Congratulations


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## swissra




----------



## Relo60

Happy Wednesday 👋🏼👋🏼😊😷👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## mjrchabot

Wore my OP36 today... had the 773 on the wrist for the last week since getting it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swissra




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saidm

Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## koolpep




----------



## JLVox

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Manstrom




----------



## SWilly67

This is your pilot speaking, does anyone know how to turn on an airplane?


----------



## JDCfour




----------



## Relo60

Happy Thursday 😊😷🖖🏼. Circula Aquasport today👍🏼✔


----------



## nrcooled

Enjoying a beautiful spring day with a beer in the porch after work. The IWC Pilot Chrono 3717 is keeping me company


----------



## cmann_97

Bell & Ross

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Manstrom




----------



## jhdscript

*Yema Superman GMT Bronze*

*


  




*


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## SWilly67

I think it's official, the BBB is staying on the Rubberb


----------



## Relo60

Friday cheers 👋🏼👋🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## SaMaster14

"Spectre" today!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Manstrom




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SWilly67

Khaki titanium today.


----------



## bounce




----------



## Relo60

Have a great weekend 👋🏼✌🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Manstrom




----------



## nrcooled

Happy Mother's Day!


----------



## Relo60

Happy Mother's Day ???❤✌???


----------



## JDCfour




----------



## Manstrom




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## SWilly67

A tad early for cocktail time.


----------



## Relo60

😀😊Monday 😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Manstrom




----------



## SWilly67

I managed to find my way around, get this...._without _an Explorer. I guess I was lucky this time.


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sanik




----------



## SWilly67

Still braving the odds. Without an Alpinist or Explorer I'm probably taking a big chance...


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Friday greetings 👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Pongster




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rodentman

Whoops I posted a Panerai. Sorry...


----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival, NOS, none working date, but the time works ok.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JDCfour




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sanik




----------



## SWilly67

Me and the senior citizen today.


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## SWilly67

That time you wear a watch that makes your Panerai look/feel small..


----------



## ryang13

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour




----------



## Relo60

😀😊😷Tuesday 👋🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## SWilly67

Morning decision, another coffee or do we try and keep the RPM's down today...


----------



## JDCfour




----------



## nrcooled

Taking my 4th meeting today outside. I've got good company with me.


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## SWilly67

Preparing to time...errr....stuff. Ya, thats it.


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Pongster




----------



## SWilly67

BBB


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## JDCfour




----------



## Ptern




----------



## SaMaster14

Worldtimer!


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Pongster




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Happy Saturday 😀😊🖖🏼👋🏼


----------



## cerberus63




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Pongster




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## SWilly67

Lazing around on a holiday weekend.


----------



## sanik




----------



## Relo60

Happy Sunday folks👋🏼🙏🏼😷😊🖖🏼


----------



## JDCfour




----------



## mjrchabot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## peterki




----------



## mjrchabot

On a hike&#8230;










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Happy 😊😷Victoria Day🇨🇦🇬🇧✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011

peterki said:


> View attachment 15900546
> 
> 
> View attachment 15900547


We should make it compulsory that you must post this watch every day 😍


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JDCfour




----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## Relo60

😊😀😷Tuesday✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival, NOS, the date works on this one.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

😀😊😷Wednesday ✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## radarcontact

Sinn U1 SDR


----------



## Stephen2020

First wearing of a watch I bought last July, it turned out to be non-working. I fitted a new movement today. The strap is not original, would have had 'Sports' on it.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Mirabello1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

😊😷Thursday 👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival, NOS.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SWilly67

I'm not doing ANY Seamastering today @ 8C.


----------



## peterki




----------



## SaMaster14

Heading back east for the weekend! time set to NY and GMT hand/bezel set to home time!


----------



## Relo60

😊😷😁Friday ✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Enjoy your watches👍🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Manstrom




----------



## SWilly67

Left bicep needs a workout today, strapped on this to give myself an all day work out.


----------



## pepepatryk




----------



## Relo60

Sunday greetings 👋🏼😊😷🙏🏼


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## SWilly67

And the Sinning continues.


----------



## jhdscript

*Seiko Seikonaut Full Gold*


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Monday cheers 👋🏼😊✌🏼😷🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## SWilly67

I'm starting to realize I'd be happy with a watch box solely occupied by Zenith and Panerai. I should have this figured out in 10 yrs or so... ??


----------



## Relo60

Tuesday greetings 👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## sanik




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Wednesday cheers 😊😷👋🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## mjrchabot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Pongster




----------



## Manstrom




----------



## Relo60

Hello👋🏼👋🏼Thursday 😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival.


----------



## R_P_C




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Happy Friday😊😷👋🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## franco60

Vacheron Constantin Overseas









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## bounce

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97

Alpina for Saturday 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Saturday cheers ??????.


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## Messina




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Pongster




----------



## SWilly67

Tooter today.


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Relo60

Sunday Blessings 🙏🏼😊😅✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Pongster




----------



## Relo60

Monday cheers 👋🏼👋🏼😊😷✌🏼👋🏼


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## SWilly67

Quite happy to add this to my box.


----------



## Relo60

SWilly67 said:


> Quite happy to add this to my box.


Congratulations👍🏼. love the fit and finish when I tried this on at the AD👌🏼


----------



## Stephen2020

Le Chat watch

Trying it in video form.


----------



## Relo60

Good day folks 👋🏼😊😄🖖🏼


----------



## Relo60

Stephen2020 said:


> Le Chat watch
> 
> Trying it in video form.


It works👍🏼


----------



## Stephen2020

Relo60 said:


> It works👍🏼


Yes_, _a lot more effort, but that's ok for a skeleton watch


----------



## Obi-wan

Time to roll up the sleeves and hit some golf balls!


----------



## SWilly67

Relo60 said:


> Congratulations👍🏼. love the fit and finish when I tried this on at the AD👌🏼


Thank you kind sir, I've wanted one for a couple of years. I really like it!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Pongster




----------



## SWilly67

WFH, todays office choice.


----------



## Lazman678

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Happy Wednesday folks👋🏼😄😊🖖🏼


----------



## sanik




----------



## Stephen2020

l

New arrival.


----------



## Smithsj716




----------



## sanik




----------



## Smithsj716

On a side note, I'm really loving this B&R sailcloth strap for a GADA


----------



## Relo60

Happy Thursday👏🏼😊✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## SWilly67

I Defy you to tell me this isn't a beauty of a piece


----------



## Relo60

😊😀😷Friday 🖖🏼


----------



## Smithsj716

I thought it best to break out something timeless today

Air King 14000


----------



## SaMaster14

Desk diving today!


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Manstrom




----------



## bounce




----------



## Smithsj716

Other end of the spectrum today


----------



## Relo60

Smithsj716 said:


> I thought it best to break out something timeless today
> 
> Air King 14000
> View attachment 15935100


Nothing more precious than the life you're holding?????. Congratulations


----------



## Relo60

Enjoy your Saturday folks👍🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Tony A.H

Stephen2020 said:


> View attachment 15931950
> l
> 
> New arrival.


Congratulations.great looking watch.

every time i see a Mondaine ,i right away get teleported to Switzerland while on the platform of the Train stations staring at the Clock. 
love the seconds hand *stop2go* function .. does yours have it ?.


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## horrij1




----------



## Stephen2020

Tony A.H said:


> Congratulations.great looking watch.
> 
> every time i see a Mondaine ,i right away get teleported to Switzerland while on the platform of the Train stations staring at the Clock.
> love the seconds hand *stop2go* function .. does yours have it ?.


Tony,
Thanks, I got it in a job lot, selling the other three I hope will take a big chunk out of the net spend. Yes, great minimalist design, so easy to read, including very low light with the contrast. This is not a stop2go watch, it has a Ronda 519 movement.


----------



## Manstrom




----------



## Relo60

Sunday cheers 👋🏼😊😷🙏🏼🖖🏼


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Relo60

Have a great week👍🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## SWilly67

Rolling with the OG in my collection today.


----------



## Smithsj716




----------



## SaMaster14

Speedy on Tuesday!


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Lazman678

And again today&#8230;

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nrcooled

Smithsj716 said:


> On a side note, I'm really loving this B&R sailcloth strap for a GADA
> 
> View attachment 15932675
> 
> View attachment 15932674


It is a good combo!


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## swissra




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Relo60

😊😄😷Wednesday 👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## SWilly67

Back with another Z


----------



## nrcooled

Feeling bronze today


----------



## Relo60

Enjoy your day&#8230;.and watches??✌???


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival, Trelawn, a sister brand of Chateau.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## SWilly67

And another Zenith to close out the week.


----------



## Relo60

😄😊😷Friday ✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival, Full Force, another sister brand of Chateau.


----------



## Manstrom




----------



## KP9

SKX007!!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nixapaneraiguy

Seiko "Save the Oceans" Turtle...


----------



## Relo60

😄😊😷Saturday ✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Smithsj716




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ryang13

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Relo60

Father's Day greetings ???✌???


----------



## Speedy B

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Speedy B

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60

Enjoy your Monday👍🏼😊🖖🏼


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival, a wooden watch!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011

Stephen2020 said:


> View attachment 15954642
> View attachment 15954643
> 
> 
> New arrival, a wooden watch!


Be careful when walking past a lathe 😉


----------



## Stephen2020

bigclive2011 said:


> Be careful when walking past a lathe 😉


Yes! Or past furniture with woodworm!


----------



## horrij1




----------



## Relo60

Tuesday greetings 👋🏼👋🏼😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Hello Wednesday 👋🏼✔😊✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## swissra




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## SWilly67

I just realized Sinn sold me a watch with a scratched dial.


----------



## Relo60

Thursday greetings 👋🏼👋🏼😊✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## zevon

Hi
Richard Chronograph










Richard


----------



## Relo60

😀😊😷Friday ✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival.


----------



## zevon

Hi
Sinn 203 Ti Ar










Richard


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## benson70




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Saturday greetings 👋🏼😊✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## swissra




----------



## zevon

Hi
Eberhard Tazio Nuvolari










Richard


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bounce




----------



## Relo60

Enjoy your Sunday 🙏🏼😊🖖🏼


----------



## zevon

Hi
Sinn 103 St Sa E, one of 300










Richard


----------



## KP9

just took my DJ out for a clean... isn't it tiny?


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

😊😄Monday ✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## nrcooled

Off to a good start this week. Easy Monday!


----------



## zevon

Hi
Enicar Sherpa Jet 33










Richard


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Smithsj716

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Happy Tuesday 👋🏼😊😁🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival, Paulo Franchi, another Chateau brand.


----------



## zevon

Hi
Sinn 903 Valjoux 7740










Richard


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Manstrom




----------



## Relo60

Wednesday cheers😄👋🏼😊🖖🏼


----------



## mjrchabot

Just arrived today.. I'm absolutely over the moon for it. First Cartier and I'm extremely impressed.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

mjrchabot said:


> Just arrived today.. I'm absolutely over the moon for it. First Cartier and I'm extremely impressed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats??


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## zevon

Hi
Vintage Sinn 103,Valjoux 726










Richard


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011

mjrchabot said:


> Just arrived today.. I'm absolutely over the moon for it. First Cartier and I'm extremely impressed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations, great looking watch with such a history, love the blued hands ?


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Relo60

Happy Canada Day👋🏼😊🇨🇦🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## zevon

Hi
Excelsior Park Monte Carlo, black dial



















Richard


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zevon

Hi
Excelsior Park Monte Carlo, white dial










Richard


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Manstrom




----------



## Tony A.H

Manstrom said:


>


*
Lovely combo  😎.
how do you like the Strap, in terms of comfort and quality ?.
i suppose it's a Rubber-B . right?*


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## zevon

Hi
Excelsior Park EP 40-68










Richard


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

😄😊Sunday 🙏🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## zevon

Hi
Excelsior Park Multichron Pilot










Richard


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

👋🏼😊Monday ✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## zevon

Hi
Bulova Marine Star Valjoux 7740










Richard


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

😀😊Tuesday ✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916




----------



## zevon

Hi
Bulova Marine Star 7731


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Smithsj716

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Wednesday greetings 👋🏼😊🖖🏼


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival, NOS.


----------



## zevon

Hi
Vintage Sinn EP 40-68










Richard


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## SWilly67

Tooter on RubberB


----------



## Relo60

Happy Thursday 😊😄✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Smithsj716

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival, part 2.


----------



## zevon

Hi
Zenith A.Cairelli










Richard


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## SWilly67

FORE!


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Happy Friday 😄😊🖖🏼


----------



## bounce

This arrived today, very impressed with it.


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## zevon

Hi
Vintage Sinn Decimal










Richard


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Happy Sunday 🙏🏼😀😊🖖🏼


----------



## Smithsj716

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## zevon

Hi
Tutima Military










Richard


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Zelos Mako Monday😀😊👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## SWilly67

Zenith today.


----------



## zman818

Zeblot lol


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## zevon

Hi
Vintage Junghans Bundeswehr










Richard


----------



## bigclive2011

zman818 said:


> View attachment 15994362
> Zeblot lol


Great looking watch, but can you tell the time on it? 😉


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Smithsj716

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Relo60

When RW released the Frank Sinatra edition of their Maestro series, I grabbed the chance to get one. One of my favourite singers, Frank Sinatra👍🏼👍🏼


----------



## bounce




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## SWilly67




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SWilly67




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020

I sold my Le Gant Kinetic, then a few weeks later I bought the black dial version!
It has a horizontal fracture in the crystal, it looks like someone tried to prise it out with a knife or screwdriver.
The watch was non-working, last night I fitted a new capacitor, it's running fine now.


----------



## SWilly67

Rockin' the EP today.


----------



## Smithsj716

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bounce




----------



## nrcooled

Enjoying the Sea Dweller today


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Scurfa tonight. Cheers 😊👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bounce




----------



## Relo60

Happy Saturday 👋🏼😀😊🖖🏼


----------



## Smithsj716

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival.


----------



## Relo60

😊😀👋🏼Sunday 🙏🏼🖖🏼


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bounce




----------



## pepepatryk




----------



## Relo60

😊😷😁Monday 👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Smithsj716

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Smithsj716

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Tuesday cheers 👋🏼😊😀🖖🏼


----------



## zevon

Hi
Bulova Marine Star Flyback Valjoux 725










Richard


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Smithsj716

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Wednesday cheers 👋🏼😊🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Smithsj716

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

😀😊😷Thursday 👋🏼🖖🏼


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## Ptern




----------



## zevon

Hi
Breitling Navitimer 806 boxed 10 with AOPA dial










Richard


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## SWilly67

I don't save the bright straps just for my Panerai....


----------



## ryang13

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peterki




----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival.


----------



## Pongster




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## pepepatryk




----------



## Relo60

Saturday cheers 👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## horrij1

Just in today!


----------



## schoutedeni

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bounce




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

horrij1 said:


> Just in today!
> View attachment 16018224
> 
> 
> Congratulations. Great choice. Enjoy👍🏼


----------



## Relo60

Sunday cheers 🙏🏼😷😊🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## SWilly67

Zenith doing the heavy lifting.


----------



## Relo60

A really happy Monday to all 😄😊👋🏼😷🖖🏼


----------



## KP9

My classic DJ...


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## SWilly67




----------



## Relo60

Hello Tuesday 👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Wednesday cheers 😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020

_







_


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Watch OCD

Enjoying my 1st Gshock. Day 2


----------



## Relo60

Thursday cheers 😊👋🏼😷🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bounce




----------



## Relo60

Friday cheers 😊😀🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## peterki




----------



## WatchThinker

Today's espresso buddy is one of my long time companions &#8230;.


----------



## Practical Orb




----------



## ryang13

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

😊👋🏼😷Sunday 🙏🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## SWilly67

From Le Locle today.


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## catspispenguins

Brite


----------



## SWilly67

Ready to rock the pool on a holiday Monday.


----------



## Jean1888

Laco


----------



## Relo60

Happy Monday 😀😊😷👋🏼🖖🏼


----------



## peterki




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## WatchThinker

My SKX007 out with me this morning &#8230;.


----------



## SWilly67

Another Zenith today.


----------



## Relo60

Hello folks 👋🏼👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## fgarian




----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## fgarian




----------



## Relo60

😁👋🏼😷Wednesday ✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Smithsj716

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe

GW-9400DCJ-1JF "Master in Desert Camouflage" Carbon Fiber Rangeman (09/2016) to protect us from division and ignorance; all lives do matter!! Have a safe, just, and healthy Thursday y'all!!! ?? ?


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

😀😊Thursday 👋🏼✌🏼🖖🏼

Circula Aquasport today👍🏼


----------



## SWilly67

The LLD is feeling like an old friend today.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## SWilly67




----------



## Relo60

Olympic cheers👍🏼😊🥇🥈🥉🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival, 6 jewels movement.


----------



## swissra




----------



## Relo60

Happy Saturday 👋🏼😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

😀😊😷🙏🏼Sunday ✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Smithsj716

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Watch OCD

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 16046019


Looks great.
Steel or whitegold?
Is this an OEM strap or after market? Did it come with the rubber strap or you changed later? Is this the same strap as on the yacht master?


----------



## nrcooled

Trying out a new strap on the Pelagos. This is the first time I've pulled it off of the bracelet.


----------



## Relo60

Monday cheers 😅😊😷👋🏼🖖🏼


----------



## KP9

WFO today....


----------



## KP9

nrcooled said:


> Trying out a new strap on the Pelagos. This is the first time I've pulled it off of the bracelet.


perfect combo for a white-tee and blue jeans day!


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

😊😷Tuesday ✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Smithsj716

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## horrij1




----------



## nrcooled

Wearing the big boy today


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Mini Turtle Ice Frost SBDY109, part 3. Cheers 👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Smithsj716

I can't seem to take this thing off









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## martycus




----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival, eta version, looks good but feels gigantic, don't know how long i'll keep it.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Smithsj716

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Lunch under a red umbrella 😮😲😊🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bounce




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

😊👋🏼😷Saturday ✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Pongster




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Tony A.H

martycus said:


>


*" We'll see you on the other side "*
Great watch.. what is your wrist size please ?


----------



## JustAbe

Yesterday









Today


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Happy Sunday 😊👋🏼🙏🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## catspispenguins




----------



## bounce




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## Relo60

Happy Monday folks😀😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## JustAbe

The other living jewel and swimming art for today!! 👍😷


----------



## KP9

Happy Tuesday!
And once my Pam 25 is sold...I will no longer be a Paneristi.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Relo60

😀😊😷Tuesday ✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## pepepatryk




----------



## JustAbe

Good morning, and in case I don't see ya: Good afternoon, good evening, and good night!! 👍😷


----------



## KP9




----------



## Relo60

😊😀😷Wednesday ✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## sanik




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60

Happy Thursday folks✔😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## JustAbe

Red DW-8200NT-4JR LE "FROGMAN 2000", 09/2000, Froggy for today!! Have a safe and healthy Froggy Friday, folks!! ??


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Friday greetings 👋🏼👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼

Sinn take 2.


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## DS/B MCS




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## sebgreen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## peterki




----------



## Relo60

Happy Saturday folks 👍🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## catspispenguins

Anonimo and Peroni


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe

Earlier!!









Now!!


----------



## Relo60

Watch of the day 👍🏼👍🏼. Happy Sunday 👋🏼🙏🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bounce




----------



## JustAbe

Yesterday









Today


----------



## Relo60

Happy Monday folks 😀😷🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## Pongster




----------



## Relo60

Tuesday greetings 👋🏼👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## SaMaster14

Picked up this brand new Racing on Sunday &#8230; Speedy Tuesday, today!


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## JustAbe

Another 3186 for today!! Stay safe and healthy, everyone!! 👍😷


----------



## Relo60

Happy Wednesday 😀😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Happy Thursday folks 👋🏼👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bounce




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## nrcooled

It's been too long since I've worn this guy. Ebel 1911 Discovery


----------



## Relo60

Happy Friday 😀😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## JustAbe

PP. Have a great Friday!! 👍😷


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011

JustAbe said:


> PP. Have a great Friday!! 👍😷
> View attachment 16085930


🥰😍🥰😍


----------



## JustAbe

bigclive2011 said:


> 🥰😍🥰😍


🙏 👍 🙏 👍


----------



## JustAbe

Have a just, safe, and healthy weekend, mates!!! 👍😷


----------



## Relo60

Saturday cheers 👋🏼👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Pongster




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bounce




----------



## Relo60

Sunday cheers 👋🏼😊😷🙏🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## watchimus

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## Smithsj716

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Enjoy your day 😀😊😷🖖🏼✔


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Happy 😊😀😷👋🏼Wednesday ✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Thursday greetings 👋🏼👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## Stephen2020

Recent arrival, first wearing.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## Pongster




----------



## Relo60

Happy Friday folks 👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## Eisenhammer

Enjoy the weekend, gents.


----------



## JustAbe

Have a just, great, safe, and healthy weekend, my friends!!! GMW-B5000KL-9JR Kolor 35th Anniversary LE 07/2018


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Happy Saturday folks 👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Pongster




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## Relo60

Happy Sunday folks 😊😷🙏🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## Relo60

Hello folks👋🏼👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## JustAbe

Happy Labor Day US!!


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JustAbe

Have a safe, just, healthy Tuesday, my friends!!! 👍😷


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Smithsj716

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikegpd

116500 on oysterflex


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## King_Neptune

Tudor North Flag:


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## catspispenguins

Anonimo with a diet coke


----------



## Relo60

👋🏼😊😷Wednesday 👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Smithsj716

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster




----------



## nrcooled

Sea Dweller today


----------



## Relo60

😀👋🏼👋🏼Thursday 😷🖖🏼


----------



## KP9

TGIF!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## KP9

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 16112386


Your sub is in its original condition and unpolished?


----------



## peterki




----------



## Relo60

Hello Friday 👋🏼👋🏼👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Saturday cheers 👋🏼👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Smithsj716

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## JustAbe

One of the other 3!!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Relo60

Sunday greetings 👋🏼😊😷🙏🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Relo60

Good night??✌??


----------



## Hollywood Quiet

Squale ondo


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## Relo60

Monday cheers 👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼. #2 for the day 👍🏼👍🏼


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smithsj716

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

#3 for the day, Raymond Weil Maestro, Frank Sinatra Edition👍🏼👍🏼👍🏼


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## 54B

King_Neptune said:


> View attachment 16116982


Snap (or close enough)! Have put mine on leather for now as I find it a bit more comfortable and therefore the watch gets a bit more wrist time.


----------



## Relo60

Tuesday greetings 😀😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

😊😷👋🏼Wednesday 🖖🏼✌🏼


----------



## 54B

It looks like rain today so I'm sticking with 300m WR even without a Panerai. JLC Polaris Mariner Date


----------



## Smithsj716

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

😊😀😷 Thursday ✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## catspispenguins




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Happy Friday 👋🏼👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## bigclive2011

JustAbe said:


> View attachment 16127449
> 
> View attachment 16127450
> 
> View attachment 16127451


That is a beauty Abe 🥰🥰


----------



## Relo60

Happy weekend folks 👍🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## JustAbe

bigclive2011 said:


> That is a beauty Abe 🥰🥰


Thank you, Clive!! 🙏 😊


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## 54B

Can barely read the time on this tiny thing


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## ryang13

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Relo60

Have a peaceful Sunday 🙏🏼😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## catspispenguins




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Stephen2020

Double


----------



## JustAbe

Yesterday









Today!! On the move again!!


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Monday cheers 👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## sgrysdon

Tt sub 2021 FS

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAMily Man

This incredible accurate beauty...not 1sec +/- in 4 months.....
Actually....I'm wearing my 671 but this one was out of the safe for a wind so...why not 









Trimis de pe al meu SM-N975F folosind Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Happy Tuesday 👋🏼👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Happy Wednesday 👋🏼👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼. Blue dial this time✔


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## catspispenguins




----------



## Relo60

Thursday cheers 😊👋🏼🖖🏼😷


----------



## Pongster




----------



## ryang13

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## King_Neptune

.


----------



## catspispenguins

I forgot where I put my Panerai.


----------



## Relo60

😀😊👋🏼Friday 😷🖖🏼


----------



## Relo60

Afternoon change 👍🏼.


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Relo60

Retirement gift to myself&#8230;.6 years ago?????. Cheers ?


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011

Relo60 said:


> Retirement gift to myself&#8230;.6 years ago?????. Cheers ?
> 
> View attachment 16141476


Well done, I did the same thing when I retired from a long time career.


----------



## bigclive2011

This was my retirement present.


----------



## Relo60

Enjoy your Sunday 🙏🏼😊😷✌🏼 And the rest of the week 👋🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Monday cheers 👋🏼👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Tuesday greetings 👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## 54B

These two non-PAMs for me today. Back to the 1314 tomorrow.


----------



## Stephen2020

A new strap for this.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

😀😊😷👋🏼Wednesday ✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## JDCfour




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60

Thursday greetings 👋🏼👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## parachrom1

Classic desk diving watch for a day at the office. Sinn U1 (fully tegimented)

Cheers!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## catspispenguins




----------



## JDCfour




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Saturday greetings 👋🏼👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## catspispenguins

What would this be second cousin twice removed?


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

😊😷Sunday 🙏🏼✌🏼


----------



## Ptern




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## Relo60

Happy Monday😊😷👋🏼🖖🏼. Start of a great week 👍🏼👍🏼


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Day 2👍🏼👍🏼. Tuesday greetings 👋🏼👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CayoHuesoVespa

Just this beater...


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

😁😊😷Wednesday 🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020

Another new strap.


----------



## Relo60

Happy Thursday 👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival, subzero are another Chateau brand.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Cheers 🍷👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## parachrom1

Stowa Flieger Classic Sport 43, auto, date, no logo. My newest acquisition. Just got it today. Love it!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Saturday greetings 👋🏼👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼✌🏼


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

👋🏼😊😷Sunday 🙏🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Mystro

I am back on the Pepsi.


----------



## TexasTee

My inclusion to coincide with the *NON*-Panerai theme…..😬


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## Relo60

Happy Canadian🇨🇦 Thanksgiving and Blessings😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## schoutedeni

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Happy Tuesday 😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PoPZilla




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Happy Wednesday 😷😊✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60

Happy Thursday 👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼. Morning watch SBDY109 Ice Frost👍🏼


----------



## jhdscript

*Casio GW-M5610*


----------



## Relo60

Happy Thursday 👋🏼👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼. 2nd change of the day 👍🏼


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## JDCfour




----------



## parachrom1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PoPZilla




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## catspispenguins




----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival.


----------



## Relo60

😊😀😷Saturday 👋🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catspispenguins




----------



## Relo60

😀😷Sunday ✌🏼🙏🏼🖖🏼


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## Relo60

Happy Monday 👋🏼👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## DS/B MCS




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## JRParker

I dont have one at the moment but do regret getting rid of my Bell & Ross, im not sure how much love they get around here but i think they have a great indentifiable design and look great on material / rubber straps. I mention them because i feel its similar to Panerai in those regards and you mentioned you like Panerai, although maybe not as high end movements. I would reall like the BR05 GMT next if i can save the pennies!


----------



## kayvondn

JRParker said:


> I dont have one at the moment but do regret getting rid of my Bell & Ross, im not sure how much love they get around here but i think they have a great indentifiable design and look great on material / rubber straps. I mention them because i feel its similar to Panerai in those regards and you mentioned you like Panerai, although maybe not as high end movements. I would reall like the BR05 GMT next if i can save the pennies!
> 
> View attachment 16187141
> View attachment 16187144


I have had many watches. Bell & Ross just has a special place in my heart. 

I always get compliments when I wear mine, even though it costs much less than other brands.

Anyways, here's my beautiful Tudor Black Bay Steel and Gold 









Sent from my SM-F711U using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## Relo60

Happy Tuesday 👋🏼😀😷🖖🏼


----------



## bounce




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## polishammer




----------



## DS/B MCS




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## Relo60

Wednesday cheers 😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## kritameth

I can finally join this legendary thread!


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PoPZilla




----------



## Relo60

Night watch😊👋🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival.


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## Tony A.H

Relo60 said:


> Happy Canadian🇨🇦 Thanksgiving and Blessings😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼
> 
> View attachment 16172689


LOVE this watch.
is it the Newest model (2021) ?


----------



## Tony A.H

Relo60 said:


> 😀😷Sunday ✌🏼🙏🏼🖖🏼
> 
> View attachment 16184206


great alternative and direct competitor to Rolex .


----------



## catspispenguins




----------



## Relo60

Tony A.H said:


> LOVE this watch.
> is it the Newest model (2021) ?


Thanks Tony. Yes it is the new model with the 70 hr PR. Got the call from AD a few weeks back. Couldn’t pass up the chance.👍🏼


----------



## Relo60

Tony A.H said:


> great alternative and direct competitor to Rolex .


I love it too. Love it more when both brands compete for my wrist😀👍🏼👍🏼


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## Stephen2020

Trying a different strap.


----------



## peterki




----------



## Relo60

Friday cheers 😊😷👋🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Relo60

Happy Saturday 👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## Jrocco71




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## PoPZilla




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## Relo60

Peace to all 😊😷✌🏼


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## catspispenguins




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## PoPZilla




----------



## Relo60

Monday cheers 😊😷🖖🏼🍷


----------



## PoPZilla




----------



## Stephen2020

*







*


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## JustAbe

Speed Yellow Tuesday!!


----------



## Relo60

Giving some wrist time for my Colt👍🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## PoPZilla




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Stephen2020

Glitches today!

Is anyone getting pages that display like this?


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## PAMily Man




----------



## Relo60

✌🏼All. 😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60

Stephen2020 said:


> Glitches today!
> 
> Is anyone getting pages that display like this?
> View attachment 16202865
> 
> 
> Not me. Sorry


----------



## Relo60

Happy Thursday 😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020

Relo, 
Thanks for the info. It might be just me, it happens on one of my tablets, but not the other one, nor my phone.


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60

Friday cheers 😀😷👋🏼🖖🏼AM and PM watches. 👍🏼👍🏼


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival.


----------



## Relo60

Full Circula😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## JustAbe

🎃🎃


----------



## PoPZilla




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JustAbe

JLC Reverso for today!! At work, exit stage left!! 😉😅


----------



## Relo60

Happy Sunday 😊😷🙏🏼🖖🏼🎃


----------



## Stephen2020

Allo-lume-een


----------



## bigclive2011

Relo60 said:


> Happy Sunday 😊😷🙏🏼🖖🏼🎃
> 
> View attachment 16210822


Nice 🥰


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## SWilly67

Only one choice on the first of the month. It's an #elprimeroday


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## JustAbe

After work, time to play!!


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## SWilly67

Rockin' the Pilot today.


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## Relo60

Happy Tuesday 👋🏼👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## Relo60

And another. Cheers 🍷😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60

Wednesday greetings 👋🏼👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Speedy B

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Thursday cheers 😀😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## nrcooled

Very new addition too the collection
















Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe

So it is a Froggy Friday, after all. Chilling by my dive ditch with friends and family!! All as One, COVID who?!! 😱😇😅


----------



## bounce




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60

😀😊Friday 😷🖖🏼


----------



## SWilly67

German engineering today.


----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe

For the 30th Anniversary of the Green Speed, the actual 30-year-old Screwback Green Speed for today!! Have a just, excellent, safe, and healthy weekend, my friends!!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## JustAbe

Rocking the 30 years old Green Speed at work with no break!! 😱😜 👍🏼😷


----------



## SWilly67

Honeymooning with this beauty and some jet fuel.


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nrcooled

Still in the honeymoon phase with this guy









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

😊😷👋🏼Saturday ✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## fgarian




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## Relo60

😊😀😷Sunday 🙏🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Matthew__Thomas

Hating on Penerai


----------



## JustAbe

Wearing an AP.









Driving an IWC!!


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## SWilly67




----------



## Relo60

😊😀😷 Monday ✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## JDCfour




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

😊😀😷Tuesday ✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## Relo60

Happy Wednesday 👋🏼👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## SaMaster14

Omega Worldtimer, today! Will probably throw on the Submersible, tomorrow!


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kritameth




----------



## Relo60

Remembering this day🙏🏼


----------



## JustAbe

Yesterday









Today


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## fgarian




----------



## Relo60

Friday cheers 😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Relo60

Saturday cheers 😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## Relo60

Enjoy your Sunday 😊😀😷🙏🏼✌🏼


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## kayvondn

Tudor BB Steel and Gold 









Sent from my SM-F711U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Happy Monday👋🏼👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JustAbe

Have a just, great, safe, and healthy Speedy Tuesday, everyone!!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## Relo60

Hello folks 👋🏼👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Happy Wednesday 👋🏼👋🏼😊😷🎄✌🏼


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JustAbe

Stay safe and healthy, everyone!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## Relo60

Thursday cheers ✌🏼🍷😷🖖🏼🎄


----------



## JustAbe

The Real Square!!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## Stephen2020

I replaced the pink mesh strap.


----------



## fgarian

Loving the sea dweller these days. Perfect fall watch, works well with sweaters and jackets.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JustAbe

Same old, same old!! Stay safe and healthy, everyone!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## Relo60

Friday cheers 😊😷🖖🏼👋🏼✌🏼


----------



## JustAbe

The elusive navy blue carbon fiber triple sensor Ranger for today!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## Stephen2020

I think this is the best version of this watch now. A couple of straps back I nearly gave it to a charity shop. Now it reminds me of some of the old vintage watches from when expanding metal straps were a lot more common, and it's slightly less wider than the lugs which home made replacements on vintage watches often had, just co-incidence as it was the widest one of these I happened to have, a bankrupt NOS strap from Chateau.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JustAbe

Stay safe and healthy, everyone!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## Relo60

Happy Saturday 👋🏼👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## franco60

IWC Mark XII, JLC movement.









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Thadmach




----------



## nrcooled

franco60 said:


> IWC Mark XII, JLC movement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


Is that a OEM bracelet or aftermarket. If aftermarket, can you share the manufacturer?

I would love to add this to my IWC pilot (3717)

Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JustAbe

El Primero 1/10th of a second!


----------



## Relo60

Sunday greetings 👋🏼😊😷🙏🏼🖖🏼


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## JustAbe

Stay safe and healthy, everyone!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bounce




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## JustAbe

Have a great Speedy Snoopy Tuesday, everyone!!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Happy Tuesday👋🏼👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival.


----------



## JustAbe

Have a great Speedy Tuesday Wednesday, everyone!!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Dcreed

this looks like a non-panerai







:gecensureerd:


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Happy Wednesday 👋🏼👋🏼😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## nrcooled

BB Bronze today









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe

Have a great Speedy Tuesday Ultraman Thursday, everyone!!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## JustAbe

“It’s been a long hard fight,” so have a happy and blessed Speedy Tuesday Ultraman Thanksgiving Day!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

👋🏼👋🏼😊😷Thursday 🖖🏼✌🏼


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## Rodentman

This on Thanksgiving Day. Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Relo60

JustAbe said:


> View attachment 16259851


Oh my what a beauty😲👍🏼


----------



## JustAbe

Relo60 said:


> Oh my what a beauty😲👍🏼


Thank you, @Relo60!! Oh, she is!!! Sublime 🤩😍


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## nrcooled

Happy Thanksgiving









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## iceman767

Speedy









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe

Have a great day, everyone!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## Relo60

Friday greetings 👋🏼👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JustAbe

At work on a break!! Stay safe and healthy, everyone!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iceman767

This one for a smart look









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Saturday greetings 👋🏼👍🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JustAbe

Old-school Pepsi!! At work on a break!! Stay safe and healthy, everyone!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## Relo60

Sunday cheers 😀😊😷🙏🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Xaltotun




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JustAbe

Have a great start to the week, everyone!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## catspispenguins




----------



## Relo60

Monday greetings 👋🏼👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Tomi1980

My first watch, PRS200


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## King_Neptune

Speedy Tuesday for me.


----------



## Relo60

Happy Tuesday 😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Rored

Getting to know the Superman!









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Speedy B

Love the lume on the 300 m SMP











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

😁😊Thursday 😷🖖🏼✌🏼


----------



## Jonathan T

my son doesn't have a Panerai so it's a Timex day for both of us.


----------



## Relo60

Night change👍🏼🥱😊😷🎄


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Friday cheers 😊😷🎄✌🏼🖖🏼.New arrival Ateneo Magis👍🏼👍🏼.


----------



## Jonathan T

It's friday so gotta take a break from the PAM and slap on a flieger for Flieger Friday


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Watchfiend12




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Rored

On the Oris Staghorn this AM! Love the combination of Blue dial, ceramic bezel and the orange highlights! A unique combination in the Oris line up.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catspispenguins




----------



## Relo60

Saturday cheers 👋🏼👋🏼😊😷🎄🖖🏼


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## JustAbe

At work on a break!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## Relo60

Have a great Sunday 😊😷🙏🏼🎄🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Mirabello1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Monday greetings 😊😷🖖🏼🎄


----------



## Tony A.H

big pilot


----------



## fgarian




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## JustAbe

Yesterday









Today!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Relo60

Tuesday greetings 👋🏼👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼🎄


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60

😀😊😷Wednesday ✌🏼🖖🏼🎄


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JustAbe

Have a just, safe, and healthy Thursday, everybody!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Relo60

Thursday cheers 👋🏼😊😷🎄⛄✌🏼


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## JustAbe

Double Trouble!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bounce




----------



## Relo60

Friday greetings 👋🏼👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼🎄


----------



## catspispenguins




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Saturday cheers 😊😷👋🏼🎄✌🏼


----------



## catspispenguins




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JustAbe

Have a blessed and peaceful F1 weekend, everyone!!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Relo60

Sunday greetings 👋🏼👋🏼😊🙏🏼😷🎄


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## iceman767

Speed racer









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe

Have a marvelous Monday and stay safe and healthy, everybody!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

👋🏼😊😷Monday ✌🏼🎄


----------



## pepepatryk




----------



## montelatici




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## JustAbe

Have a great Speedy Tuesday, everyone!!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## Relo60

Tuesday greetings 👋🏼👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼🎄


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## WatchObsession




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Relo60

Happy WEdna’s day😊😷🖖🏼✌🏼🎄


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Tomi1980




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Happy Thursday 👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼🎄


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JustAbe

Friday afternoon drive!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## nrcooled

JustAbe said:


> Friday afternoon drive!!
> View attachment 16303408
> 
> View attachment 16303410


What's the model? Gorgeous watch!

Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## iceman767

It's the seiko Nano Universe model
Ref SZSJ005.









Also available in this configuration SZSJ012. 



Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhdscript

*Omega Speedmaster Moonphase*

*


  




*


----------



## Jonathan T

As much as I want to wear a PAM, it’s Flieger Friday so….


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## JustAbe

iceman767 said:


> It's the seiko Nano Universe model
> Ref SZSJ005.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also available in this configuration SZSJ012.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


That is correct!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Saturday cheers 😊😷🖖🏼✌🏼🎄


----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival.


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## Relo60

Sunday cheers 😊😷🙏🏼🖖🏼🎄


----------



## iceman767

Speedy









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

👋🏼👋🏼😊😷Monday ✌🏼🎄


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JustAbe

Twins 👍🏼😷


----------



## iceman767

Nano Universe









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## Relo60

Have a great day 👍🏼😊😷🎄🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## JustAbe

Happy Hump Day, everybody!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Happy Thursday 😊😷✌🏼🎄🙏🏼🖖🏼


----------



## kritameth




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60

Happy Christmas Eve🎄😊😷🙏🏼⛄✌🏼. New arrival 👍🏼👍🏼


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## Stephen2020

Relo60 said:


> Happy Christmas Eve🎄😊😷🙏🏼⛄✌🏼. New arrival 👍🏼👍🏼
> 
> View attachment 16318241
> 
> View attachment 16318244
> 
> View attachment 16318243


Happy Christmas Eve, nice watch!


----------



## Relo60

Stephen2020 said:


> Happy Christmas Eve, nice watch!


Thank You Stephen🎄👍🏼


----------



## michaelodonnell123

Keep your eye on the Ball.


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## iceman767

Transocean










Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Matthew__Thomas

Hope everyone has a merry Christmas


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## Stephen2020

Video

New arrival, moving jet shows the seconds.


----------



## Relo60

Wishing you all a very Merry Christmas 🎄⛄😊😷🙏🏼✌🏼


----------



## JustAbe

Yesterday!









Today!


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Last arrival of 2021👍🏼. Happy Sunday 🙏🏼😊😷🎄✌🏼


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Relo60

Monday cheers 😄😷👋🏼🎄⛄✌🏼


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## watchimus

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## Relo60

😊😀😷Tuesday 👋🏼🖖🏼✌🏼⛄


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## JustAbe

I hope all had a Merry Christmas, wishing you all a Happy New Year!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Wednesday cheers 😊😷👋🏼🖖🏼⛄


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## RLROCK

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Enjoy your Thursday ⛄😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## Ptern




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## bounce




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kritameth




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Relo60

Happy New Year to half the globe🥂🎉😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## bounce

Happy New Year to you all.


----------



## Relo60

Happy New Year 🎉😊😷⛄✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## watchimus

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfiend12

Happy New Years to all!!!!!


----------



## bounce




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60

Good night Sunday😊😷🙏🏼⛄🖖🏼


----------



## kritameth

Relo60 said:


> Good night Sunday😊😷🙏🏼⛄🖖🏼
> 
> View attachment 16338931


Such a great looking diver! Saw someone posted a link to a Hodinkee article last week and I felt like I've been living under a rock, don't know how I'm just finding out about these now.


----------



## Relo60

kritameth said:


> Such a great looking diver! Saw someone posted a link to a Hodinkee article last week and I felt like I've been living under a rock, don't know how I'm just finding out about these now.


Thank you Kritameth🙏🏼. Fell in love with the dial design and colour when it first came out. 👍🏼


----------



## bounce




----------



## watchimus

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Happy Tuesday 👋🏼👋🏼😊😷⛄🖖🏼


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 19cm wrist.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Rored

Sporting the superman!









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Wednesday greetings 🖖👋🏼👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 19cm wrist.


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Speedy B

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T

Got almost a foot of snow last night! Time to go snow shoveling after a walk in the park


----------



## Relo60

Thursday cheers 👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Happy Friday folks 👋🏼👋🏼😊😷⛄🖖🏼❄


----------



## michael_m




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Saturday cheers 👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼⛄


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bounce




----------



## Relo60

Enjoy your Sunday 😊😷🙏🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Happy 😄😊😷Monday ✌🏼⛄


----------



## Jonathan T

Back to work…


----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## pl2se

Looking at my watch all the time…. Not because it’s a SD43 but for a baby is well on its way. Any minute now!


----------



## Rored

My beater! Davidoff velocity diver with a A10 soproad movement.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Matthew__Thomas




----------



## Relo60

Tuesday cheers 😊😷👋✌🏼🖖🏼⛄


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Wednesday cheers 👍🏼😊😷🖖🏼✌🏼


----------



## William LaRoque




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## natosteve

Stephen2020 said:


> View attachment 16361538


Like a touch 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sanik




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bounce




----------



## Relo60

Friday greetings 👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼❄


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Happy Saturday 👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼✌🏼


----------



## bounce




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## 54B

pl2se said:


> Looking at my watch all the time…. Not because it’s a SD43 but for a baby is well on its way. Any minute now!
> View attachment 16357839


Just catching up on the thread. I assume that by now congratulations are in order! I hope all went smoothly.


----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival.


----------



## Relo60

Happy Sunday 😊😷🙏🏼❄🖖🏼


----------



## pl2se

Yes, thank you! A baby boy arriverat with all the toes, ears and other essentials in order!


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Rored

Oris Staghorn with a matching orange strap!









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Monday greetings 👋🏼👋🏼😊😷✌🏼❄


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## King_Neptune

T-Touch today...


----------



## Relo60

Happy Tuesday 😊😷🖖🏼❄


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Wednesday greetings 👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼⛄


----------



## nrcooled

Still smitten with this guy









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Happy Thursday folks👋🏼😊😷✌🏼


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Hello Friday 👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼❄


----------



## bounce




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Saturday cheers 😊😷🖖🏼✌🏼


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## SiDave

Seiko turtle that I picked up after selling my first Panerai.


----------



## William LaRoque

9660-100


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Happy Sunday/Monday👋🏼😊😷🙏🏼🖖🏼


----------



## nrcooled

Tudor Pelagos today.









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptern




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Happy Monday 👍🏼😊😷❄🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60

Tuesday greetings 👋🏼👋🏼😊😷✌🏼


----------



## martycus




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 19cm wrist.


----------



## Relo60

😊😁Wednesday 😷✌🏼


----------



## laredy26

Hublot Aerofusion 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Happy Thursday👋🏼😊😷. The version before👍🏼.


----------



## 5959HH

RGM 151-P


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## opusx

A big fat diver.. 









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## bounce




----------



## Relo60

Friday cheers 🍷😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## pl2se

View attachment 16397983


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bounce




----------



## Relo60

Saturday cheers 😊😷✌🏼🍷🖖🏼


----------



## nrcooled

I put the custom big boy Breitling on today.









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## laredy26

Maxi marine snow day 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## francorx

Oris 65 today









Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020

*







*


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 19cm wrist.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bounce




----------



## Relo60

Sunday cheers 🙏🏼😊😷🖖🏼✌🏼


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Winter walking⛄❄. Feels good to be out in the snow👍🏼😊🖖🏼


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Happy Wednesday 😊😁😷✌🏼❄


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Relo60

Happy Thursday folks 😊😷❄🖖🏼✌🏼


----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival.


----------



## Monkwearmouth

My favourite pool watch:











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Relo60

😀😊😷Friday 🖖🏼✌🏼❄


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Relo60

Saturday cheers 😁😷🖖🏼✌🏼


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Relo60

Sunday greetings 👋🏼😊😷🙏🏼✌🏼. Circula Aquasport 👍🏼.


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## 54B




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Relo60

😊😷👋🏼Monday 🖖🏼✌🏼


----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival.


----------



## Relo60

Happy Tuesday 👋🏼😊😷✌🏼


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Wednesday cheers 👍🏼😷😊🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60

Happy Thursday😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## nrcooled

Mont Blanc Bronze today









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Friday greetings 👋🏼😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## opusx

This lovely....


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Happy Saturday 👋🏼👋🏼😊😷✌🏼


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

😊😷Sunday 🙏🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Direnzo DRZ-03 Eclipse Blood Moon for Valentines ❤😊😷🖖🏼✌🏼


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Relo60

👋🏼😊😷Tuesday 🖖🏼✌🏼


----------



## nrcooled

Love. This. Dial.









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## sopapillas

Relo60 said:


> Tuesday
> 
> View attachment 16439518


That looks great! Wasn’t aware of this model.


----------



## Relo60

sopapillas said:


> That looks great! Wasn’t aware of this model.


Thanks. It’s the Seiko SBDY109👍🏼


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Wednesday cheers 😊😷👋🏼✌🏼


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## nrcooled

First wear in a long time. Just love my PAMs a little more.









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Happy Thursday folks 👋🏼👋🏼😊😷✌🏼


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Relo60

Friday cheers 😊🥱🖖🏼


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Snowy Saturday cheers 🍻❄😊😷👍🏼


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

😷😊👋🏼Sunday 🙏🏼✌🏼


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

😊😀😷Monday ✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Happy Tuesday 👋🏼👋🏼😊😷✌🏼


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Happy Wednesday 😊😷✌🏼


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Ptern




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## jhauke

One of the favs...









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## DHPSU

Seiko Sumo SBDC005


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Relo60




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Yaz

Instagram : @watch.me.tickin 

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## WatchThinker

Whoops! Wrong forum - posted the PAM in the non-PAM. Not enough caffeine yet!


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916




----------



## Stephen2020

*







*


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ANOpax

The complete antithesis to my PAM1313 - The Bravur X Wingårdh - 
37mm width, 10.4mm thick and only 50m WR


----------



## Relo60




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## kritameth




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## William LaRoque




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## 997targa




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Dwijaya

Blumo


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## William LaRoque

Put the G-Shock Neo Tokyo on today.


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Dwijaya




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sgrysdon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## sanik




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## pepepatryk

Barça!!!!


----------



## Relo60




----------



## Matthew__Thomas




----------



## bounce




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dwijaya




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## PoPZilla




----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## swissra




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Dwijaya

Blumo


----------



## Brookcal




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## ANOpax

I hadn't expected to get another watch so soon after the Panerai but this arrived today so of course I have to wear it ...
The story behind my latest watch is here


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Ptern




----------



## Dwijaya




----------



## JBoone

http://imgur.com/0uHbUMm


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Stephen2020

First wear of this watch, I bought it last year, non-working, fitted a NOS movement, stem needs shortening a bit.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Relo60




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## aagoat26




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Dwijaya




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Dwijaya




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## blucupp




----------



## Ptern




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Dwijaya




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Dwijaya

WElcome April


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## francorx




----------



## Ptern




----------



## bounce




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Dwijaya




----------



## fgarian

3 watch, 7 beer kinda day.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Dwijaya

Sunday glory


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bounce




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Dwijaya

Hello Monday


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Dwijaya




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Dwijaya

Mudman


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## DaleEArnold




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Dwijaya

TGIF


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Dwijaya

Blessing Saturday 
Blumo CB


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Dwijaya

Hello Monday
King 🐢 grenade


----------



## opusx




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Dwijaya

Berg3.0 said:


> Sent from a place on earth .
> (Wrist size 19cm)


This angle


----------



## Dwijaya




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Dwijaya




----------



## bigclive2011

Snap….ish.


----------



## ANOpax

Dress up day (despite the casual shirt!)


----------



## jhdscript

*Charlie Paris Concordia*

*


  




*


----------



## pjku79

Sadly, I rushed out the door and forgot to put on a watch today. I feel naked.


----------



## Relo60




----------



## misterted




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Dwijaya




----------



## opusx

Seiko SLA043 on Uncle Seiko strap.


----------



## Relo60




----------



## JBoone

http://imgur.com/xlKOF46


----------



## laredy26

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bounce




----------



## Dwijaya

Mudman


----------



## JBoone

http://imgur.com/v3ZZss5


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## francorx

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Dwijaya




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Tomi1980




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Relo60




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## F18




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Dwijaya

Rise and Shine Tuesday - Blumo


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## blucupp




----------



## Dwijaya




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Dwijaya




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Lastlineofdefense

Squale "Bronze"


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Brookcal




----------



## Relo60




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Dwijaya




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Dwijaya




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## JBoone

http://imgur.com/lvYyar5


----------



## opusx

Sla043


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Brookcal




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Dwijaya




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Dwijaya




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Dwijaya




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## buggravy

The “baby Panerai”.


----------



## Dwijaya




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Dwijaya




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020

*-







*


----------



## Ptern




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Dwijaya




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## bounce




----------



## Ptern




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## horntk




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Stephen2020

_







_


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60




----------



## nrcooled

Happy mother's day to all the great mommas that tolerate this crazy addiction of ours. Also, super big happy mother's day to the Mom's that participate!









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Relo60

View attachment 16619035


----------



## blucupp




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Mr Auto

.









Sent from my SM-G780G using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Dwijaya




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Dwijaya




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## DaleEArnold

An Enzo XL Gauge, 1 off....He did make one other but it was Highly Polished.... not Shot Finished like this one.


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## brendvn




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## bounce

Tried this on my GMT bracelet today, I quite like it.


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Relo60




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JBoone

http://imgur.com/AQISRfS


----------



## Relo60




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Ptern




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JBoone

http://imgur.com/a/cANq2x1


----------



## Relo60

🇺🇦


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bounce




----------



## Lowpeak

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## bounce




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigjaymofo




----------



## bigclive2011

bigjaymofo said:


> View attachment 16657055


That reminds me to get mine out and have some wrist time….great watch 👍🏻


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## consum3r

Sent from my cranium via a tactile input device.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## fgarian




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Stephen2020

Someone gave me this present.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Relo60




----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## Ptern




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Lastlineofdefense

Squale this evening.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Lastlineofdefense

This old thing.


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Relo60




----------



## kiwidj

G-Shock Frogman 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Speedy B

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Lastlineofdefense

Bronze Ennebi Mictofo Decennale on a Dirk shark. This one deserves more wrist time.


----------



## Relo60




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Ptern




----------



## sanik




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigars

Ennebi Fondale LINEA17 Bronzo


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Relo60




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## PoPZilla




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Zeek805

IWC on the wrist today...


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Barolo

That's a great strap combo on your Seiko. What strap is it?


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Berg3.0

Barolo said:


> That's a great strap combo on your Seiko. What strap is it?


If it’s me you’re asking, it’s mustard yellow ribbed nato from cheapest NATO straps. 


Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Barolo

Berg3.0 said:


> If it’s me you’re asking, it’s mustard yellow ribbed nato from cheapest NATO straps.
> 
> 
> Sent from a place on earth .
> (Wrist size 19cm)


Thank you!


----------



## Relo60




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Ptern




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Relo60




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## King_Neptune

Edit: Oops! Wrong thread! Sorry.😬


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## maguirejp

King_Neptune said:


> Edit: Oops! Wrong thread! Sorry.😬
> View attachment 16714369


Regardless,it is a beautiful watch.


----------



## maguirejp

This Russian for today. Cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## Stephen2020

maguirejp said:


> This Russian for today. Cheers from Calgary, Canada
> View attachment 16717111


Amazing patinated dial!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## sanik




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## swissra




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Relo60




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Relo60




----------



## nrcooled

BB Bronze today. She's been on my wrist for the last 3 days.


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## WatchThinker

Out of the US on vacation - brought my Tudor GMT along with me. Alas, miss my Sunday Morning Panerai winding - though this guy is a joy to wear!


----------



## bigclive2011

Longines 1945…. A seriously pretty watch.


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## iceman767

Big red









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Relo60




----------



## bounce




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jhdscript

*Code41 Anomaly T4*

*


  




*


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Relo60




----------



## KP9

.Like this? bar fridge, I meant.


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## opusx




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Zeek805

Breitling Headwind on the docket today.


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60




----------



## LP49




----------



## Jean1888




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Jonaskw

Beasty mode without panerai


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Relo60




----------



## LP49




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## PAMily Man




----------



## bounce




----------



## Stephen2020

I should have cropped that last one a bit more, I was trying make an arty photo in the strong sunlight.


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## LP49




----------



## LP49

LP49 said:


> View attachment 16755498


Whoops! Wrong thread. Please unsee the above.


----------



## PAMily Man




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Phrank

In anticipation of my first Panerai Luminor Marina 8 Days 510 "Incoming", I will post in this thread, looking forward to posting in the what Panerai are you wearing today thread....

Daytona today


----------



## KP9

Phrank said:


> In anticipation of my first Panerai Luminor Marina 8 Days 510 "Incoming", I will post in this thread, looking forward to posting in the what Panerai are you wearing today thread....
> 
> Cant wait to see your Pam 510...be sure to share all details...


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Phrank

In anticipation of my Panerai Luminor Marina 8 Days 510 arriving on Monday from across the World, I'm wearing this.

Freddy C, hitting above his weight class of late imo (old pic).


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Phrank

My Panerai arrives on Monday, so until then, here's what I'm wearing today....Monday - Panerai - new watch on wrist...


----------



## LP49




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Jonaskw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## ANOpax

Brought the Legend on holiday. I saw few fake Panerai in the bazzars and, while they look the part, once you pick them up it’s quite obvious that they’re fake. The most obvious giveaway is the action of the crown guard lever and the machining of the crown itself. 

It makes me wonder about people who refuse to consider a Panerai because ‘there are so many fakes’. The fake Rolexes and Pateks I saw were much more convincing and that doesn’t stop people buying those brands


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60

Aloha. Still here 🏝


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Berg3.0

This one went for a dip in the water with me and the kids today. 


































Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## PAMily Man




----------



## bounce




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Relo60




----------



## LP49




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

A close relative cameo for today.. The legendary diver 🤿 San Marco DRASS x Prototype…


----------



## Relo60




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## ageezy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## JBoone

Deleted


----------



## swissra




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## cerberus63




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Stephen2020

In the rain.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## michael_m




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Lammylee




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Relo60




----------



## nrcooled

Sea Dweller today


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Relo60




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Tomi1980




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## KP9

Its exactly a year since I gotten my Sub Date, still looking like brand new!
Looking forward to many years ahead..


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## WatchObsession




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Dtfish4




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Lastlineofdefense

IWC Aquatimer Chrono "Charles Darwin" Bronze. Hopefully this will satisfy my bronze desire until that Bronzo 671 price comes back to earth 😁


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Berg3.0

Still on this BB


















Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sangdraax




----------



## pwrful

http://imgur.com/a/4mWcUGH


----------



## Relo60




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## kritameth




----------



## Russ1965

Does a SeikoRai qualify?


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## trameline




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## bounce




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## sanik




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## pwrful

http://imgur.com/a/s8ZDgA3


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## alarm4y

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## KP9

my favorite parts of the watch?
the bezel and the "Blancpain" inscription on the case side.


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Lastlineofdefense

I took the plunge earlier today and picked up this Sea-Dweller 126600. It's been a busy year with watches.


----------



## Jean1888




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## trameline

Hamilton


----------



## WatchObsession




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## horntk




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sanik




----------



## bounce




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Speedy B

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## WatchObsession




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Lastlineofdefense

IWC Aquatimer Chrono "Charles Darwin" bronze. Do I get a nomination for a "Darwin Award" for purchasing this watch? 😁


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## sopapillas

Lastlineofdefense said:


> I took the plunge earlier today and picked up this Sea-Dweller 126600. It's been a busy year with watches.
> 
> View attachment 16870015


It almost looks like it’s gunmetal in that lighting. Very nice!


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## swissra




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## pwrful

after 30 years it will never be out of style....lots of nicks and bangs along the way...


http://imgur.com/a/VvLk5fx


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Yaz

Instagram: @watch.me.tickin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Lastlineofdefense

SD43 on a chilly Michigan morning.


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## horrij1




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Stephen2020

A new one from a watch body joblot, I bought a two piece nato strap for it.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## kritameth




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Rossgallin

Chicago style today Farr and Swit and their awesome luminous Wayfinder. Have a great week everyone


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Lastlineofdefense




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Lastlineofdefense

BLNR on a Delta flight to Seattle this morning.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bounce




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Lastlineofdefense

Still in Seattle working, only took one watch with me.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Yaz

Instagram: @watch.me.tickin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60




----------



## JBoone

http://imgur.com/a/vWxe5yp


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## francorx




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Lastlineofdefense

Back at the home office desk diving with the SD43.


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Yaz

Instagram: @watch.me.tickin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RMG0512

Still military style today with the Ernst Benz Chronocombat


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Relo60




----------



## Lastlineofdefense




----------



## Yaz

Instagram: @watch.me.tickin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Jean1888




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## ara.hambone




----------



## Lastlineofdefense




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Ptern




----------



## Stephen2020

Does anyone inowmh


Stephen2020 said:


> View attachment 16946730


Does anyone know how to get rid of the stupid lines on a posting?


----------



## Relo60

Stephen2020 said:


> Does anyone inowmh
> 
> Does anyone know how to get rid of the stupid lines on a posting?


I wouldn’t know but try the “ Contact Us” below. They might have some answers.


----------



## Stephen2020

Relo60 said:


> I wouldn’t know but try the “ Contact Us” below. They might have some answers.


Thanks, it has happened a few times, luckily not often.


----------



## Relo60




----------



## Stephen2020

Stephen2020 said:


> Does anyone inowmh
> 
> Does anyone know how to get rid of the stupid lines on a posting?


If anyone needs the info. I got some help on it,

"The image was created in a table format (sometimes this happens by accident). It usually happens simply because of formatting issue when the image was copied into the post.

This can be fixed fairly easily by editing the post, delete the table and re-add the image from the attachment. That being said, on mobile or using tapatalk, it may not edit as easily.

In this case, I have done the steps above (deleted the table, added the image again) for you.

Daniel"


----------



## Relo60

Stephen2020 said:


> If anyone needs the info. I got some help on it,
> 
> "The image was created in a table format (sometimes this happens by accident). It usually happens simply because of formatting issue when the image was copied into the post.
> 
> This can be fixed fairly easily by editing the post, delete the table and re-add the image from the attachment. That being said, on mobile or using tapatalk, it may not edit as easily.
> 
> In this case, I have done the steps above (deleted the table, added the image again) for you.
> 
> Daniel"


Good to know👍🏼. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Lastlineofdefense

Heading off to a nephews wedding wearing this today.


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Yaz

Instagram: @watch.me.tickin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Yaz

Instagram: @watch.me.tickin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Yaz

Instagram: @watch.me.tickin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Lastlineofdefense

SD43 on a chilly Michigan afternoon.


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Yaz

Instagram: @watch.me.tickin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RMG0512

Digging the Delma Quattro this weekend


----------



## trameline




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Greg75




----------



## Jean1888

Feels a bit small after Panerai


----------



## Relo60




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## ChubbyPan




----------



## Relo60




----------



## pwrful

fall has arrived....



http://imgur.com/a/fZdMNq5


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Lastlineofdefense

Early season snow showers in Michigan today. Way too early for this nonsense!


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## trameline




----------



## Relo60




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Lastlineofdefense




----------



## Relo60




----------



## bounce




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Jean1888




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Budman2k




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bounce




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## pwrful

http://imgur.com/a/DAxtYi6


----------



## Relo60




----------



## Yaz

Instagram: @watch.me.tickin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60




----------



## pwrful

http://imgur.com/a/HzO1GVN


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## pwrful

the bronze look is growing on me .... ugh....just like all those submersible pix and I know where that went...my wallet is getting scared...


----------



## RMG0512

Ernst Benz Chronolunar today in place of the PAM


----------



## Relo60




----------



## Ptern




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## bigclive2011

Relo60 said:


> View attachment 16995788


Beautiful 😍


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

bigclive2011 said:


> Beautiful 😍


Thank you Clive👍🏼


----------



## Relo60




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011

Pumpkin stylee…….


----------



## Relo60




----------



## sanik




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Robert999




----------



## kubr1ck




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## maguirejp

T.W. Steel today. Cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Stephen2020

View attachment 17013873


----------



## bounce




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## sanik




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Lastlineofdefense




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Ptern




----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival.


----------



## bigclive2011

Also new…..thought I was missing a huge camo watch in my collection….


----------



## Stephen2020

Nice! I've liked camo watches for years.


----------



## Relo60




----------



## bounce




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Lastlineofdefense

Still on this today, enjoying the Detroit Lions actually win a game.


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## kubr1ck




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bounce




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## swissra




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Yaz

Instagram: @watch.me.tickin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## LP49




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Stephen2020

Talking of camo, this arrived.


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## WatchThinker

This was on my wrist this morning, having outdoor espresso with my canine companions.


----------



## Relo60




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60




----------



## bounce




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## maguirejp

Cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## Yaz

Instagram: @watch.me.tickin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## jhdscript

*Wolbrook Skindiver Chrono*

*


  




*


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Scott3670

I’m wearing my Rolex Explorer II.


----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival.


----------



## bigclive2011

Stephen2020 said:


> View attachment 17056382
> View attachment 17056383
> 
> 
> New arrival.


What’s your first impressions?

I was looking at one of these.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020

bigclive2011 said:


> What’s your first impressions?
> 
> I was looking at one of these.


It seems very nice overall, I used to have a Pagani cocktail time, can't remember if it had a box and it had a tiny defect in the glass during manufacture, I ended up selling as such a watch. The quality on this looks perfect and they have done much more on what you get with the watch. It has a clear caseback and screw down crown, the link pins are screw in, there are 3 fine adjustment notches on the inner part of the buckle, so a bit more awkward, but I didn't use them. The lume is not amazing, the hands glow less than the dial markings, I don't think many will buy these for the lume though. If you want the look of the watch, definately worth getting.


----------



## Relo60




----------



## nrcooled

The BB Bronze is keeping me company while watching "The Game" 

Go Buckeyes!









Sent from my Pixel 7 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ANOpax

Dressing things up a level from the PAM


----------



## Relo60




----------



## Lastlineofdefense




----------



## swissra




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## maguirejp

Broad Arrow , cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## timepieceofmind

Trying out my Omega 007. Crazy how light the titanium is…. Wears nice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jhdscript

For today a beautiful *Mun Watch*

*


  




*


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Relo60




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Stephen2020

Le Gant Seiko Epson Kinetic


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Lastlineofdefense

Batgirl Saturday!


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Yaz

Instagram: @watch.me.tickin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## opusx




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## jhdscript

*Nappey Renaissance Automatic*

*


  




*


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## sanik




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## bounce




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Relo60




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## sanik




----------



## Relo60




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Stephen2020

New arrival, based on two versions of the Swatch Scuba 200.


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Ptern




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Stephen2020

First wearing, from a joblot.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## KP9

Black, Beige, Black and GW-5000U-1JF


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## sanik




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Lastlineofdefense




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Relo60

Merry Christmas 🙏🏼🎄☃❄


----------



## Relo60




----------



## bounce




----------



## iceman767

.









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60




----------



## Lastlineofdefense

Batgirl getting some wrist time today.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sanik




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Stephen2020

_







_


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## bounce




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60

Happy New Year 🎉🥂🧨


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020

Happy New Year ☺


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stephen2020

I got another one of these up and running, with a camouflage version of the same strap.


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## wwiseman

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 17134153


Very elegant!


----------



## bigclive2011

wwferno said:


> Very elegant!


Thankyou…one of my favourite dressy watches.


----------



## Relo60




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Yaz

Instagram: @watch.me.tickin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

